# C12 Convo Thread II: The Speakeasy



## halfhearted (Jun 16, 2009)

[divshare]myId=7671775-bc5[/divshare]

More than trying to generate activity in old, outdated conversation, it looked like we might be needing something of a new beginning. Kill off the old, and corrupt the new, I say. So, sit back, relax, enjoy your various sorts of illegal contraband.

​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, where's my new Black Lagoon, Kekkasihi, Kenichi, Shakugan no Shana seasons I've been clamoring for?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Felix (Jun 16, 2009)

And so the new convo thread starts


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being in the audience of that Isaac and Miria show.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 16, 2009)

halfhearted the music for the thread is epic 
My frustration for conversation
_When's my new season of Black Lagoon_ 
_Bones stop trolling FMA:B canon_ 
_New season of Ouran High School Host Club anyone?_ 
_Soul Eater ending WTF???_ 
_K-On!'s ending without an epic concert, I want my Fandom back_ 
_Tetsuwan Birdy Decode was epic, really wouldn't mind another season _
_Bone's come on you could have done better with Xam'd_


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

I think their charm comes from how they're both just so_ happy_ all the time. It's totally infectious, and I just couldn't help smiling in such a silly way when they showed up. They're so good natured, too~ even when they're attempting to rob someone's mansion. 

Same here, even though I've only read what's up on BakaTsuki. I've heard that Japan didn't respond positively to it though? Of course, that's just hearsay, but I often see someone stating that whenever the topic comes up... I assumed it did well. One of those rare gems, and all that.

Also, did anyone see this on ANN? The director of both Revolutionary Girl Utena, and Sailor Moon, Kunihiko Ikuhara has created a storyboard for an opening of an upcoming anime which will air in two weeks. People are speculating that it may be Aoi Hana, and that wouldn't surprise me. Anyway, insert serious fangasm here. pek


----------



## Heero (Jun 16, 2009)

Beck S2, Hyakko S2, FMP!3 and Genshiken 3 fucking where?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 16, 2009)

Heero said:


> Beck S2, Hyakko S2, FMP!3 and Genshiken 3 fucking where?



I wholehearted agree with the BeckS2. That would be so epic!


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 16, 2009)

Plan to pick up Baccano right after I finish Kemonozume which is great btw everyone should watch it. 

I've been hearing nothing but good things about Baccanno, hope I don't get disappointed.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 16, 2009)

I just want a sequel for GiTS. 

Wouldn't mind some more Baccano! and Mononoke either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> It's like the opposite of the way Hollywood manufactures movies. Rather than using and abusing a specific concept or story commercially until every last cent of possibility has been squeezed out of it, the Japanese anime industry apparently prefers a more sadistic approach on occasion: waiting until the series accumulates a large fanbase and then stalling on it permanently.
> 
> Kind of amusing and yet painful.



I'd wait for certain series like SnS and Black Lagoon if it means no filler material, because I know it's popular where legions of fans will wait for it no matter what. 

I bet Hunter x Hunter is in the same category and most likely could have had their latest arc animated if the mangaka ever got around to finishing it. 



> To be honest, I just wish that a lot of my favorite manga turned anime weren't given horrible filler endings along with filler content to make the faux-ending make sense. So that I could consider the joy of a canon second season.



It's why I wish at times series would just take an extended break and wait until the series is completely over. 

For example, I wouldn't mind waiting until Kekkaishi, Kenichi are completed before seeing another new season. Although by the time that happens there might not be a market out there for it so it may be a gamble. 

I also hate to see how fillers have diluted certain series like Shugo Chara because they want to strike while the iron's hot, so pumping the second season with nearly 40 filler episodes in a 52 episode season is crazy.

I wouldn't mind seeing OVA type arcs for D.Grayman once the mangaka comes back to her regular schedule >_>




Heero said:


> Beck S2, Hyakko S2, FMP!3 and Genshiken 3 fucking where?



Genshiken: What's left to animate (unless the manga series is starting a new series, lol)

Hyakko: *agrees*


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

I really dislike it when that happens. Although in my case, I end up reading the manga _after_ I've finished the anime adaptation with the filler ending. I then proceed to rage like, nonstop over it. So much wasted potential. I can name two particular anime ending's which make me rage, and both from the same anime studio. Although, with one anime, well, the manga has been on hiatus for quite a few years. And with the other, they couldn't really put in the manga's end to a certain character without delving more into the storyline. Forgivable, I suppose. But still so,_ so _annoying. I'd prefer if, they left the anime end at a certain point where the canon climax of a various arc hits, and that way they can leave it open ended for a second season. 

Another one of my pet hates is trying to cram a manga with quite a few volumes into say a, 24/26 episode series. The average amount of volumes that takes up would be around eight, right? It totally boggles my mind when they try and compress something that's over eleven, twelve volumes or so into that amount of episodes. They're bound to lose something, even whole arcs.

@ Kira; With regards to Shugo Chara~ seriously? Almost 4/5s of the season? That_ is _crazy.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 16, 2009)

I just started watching Junjou Romantica. Gay lol's


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Gay lol's





I never got what the fuss about Junjou Romantica was, really. Although I watched the anime, and currently read the manga. There are certainly far better shounen-ai/yaoi out there, although most of them aren't animated. Plus, the art in it really, really annoys me. They take angular lines to a whole other level. I would usually be lazy and say it's the old Deen quality kicking in, but the mangas' like that, too. In fact, the anime almost looks better than the manga.


----------



## Heero (Jun 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Genshiken: What's left to animate (unless the manga series is starting a new series, lol)
> 
> Hyakko: *agrees*


lol well i guess an OVA would do with Genshiken 


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



its really just the whole Oguie x Sasahara thing, Madarame confession to Kasukabe, the whole bath trip and the ending with everyone graduating 

i guess thats it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> @ Kira; With regards to Shugo Chara~ seriously? Almost 4/5s of the season? That_ is _crazy.



The number of canon episodes doesn't get into the double digits. That's for sure. And I can understand given that they were dangerously close to the manga material which comes out about once a month xDD

So, they introduce a new antagonist in the second season and sprinkle in and episode or two of canon material to keep the audience attention every so often, but it's really not fair what they're doing.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 16, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I never got what the fuss about Junjou Romantica was, really. Although I watched the anime, and currently read the manga. There are certainly far better shounen-ai/yaoi out there, although most of them aren't animated. Plus, the art in it really, really annoys me. They take angular lines to a whole other level. I would usually be lazy and say it's the old Deen quality kicking in, but the mangas' like that, too. In fact, the anime almost looks better than the manga.



Whats the best shounen-ai/yaoi anime then. Junjou Romantica isn't half bad though i just started, only 2 episodes in. There jaw lines can cut stone XD. I'm going to have to question my sexuality after enjoying this


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

@ Kira; So, so silly. They really should have let the manga develop before delving into something like that. You're right, it's really not fair at all. I suppose the anime watchers may be content with that set-up, but I can imagine how much it must annoy the people who read the manga alongside it.  

@ Ralphy; That's the thing; I don't think that there are any which are that good, being honest. I think Junjou is probably the best out of a, rather bad bunch. Gravitation would usually be mentioned as 'the best shounen-ai', but really, it's just _bad_. :/ I really liked Loveless, there was more of an overall plot there. 

Yaoi wise, it's a horrible cliché, but the Boku no Pico series is decent enough. I only like the first OVA, though. I liked Papa to Kiss in the Dark too, although I wish it was longer. If you can tolerate younger boy/older man, and i*c*st, then give both of them a shot. I'd advise you steer clear of Okane ga Nai, and Enzai. Each are just painfully embarrassing, although if you're giddy enough, Enzai can be hilarious.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 16, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> @ Ralphy; That's the thing; I don't think that there are any which are that good, being honest. I think Junjou is probably the best out of a, rather bad bunch. Gravitation would usually be mentioned as 'the best shounen-ai', but really, it's just _bad_. :/ I really liked Loveless, there was more of an overall plot there.
> 
> Yaoi wise, it's a horrible clich?, but the Boku no Pico series is decent enough. I only like the first OVA, though. I liked Papa to Kiss in the Dark too, although I wish it was longer. If you can tolerate younger boy/older man, and i*c*st, then give both of them a shot. I'd advise you steer clear of Okane ga Nai, and Enzai. Each are just painfully embarrassing, although if you're giddy enough, Enzai can be hilarious.



Is there a difference between "shounen-ai" and "yaoi"? 

I was always under the impression that they were interchangeable terms....


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

Shounen-ai is more like, 'fluffy' boy's love, without anything too graphic. 

Yaoi is full on sexual content.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Shounen-ai is more like, 'fluffy' boy's love, without anything too graphic.
> 
> Yaoi is full on sexual content.



Basically the same difference as Yuri (i.e. Gokujou Drops) and Shoujo-ai (i.e. Kashimashi, Sasameki Koto).

I've read many manga series where they have the Shoujo-ai  and Yuri label so you know they have slightly different definitions, but yeah, there often used interchangeably and I'm often guilty of that as well.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 16, 2009)

Ralphy said:
			
		

> halfhearted the music for the thread is epic





It's called "In the Speakeasy". Seemed appropriate considering the theme <3




RetroElectro said:


> I think their charm comes from how they're both just so_ happy_ all the time. It's totally infectious, and I just couldn't help smiling in such a silly way when they showed up. They're so good natured, too~ even when they're attempting to rob someone's mansion.



I agree. And, the fact that they are so innocent, but not in an irritatingly moral or self-righteous way. They have such good hearts, making them a perfect change of pace for the series to keep it balanced in tone.



> Same here, even though I've only read what's up on BakaTsuki. I've heard that Japan didn't respond positively to it though? Of course, that's just hearsay, but I often see someone stating that whenever the topic comes up... I assumed it did well. One of those rare gems, and all that.


I haven't really heard much concerning the anime, to be honest. Or, looked for any information. But, considering that a manga was commissioned afterward and the novels are still being financed makes it seem like the franchise is doing fine. On the other hand, I suppose, the fact that they didn't bother to broadcast the last few episodes but released them with the DVDs doesn't speak very well for its popularity.




Kizaru said:


> Plan to pick up Baccano right after I finish Kemonozume which is great btw everyone should watch it.



_Kemonozume _<3 

I'm not always a fan of the shows which try their damndest to break all of the traditional storytelling "rules", because they seem to be doing it for the sake of doing it rather than having a real intent behind their actions or the fact that there is an absence of intent is their motivation. _Kemonozume_ is probably the exact opposite of that, where so many of its more outrageous aspects seemed deeply purposeful. In particular, I liked how the strange artwork really did a fabulous job of underlining the themes and telling the story as best as it could be told. My only tiny issue was with the seiyuu and the soundtrack; they weren't necessarily bad so much as not up to the standard of the rest of the series' quality.


> I've been hearing nothing but good things about Baccanno, hope I don't get disappointed.


Well, the novels > anime > manga (seriously, don't even bother to look at the manga). But, the anime is definitely high quality, and you'd be missing out if you never gave it a try. The narrative techniques, voice acting, soundtrack and interesting art style are all excellent.



~Shin~ said:


> I just want a sequel for GiTS.



I do, as well. But, when I think of the idea, I start to get that same feeling which I always get whenever a new chapter for a series I love gets released. That is to say, I get anxious concerning whether it will be able to maintain the excellence I have come to love and expect. That and it almost feels as though the GitS boat has sailed. As in, it had a window of time where it could've been made as good as it was, and we were lucky enough to have it take that opportunity. But, it's no longer in existence.



> Wouldn't mind some more Baccano! *and Mononoke either.*


If it was anything like the first season, then I think I would metaphorically explode with joy.



Kira Yamato said:


> I bet Hunter x Hunter is in the same category and most likely could have had their latest arc animated if the mangaka ever got around to finishing it.



I can't wait for that day. Not only out of a desire to see it animated due to a love of the HxH anime over the manga (excluding the Greed Island OVAs with their awkward appearance and inconsistent acting quality) but because (while I do like it) the Chimera Ant arc has me anxious for the series to "get back" to the "main story". In other words, I miss Hisoka, Leorio, Kurapika and characters like the Genei Ryodan.



> It's why I wish at times series would just take an extended break and wait until the series is completely over.


Erg, like _Soul Eater_. Man, it started out as such a strong adaptation and took such a dramatic nosedive. At least, the music remained exceptional, I suppose.

Best recent example of a story pacing itself well and leaving an option for a second season that I've seen was probably _Skip Beat!_




RetroElectro said:


> So much wasted potential. I can name two particular anime ending's which make me rage, and both from the same anime studio... Forgivable, I suppose. But still so,_ so _annoying. I'd prefer if, they left the anime end at a certain point where the canon climax of a various arc hits, and that way they can leave it open ended for a second season.



Oh man, I feel you.  

One of my greatest annoyances is how really unique manga stories and characters are adapted into generic anime with overly familiar endings/character types. Or, how characters/relations are forced into fanservice archetypes out of keeping with the original manga, messing with the original intent of the story. I don't mind changes, but at least try to retain the same feeling to the content. 

Most recent and greatest annoyances in this category: _Kuroshitsuji_ and _Nabari no Ou_

_Kuroshitsuji_ went from eccentrically dark and extremely temporal urban fantasy dramedy to borderline shotacon melodramatic gothic drama. _Nabari no Ou_ had similar issues including psychological/biological gender problems swept aside for faux BL fanservice and the addition of an incredible drag to the story in its subtraction of both its comedy and complexity.



> Another one of my pet hates is trying to cram a manga with quite a few volumes into say a, 24/26 episode series. The average amount of volumes that takes up would be around eight, right?


I get even more irritated when they take such a long, ongoing manga and turn it into a 13 episode series with a closed, filler ending. See _Amatsuki._



RetroElectro said:


> ...although most of them aren't animated.



I've read some decent to great BL manga, but I have yet to see a truly quality yaoi/shounen-ai anime. Since I'm not necessarily in love with the unrealistic homosexual fanservice interactions (male or female), I tend to prefer the few manga which exist with down-to-earth gay relationships. Even better is when the relationships are a sidenote rather than the main point to the story. 

This isn't necessarily to say that I never like purely fanservice, unrealistic manga but I could've never rate them very highly if I was trying to take an objective standpoint. Although, the cultural implications of such a series as regards the female psyche as raised in the social environment of Japan are interesting.



Ralphy0103 said:


> Whats the best shounen-ai/yaoi anime then.



_Prince of Tennis_



Kira Yamato said:


> Basically the same difference as Yuri (i.e. Gokujou Drops) and Shoujo-ai (i.e. Kashimashi, Sasameki Koto).
> 
> I've read many manga series where they have the Shoujo-ai  and Yuri label so you know they have slightly different definitions, but yeah, there often used interchangeably and I'm often guilty of that as well.



That's why I've occasionally found it's easier to just refer to all gay male romance as BL.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> _Prince of Tennis_



Cluster's Edge has it beat hands down 

And in terms of series with Shounen-ai material that I find interesting is *Mousou Shoujo Otaku-kei* and that's just because the main character is a female otaku who enjoys Yaoi, and it isn't the main theme of the series.

The series is easily one of my recent favorites.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Cluster's Edge has it beat hands down



You may have a point. 

I have to admit that I'm just biased. I can't explain it, but my love of _PoT_ never seems/seemed to die no matter how terrible it became/becomes. And, a part of that innate badness I love so well is its horrible BL(?) fanservice (??) which doesn't suit its genre. Especially the anime, as its filler episodes were so horribly over-the-top in that area, at times.



> And in terms of series with Shounen-ai material that I find interesting is *Mousou Shoujo Otaku-kei*....The series is easily one of my recent favorites.


I'm not surprised that you're fond of the series XD I saw that you were starting to read Morinaga Ai manga, and _Mousou Shoujo Otaku-kei_ comedy always struck me as similar in its comedy. Speaking of which, shounen-ai implications of _My Barbarian Girlfriend _

Although, if we are talking Morinaga, _Maniattemasu_ > everything else.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 16, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> I haven't really heard much concerning the anime, to be honest. Or, looked for any information. But, considering that a manga was commissioned afterward and the novels are still being financed makes it seem like the franchise is doing fine. On the other hand, I suppose, the fact that they didn't bother to broadcast the last few episodes but released them with the DVDs doesn't speak very well for its popularity.



Actually, Bacccano's DVD sales weren't too bad. Each volume sold about 3000~4000 units. Not great by any means but not a failure.

Here is the source.

You'd be surprised to see how much of the really good anime are considered as failures in terms of DVD sales (Kaiba, Real Drive, Bokurano, Ghost Hound, Kemonozume etc). 



> I do, as well. But, when I think of the idea, I start to get that same feeling which I always get whenever a new chapter for a series I love gets released. That is to say, I get anxious concerning whether it will be able to maintain the excellence I have come to love and expect.



As long as Kenji Kamiyama is behind it, I'm not concerned one bit tbh. A lot of people seem to dislike him but IMO he's been one of the most consistently amazing directors I have seen. 

Either way, more Section 9 is always good. <3



> That and it almost feels as though the GitS boat has sailed. As in, it had a window of time where it could've been made as good as it was, and we were lucky enough to have it take that opportunity. But, it's no longer in existence.



True.

But given I.G.'s recent DVD sales, I wouldn't be surprised if they resorted to milking their most successful franchise (hard to believe that GiTS sold on the same level as animes like Lucky Star etc.)



> If it was anything like the first season, then I think I would metaphorically explode with joy.



You're not the only one. 



> Best recent example of a story pacing itself well and leaving an option for a second season that I've seen was probably _Skip Beat!_



Another anime I wish would have a sequel. Way too much potential to not have a sequel. 



> This isn't necessarily to say that I never like purely fanservice, unrealistic manga but I could've never rate them very highly if I was trying to take an objective standpoint. Although, the cultural implications of such a series as regards the female psyche as raised in the social environment of Japan are interesting.



I have nothing against the shounen-ai/yaoi genre but some of the synopsis's I read for these yaoi animes really amaze me. Especially, The Papa to Kiss in the Dark anime. 

Though, I guess it's not just yaoi. Hentai, itself has some utterly sick shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> You may have a point.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm just biased. I can't explain it, but my love of _PoT_ never seems/seemed to die no matter how terrible it became/becomes. And, a part of that innate badness I love so well is its horrible BL(?) fanservice (??) which doesn't suit its genre. Especially the anime, as its filler episodes were so horribly over-the-top in that area, at times.



Yeah, the fillers were out there and the movies were even more outrageous. I mean when you're tennis play is responsible for the extinction of dinosaurs you know you stepped into something a bit "out of there" 



> I'm not surprised that you're fond of the series XD I saw that you were starting to read Morinaga Ai manga, and _Mousou Shoujo Otaku-kei_ comedy always struck me as similar in its comedy. Speaking of which, shounen-ai implications of _My Barbarian Girlfriend _



Akira x Senbongi works on so many levels. And after reading the specials concerning Senbongi's past and his friendship with Akira, the pairing makes even more sense. Although I honestly feel much more comfortable with the romance between the two when Akira's in Momoi's body 




> Although, if we are talking Morinaga, _Maniattemasu_ > everything else.



I've been meaning to start reading that title >_<


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 17, 2009)

I need an external hardrive. I only have 1 gig of space left on my laptop . Filled it to the brim with, well you guessed it anime, and about 150+ gigs worth 
I'm still lacking


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I need an external hardrive. I only have 1 gig of space left on my laptop . Filled it to the brim with, well you guessed it anime, and about 150+ gigs worth
> I'm still lacking


you can get them pretty cheap these days

500GB are damn cheap now a days, hell even 1TB's are getting down there


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 17, 2009)

What would you say the price ranges are on a 500gb and a 1tb?


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> What would you say the price ranges are on a 500gb and a 1tb?


hmm well for 500GB you can get it for $100-$150(Canadian) and for the 1TB probably anywhere from $140-$250(Canadian)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 17, 2009)

Heero said:


> hmm well for 500GB you can get it for $100-$150(Canadian) and for the 1TB probably anywhere from $140-$250(Canadian)



Thanks for the info. I'm going to see if i can scrounge up some money


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 17, 2009)

I got a 1 TB external harddrive for $80. And that was about a year ago. So I'm sure you could get some really cheap ones these days.


----------



## Felix (Jun 18, 2009)

Lot's of people will kill me:

But just finished watching Baccano for the first time. I didn't watch it originally when it was airing because... can't recall why, but it's probably good that I forgot

Holy shit, so good. So awesome. One of the few animes that I feel that need to be archived


----------



## Cochise (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, a convo thread. 

*sets up camp*


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 19, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> _Kemonozume _<3
> 
> I'm not always a fan of the shows which try their damndest to break all of the traditional storytelling "rules", because they seem to be doing it for the sake of doing it rather than having a real intent behind their actions or the fact that there is an absence of intent is their motivation. _Kemonozume_ is probably the exact opposite of that, where so many of its more outrageous aspects seemed deeply purposeful. In particular, I liked how the strange artwork really did a fabulous job of underlining the themes and telling the story as best as it could be told. My only tiny issue was with the seiyuu and the soundtrack; they weren't necessarily bad so much as not up to the standard of the rest of the series' quality.
> Well, the novels > anime > manga (seriously, don't even bother to look at the manga). But, the anime is definitely high quality, and you'd be missing out if you never gave it a try. The narrative techniques, voice acting, soundtrack and interesting art style are all excellent.




Well I just finished the series. The last episode was a total mind fuck and i'm used to my fair share of weird animes (Tortov, Angel's Egg, etc.)

I have to say I enjoyed it greatly, from the animation which is totally unique to the very likeable characters... I even liked ooba, especially when he put her arms in his pants. A very unique anime I won't forget in the midst of all these generic series I've seen lately. Yuasa Masaaki FTW.

Now please tell me I'm not the only LOGH fan on NF.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 20, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Now please tell me I'm not the only LOGH fan on NF.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 20, 2009)

~Shin~ said:


> Actually, Bacccano's DVD sales weren't too bad. Each volume sold about 3000~4000 units. Not great by any means but not a failure.



My point was that rather than using broadcast time for the final episodes, they released them straight to DVD (which isn't necessarily indicative of the already aired episodes receiving the best reception) as opposed to how well those DVDs sold. But, those are decent numbers, I suppose. 



> Another anime I wish would have a sequel. Way too much potential to not have a sequel.


I would be a little surprised, if there wasn't a sequel. I've been thinking that they may just be waiting for the manga to get farther ahead or reach a conclusion before taking the option. I just hope that they don't pull a _Nodame Cantabile Paris-hen_ and go for a shorter, very poorly-paced add-on that still needs a third installment to give the audience any closure. 



> I have nothing against the shounen-ai/yaoi genre but some of the synopsis's I read for these yaoi animes really amaze me. *Especially, The Papa to Kiss in the Dark anime.*


Okay, to be blunt, most yaoi anime has pretty terrible voice acting. In particular, there is this tendency to cast the single most earsplittingly whiny male seiyuu as the overly effeminate uke characters (there are exceptions to this; surprisingly, a good many of the higher class seiyuu have done yaoi/shounen-ai as ukes and semes. Although, most of the better ones voice in BL games rather than anime. For instance, Tomokazu Sugita plays Keisuke in _Togainu no Chi_.) _Papa to Kiss in the Dark_ has to have my single least favorite example of the bad sort of yaoi acting which is pretty much the norm. It wasn't the only thing which provoked my rating it a 1/10, but it certainly contributed a great deal.

As for the plot being astounding in its deviance, I actually think that this particular series is pretty tame. Father x son isn't exactly unexplored ground in the genre. And, there are much more awful things which can be done without even needing the added twist of i*c*st. 

Going further with this whole yaoi anime subject, I just wish they'd animate some of the halfway decent manga. It seems like they are always picking from (if not the bottom than close to) the bottom of the barrel. 



> Though, I guess it's not just yaoi. Hentai, itself has some utterly sick shit.


*lays down reading material (i.e. shota yaoi guro incestuous cannibalistic rape doujinshi)*

I know what you mean.



Kira Yamato said:


> Akira x Senbongi works on so many levels. And after reading the specials concerning Senbongi's past and his friendship with Akira, the pairing makes even more sense.



I agree. To be honest, I'm surprised at how much I've grown to like the pairing as the manga has progressed, especially since it primarily started out as source of comedic relief.



> I've been meaning to start reading that title >_<


As a slight warning, it's much less serious than any of Morinaga's other titles. Pretty much every single, halfway "dramatic" moment is cloaked in silly circumstances often being interrupted by some terrible gag (by terrible, I mean hilarious, of course). It probably has some of my favorite reaction shots in her repertoire, as well.



Felix said:


> Holy shit, so good. So awesome. One of the few animes that I feel that need to be archived



Glad to see another new fan of the series. What did you like best about the show?

Oh, and if you like the anime, then I recommend checking out the light novels. They're in a more linear style, but you get a really great view of many of the characters and a more well-rounded take on events.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 20, 2009)

I liked this scene so much I had to make a gif out of it.


----------



## Felix (Jun 20, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Glad to see another new fan of the series. What did you like best about the show?
> 
> Oh, and if you like the anime, then I recommend checking out the light novels. They're in a more linear style, but you get a really great view of many of the characters and a more well-rounded take on events.



The setting was a major selling point for me. Mafia mob animes are very scarce, even though this one didn't really focus on that, it was a refreshing setting for once

Then the cast of characters. Seriously... Isaac, Miria, Ladd, Jacuzzi, Vino, these characters made the show so enjoyable that I was always begging for me more when the episodes ended. 
The dialogues were full of win when they started rambling on about, nothing at all, seriously, pure genius

Of course, I enjoyed all the characters, and the fact we were shown the plot in a non linear way was also a plus for me, because it was refreshning. The constant jumps between 1930, 1931 and 1932 caused us to see the characters we loved, doing multiple stuff, at the same time, win 

Overall, the plot was very enjoyable, the setting was awesome, and it was very well executed. The art style was spot on, the voice actors were great and sounded they had fun doing the show. The over the top violence combined with some of the light heartedness of the show was a great combo

"Hey Isaac"
"Yes Miria"

I can't get enough of those two


----------



## stardust (Jun 21, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Oh man, I feel you.
> 
> One of my greatest annoyances is how really unique manga stories and characters are adapted into generic anime with overly familiar endings/character types. Or, how characters/relations are forced into fanservice archetypes out of keeping with the original manga, messing with the original intent of the story. I don't mind changes, but at least try to retain the same feeling to the content.
> 
> ...



Know how you feel about filler-fanservice. In Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, Yako and Neuro's relationship in the anime was just far too chummy, and it was clear that Madhouse were pushing for something. I do like the pairing, but the anime took it to extremes, and not like the way it was in the manga at all. Although Yako did care for Neuro to some extent in the manga, she, first and foremost, did not like him for the majority of it. In the anime she just went around howling after him, and it wasn't like her at all.

I haven't read the Kuroshitsuji manga yet, and I'm still seventeen episodes into the anime, but I heard that the anime derived from the manga quite a bit. I heard that it was done pretty early too? Yeah, as the series is progressing, the filler-fanservice is becoming so much more evident. Such as Grell simpering after Sebastian at every available point. I don't mind a bit of shounen-ai fanservice in the slightest, but it was just so over the top that it irked me like crazy. Especially when he was snuggling up to him in the church. 

I suppose it's just giving what the casual fan wants; pretty boys together.



Kira Yamato said:


> And in terms of series with Shounen-ai material that I find interesting is *Mousou Shoujo Otaku-kei* and that's just because the main character is a female otaku who enjoys Yaoi, and it isn't the main theme of the series.
> 
> The series is easily one of my recent favorites.



I've read about three volumes of it, and I started disliking it further and further in. Adored it at the start, Rumi was hilarious. Funny the way she flat out asked Abe to model for her. The references were amusing at times, in particular, the Evangelion sequence. The only thing I liked really in the latter volumes was Rumi, as a 'guy', being attracted to Abe. Rumi's personality really started frustrating me, as did everyone else's.



~Shin~ said:


> Actually, Bacccano's DVD sales weren't too bad. Each volume sold about 3000~4000 units. Not great by any means but not a failure.



Really? I didn't know the exact amount, since it was never mentioned, but I always assumed it was a couple of hundred. That's decent enough, I imagine.



Kizaru said:


> Now please tell me I'm not the only LOGH fan on NF.



I'm only about fourteen episodes in, but I quite like it so far! I keep watching it on and off though. It's one of those rare anime which commands your full attention, and it's almost draining that way, you know?



~Shin~ said:


> Hmmm... at least yaoi fans have some manga that can be considered decent. From all the yuri/shoujo-ai manga I have read, there may have been 2-3 that I would actually consider good.



That's true. Shoujo-ai seems... nonexistent in comparison to the amount of shounen-ai titles available. Anime seems scarce, too. I recently decided to watch Kannazuki no Miko, and it was an utter trainwreck. I dropped it about two episodes in. Although, I've started to watch Onisama e... recently. I've heard that was an inspiration for Utena, and that's what mainly spurred my interest. 

Haven't read any shoujo-ai manga, except Aoi Hana.

Following the subject of shounen-ai anime adaptations, I'd love to see a Tokyo Babylon anime, perhaps more then anything else. I'm surprised it hasn't had a proper anime, actually. It's already completed, and could easily span twenty four/six episodes. It annoys me how Madhouse are willing to give Kobato an anime, which isn't even near completion, and just gave Tokyo Babylon a pair of filler OVAs in the nineties. I doubt at this stage it will ever get a proper adaptation. Tragic, really. And it's not even mainly shounen-ai. Although I adore Seishirou/Subaru, I like the manga for everything else, too. Like the rather poignant side plots. There's one in particular which got me hard, about the child's ghost telling their mother not to forgive their father, but Subaru must lie to give the mother peace. Subaru's struggle in telling her that is just so awkward and painful, especially with a personality like his.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 22, 2009)

_Completely random i know..........._
_Where the Wild Things Are_ "The Movie" is coming out soon 
I just found out, i can't wait!
_IwrestledAbearOnce_ just came out with a new record and i got it 

Its been quite the eventful day


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 22, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I'm only about fourteen episodes in, but I quite like it so far! I keep watching it on and off though. It's one of those rare anime which commands your full attention, and it's almost draining that way, you know?



I know what you mean. It's best to just watch LoGH a couple of episodes per day. 



> That's true. Shoujo-ai seems... nonexistent in comparison to the amount of shounen-ai titles available. Anime seems scarce, too. I recently decided to watch Kannazuki no Miko, and it was an utter trainwreck. I dropped it about two episodes in. Although, I've started to watch Onisama e... recently. I've heard that was an inspiration for Utena, and that's what mainly spurred my interest.
> 
> Haven't read any shoujo-ai manga, except Aoi Hana.



Yaoi fans outnumber yuri fans by a large margin so that's probably why there's so less yuri. And yuri/shoujo-ai anime don't do well at all for the most part (_Simoun_ was a failure, _Strawberry Panic_ also did poor, and lol _Kannazuki no Miko_). There's also the fact that shoujo-ai/yuri anime almost always have some shitty, forced melodramatic crap of an ending. 

As far as shoujo-ai is concerned, Marimite is probably the only one that I really liked (though you could easily make a case that Marimite had no shoujo-ai elements). 

I still have to watch Utena though....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2009)

I always wondered why everytime I logged onto Manga traders more than half of the new titles are Yaoi or Shounen-ai. I'm dead serious. It's like shounen-ai is the most popular genre out there. The ratio of Shounen-ai to shoujo-ai titles is 10 to 1 easily.

*Edit:*
Currently watching Utena, and just finished the first arc


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 22, 2009)

~Shin~ said:


> I think it has more to do with them wanting to make more money out of the DVDs rather than air them on TV and get pitiful ratings.
> 
> Just a guess though.



I think that the things we are saying aren't exclusive; as in, it could be both reasons, since business decisions aren't usually based on one, single motivation. 

Although, it's all guessing on my part, as well. And, not necessarily well-supported guessing, since I don't know much about how the Japanese broadcasting industry works as a business in comparison to how American television companies work. I'm probably fitting some of the information I see into a commercial framework where it doesn't actually belong.



> If father x son is tame, I don't even want to know what else they're capable of....


Let's put it this way: that horrible comment I made about going to read yaoi manga where I listed almost all of the major "wild" categories as if they were all found in the same title wasn't true, obviously. But, that's not because such series don't exist. Unfortunately (and to make things worse), they would probably include some scat or water sports, as well. 



> lol I don't even remember how that track even sounded (it's been so long since I watched it). Thanks though! I'll check it out.


Neither did I, to be honest. Well, after I listened to it, the memory came back. But, I couldn't remember what it sounded like off the top of my head.



> Might as well watch the OVA again too.


I wish they'd make more short OVAs of a similar caliber. Or, just something condensed and artsy like _Pale Cocoon_ or _The Diary of Tortov Roddle_.



> Also, has anyone seen _Kaleido Star_?


No, but I will put it on my "To Watch" list. I actually still have to watch _Princess Tutu_, which I added when you posted the opening in the "Your Anime OP/ED of the Week" thread and gave it a subtle plug.



> (I'm not a shoujo fan btw as there have been like 4-5 shoujo anime I've actually liked).


Now, I'm curious as to what anime they are, but I think I can guess most of them. Does your opinion stay the same when talking about shoujo manga?



RetroElectro said:


> Know how you feel about filler-fanservice. In Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, Yako and Neuro's relationship in the anime was just far too chummy, and it was clear that Madhouse were pushing for something. I do like the pairing, but the anime took it to extremes, and not like the way it was in the manga at all. Although Yako did care for Neuro to some extent in the manga, she, first and foremost, did not like him for the majority of it. In the anime she just went around howling after him, and it wasn't like her at all.



I completely agree. The adaptation of _Neuro_ was overly hesitant to show the darker side of the series, by and large. And, since they had to censor such a large portion of the interactions between Yako and Neuro, they needed to replace it with something else. It's just unfortunate that they chose a dynamic which further distanced the product from the original in such an obnoxious way. 



> I haven't read the Kuroshitsuji manga yet, and I'm still seventeen episodes into the anime, but I heard that the anime derived from the manga quite a bit.


Very, very much so. Basically, after the first arc surrounding Madame Red, it's mostly filler. Pretty generic and repetitive filler, at that. For example, I honestly think that the number of times they had Sebastian say the line concerning him being a demon and a butler turned what was originally an entertaining pun into a terrible joke that could've made for a great drinking game sign. 



> Yeah, as the series is progressing, the filler-fanservice is becoming so much more evident. Such as Grell simpering after Sebastian at every available point. I don't mind a bit of shounen-ai fanservice in the slightest, but it was just so over the top that it irked me like crazy.


Yeah, and Grell doesn't have any real appearances in the manga following the first arc. So, it makes the fanservice aspect of it even more obvious.



> I suppose it's just giving what the casual fan wants; pretty boys together.


True. I don't think that people who really love the anime would like the manga, if they weren't prepared to deal with a massive subtraction in yaoi fanservice, more sexually provocative female characters, far less supernatural influence, and a great deal more in the area of disturbing violence occasionally involving perverse (but not necessarily sexual) child abuse. The latest chapters have been particularly disturbing on that front.



> I've read about three volumes of it, and I started disliking it further and further in.


Same here. Not so much for the reasons you stated, as the stagnancy of the characters. With gag manga, I feel that you need personalities which can stay fresh with relatively little development. And those in the series were just too hollow to stand up to the test of time.



> Following the subject of shounen-ai anime adaptations, I'd love to see a Tokyo Babylon anime, perhaps more then anything else.


I haven't read it, since I tend to stay away from titles which are explicitly defined as shounen-ai. But, I trust your judgement and will now give it a try to see whether or not I agree. 

Now that they've almost completed Ono Natsume's _Ristorante Paradiso_, I'd love for them to tackle one of the mangaka's shounen-ai/yaoi-writing alter ego's titles. In particular, _Kuma to Interi_ would fabulous, since I enjoy the _Orso e intellectualle _chapter so much. I just like how the manga manages to remain romantic but down-to-earth, even if some of the traditional BL foibles appear in their lesser forms. Plus, anyone who has seen Natsume's drawing style could say that pulling fanservice-y designs isn't _always_ an easy task (regardless of how well accomplished such a few was for _RP_)-

-so, I think, it would have originality as an anime adaptation were it made into a short OVA. 

Mostly, however, I just have series that I wish they would adapt which included shounen-ai but aren't shounen-ai, in and of themselves. For example, _Hana Kimi_. Umeda has to be one of my favorite homosexual characters in any manga, especially in how his actions subvert/lampoon traditional BL fanservice whilst also making for some decent fanservice in and of themselves.



~Shin~ said:


> Yaoi fans outnumber yuri fans by a large margin so that's probably why there's so less yuri.



I suppose, it makes sense, though. Since there's an underlying sociocultural reasoning behind the large population of female BL fans as it relates to the growth of female status and place in Japan, and the same need doesn't necessarily exist for shoujo-ai/yuri




Kira Yamato said:


> *Edit:*
> Currently watching Utena, and just finished the first arc


Beautiful series, and I'd recommend the film after you finish.

EDIT:



Ralphy0103 said:


> _Completely random i know..........._
> _Where the Wild Things Are_ "The Movie" is coming out soon
> I just found out, i can't wait!



This is awesome news. And, here comes the gigantic wave of childhood nostalgia <3


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 22, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> This is awesome news. And, here comes the gigantic wave of childhood nostalgia <3



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--N9klJXbjQ[/YOUTUBE]

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2009)

Merzbow & Genesis P-Orridge - _A Perfect Pain_


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 22, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Let's put it this way: that horrible comment I made about going to read yaoi manga where I listed almost all of the major "wild" categories as if they were all found in the same title wasn't true, obviously. But, that's not because such series don't exist. Unfortunately (and to make things worse), they would probably include some scat or *water sports*, as well.



lol. 



> I wish they'd make more short OVAs of a similar caliber. Or, just something condensed and artsy like _Pale Cocoon_ or _The Diary of Tortov Roddle_.



I do wish they'd make some short OVAs like that but unfortunately, most of the short OVAs tend to be pretty bad.

On a side note, _Pale Cocoon_ was all kinds of awesome. <3



> No, but I will put it on my "To Watch" list. I actually still have to watch _Princess Tutu_, which I added when you posted the opening in the "Your Anime OP/ED of the Week" thread and gave it a subtle plug.



Both animes are a perfect example of drama done right IMO (unlike most other shoujos). 



> Now, I'm curious as to what anime they are, but I think I can guess most of them. Does your opinion stay the same when talking about shoujo manga?



The only ones I remember are _Paradise Kiss_, _Lovely Complex_, _Honey & Clover_, _Kaleido Star_, _Skip Beat!_, and _Princess Tutu_.

As for shoujo manga, I usually don't touch those with a ten foot pole. Just the art itself turns me off for the most part. Not to mention, it almost always features some weak girl who's seduced by some bishie cliche. Though I do occasionally read shoujo mangas like _Ludwig Kakumei_.



> I suppose, it makes sense, though. Since there's an underlying sociocultural reasoning behind the large population of female BL fans as it relates to the growth of female status and place in Japan, and the same need doesn't necessarily exist for shoujo-ai/yuri.



Hmm...didn't know that.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 22, 2009)

lol check this out, its a trailer for the Astro Boy movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUNYVi8x_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (Jun 22, 2009)

After reading Pluto...
I can't see Astro Boy in another way


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 22, 2009)

~Shin~ said:


> lol.





> *wa⋅ter⋅sport*
> 
> /ˈwɔtərˌspɔrt, -ˌspoʊrt, ˈwɒtər-/   Show Spelled Pronunciation  [waw-ter-spawrt, -spohrt, wot-er ]
> water sports, (used with a singular or plural verb) _Slang_. sexual activity that typically involves urinating on or being urinated on by others.






> On a side note, _Pale Cocoon_ was all kinds of awesome. <3


Damn straight. If they ever adapt an Asano Inio manga, then I hope they animate it in a similar style. In particular, I think that _Nijigahara Holograph_ would look spectacular. 



> The only ones I remember are _Paradise Kiss_, _Lovely Complex_, _Honey & Clover_, _Kaleido Star_, _Princess Tutu_.


And _Skip Beat!_



> As for shoujo manga, I don't touch those with a ten foot pole. Just the art itself turns me off for the most part. *Not to mention, it almost always features some weak girl who's seduced by some bishie cliche. *


I disagree. It's just that the ones which have stories like that get discussed the most rather than those which are higher quality; the same thing often happens with other genres, as well. See the name of the forum we are posting on. 

Also, there are definitely some amazing shoujo artists out there. Much like the storylines, not all of the art is in the cliche shoujo style. Saying that most shoujo manga can be boiled down into one or two characteristics is similar to saying that every shounen is written and drawn like a moe manga. 

But, then again, since your initial experience was bad with the genre, then you probably haven't rushed to sift through all of the average "popular" titles to get the decent ones which are brushed aside. Although, some of them probably just don't get noticed, because they can be so comparatively low-key like _Coelacanth_. 

And, with that all said, I'm actually more of a josei reader than a shoujo fan.



> Hmm...didn't know that.


Well, it isn't an established fact, but there have been a lot of cultural studies on the subject both by Japanese professionals and Western ones. From the books I've read and looking at the issue personally, I typed up this explanation some time ago in the HoU (it was like a year or more past) discussing why it might have initially originated (but not necessarily why it retains its popularity today):


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1. When it first arose in the early 1970s, yaoi was already coming from a culture where homosexuality was more common in literary texts than heterosexuality. Bushido, monastic same-sex love, middle class imitations of warrior sex mores, throughout most of Japan's history male-male romance was considered the purest of loves and completely acceptable. Women were for marriage and children, not for love and companionship.
> 
> 2. Due to it's pre-accepted nature, yaoi was the first real outlet for women (who are nearly the sole producers and consumers of yaoi, in a commercial sense) to build their own media-related culture. Many of the first productions were excellent examples of Bildungsroman and quality pieces of art. Finding acceptance and an outlet for their creativity, it's popularity increased.
> 
> ...








Felix said:


> After reading Pluto...
> I can't see Astro Boy in another way



Same here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2009)

Since when was Honey and Clover considered shoujo?

*Edit:* Josei (adult women)...nevermind, I see where I went wrong.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 22, 2009)

halfhearted said:


>



The kind of fetishes that are out there never fail to amaze me. 



> Damn straight. If they ever adapt an Asano Inio manga, then I hope they animate it in a similar style. In particular, I think that _Nijigahara Holograph_ would look spectacular.



_Nijigahara Holograph_ would be perfect with that kind of animation style. I would also love to see _Solanin_ animated. 



> And _Skip Beat!_



Yeah, I edited my post. 



> I disagree. It's just that the ones which have stories like that get discussed the most rather than those which are higher quality; the same thing often happens with other genres, as well. See the name of the forum we are posting on.
> 
> Also, there are definitely some amazing shoujo artists out there. Much like the storylines, not all of the art is in the cliche shoujo style. Saying that most shoujo manga can be boiled down into one or two characteristics is similar to saying that every shounen is written and drawn like a moe manga.
> 
> But, then again, since your initial experience was bad with the genre, then you probably haven't rushed to sift through all of the average "popular" titles to get the decent ones which are brushed aside. Although, some of them probably just don't get noticed, because they can be so comparatively low-key like Coelacanth.



The thing is, I usually check out shoujo manga (or manga of a genre I'm not familiar with) based on the ratings on different websites and from the popular ones, I can say many of them follow that pattern. I know it's a shallow generalization and I'm sure there are some really amazing ones out there but I'm just going from the ones I read (ex: _Cat Street_, _Koukou Debut_, _Vampire Knight_ etc.)

Also, I'm not necessarily saying that shoujo art is bad. I just don't really like the character designs for the most part (I have seen some amazing backgrounds in shoujo manga). Which is why I watch shoujo anime rather than read the manga because the designs look more refined in animated format to me. For example, if _Higashi no Eden_ was a manga, I probably would have stopped reading after the first chapter. 

I do read some shoujo like _Ludwig Kakumei_, _Nanairo Sekai_, and some other manga by mangaka like Sumomo Yumeka.



> And, with that all said, I'm actually more of a josei reader than a shoujo fan.



Now, josei I like. The art tends to be a lot more to my liking and it's not as full with cliches as a random shoujo I read. 



> Well, it isn't an established fact, but there have been a lot of cultural studies on the subject both by Japanese professionals and Western ones. From the books I've read and looking at the issue personally, I typed up this explanation some time ago in the HoU (it was like a year or more past) discussing why it might have initially originated (but not necessarily why it retains its popularity today):



Wow, that's pretty well thought out. I'm not a huge history guy so I didn't make those connections. 

I guess I can see how a patriarchal society would have a huge impact on the production and popularity of yaoi. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Since when was Honey and Clover considered shoujo?
> 
> *Edit:* Josei (adult women)...nevermind, I see where I went wrong.



You're right, it wasn't a shoujo. But for some reason, MAL lists the anime as shoujo while the manga as josei so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 23, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I don't know if anyone here is MAL member but if you are you should find this hilarious.



Wow that was hilarious, I haven't watched "Legend of The Galactic Heroes" yet. I feel kinda left out. Might try to do a watch of the series soon. It's highly ranked on MAL so it should be good.

_On a side note_
Eureka Seven Movie is out apparently

 _false alarm_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 1, 2009)

*Need help*

*I got my answer


----------



## Altron (Jul 2, 2009)

We need a second season for Hyakko and more info/promo/previews for the second season of Koihime Musou. I can't wait to see my Shunran, Shuran, Sei, and Renfa once again along with the new cast such as Toka, and Kikyō


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

There is no thread for Needless?

The ED to that show is insane


----------



## stardust (Jul 3, 2009)

Is that a Miku parody I spy?


----------



## Denizen (Jul 3, 2009)

NEEDLESS is simultaneously the Best and Worst show currently airing.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Fenix said:


> There is no thread for Needless?
> 
> The ED to that show is insane


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2009)

Bakemonogatari ep 1 came out two days ago. Anyone subbed it yet?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Bakemonogatari ep 1 came out two days ago. Anyone subbed it yet?



No, there's a group that said there working on subs but there releases will be one week after each episode airs


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 5, 2009)

Denizen said:


> NEEDLESS is simultaneously the Best and Worst show currently airing.



I completely agree.


----------



## Memos (Jul 6, 2009)

/stalks halfhearted



Ralphy0103 said:


> lol check this out, its a trailer for the Astro Boy movie
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUNYVi8x_c[/YOUTUBE]


I'm crying inside right now.


Felix said:


> After reading Pluto...
> I can't see Astro Boy in another way


I agree. The character designs in _Pluto_ were basically the perfect examples of what the characters should look like. The world of _Pluto_ had humans and robots mixed so perfectly in a realistic, yet suitably high-tech world.

---

Mononoke second season? why would you say such a thing? Now i'm excited and elated at the idea and yet mournful because I know it'll never happen


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> /stalks halfhearted





​


> Mononoke second season? why would you say such a thing? Now i'm excited and elated at the idea and yet mournful because I know it'll never happen


Do you think that they could make a sequel which was able to live up to the original?


----------



## Memos (Jul 6, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Do you think that they could make a sequel which was able to live up to the original?


So much of the anime was about the characters, and one in particular. I think the anime could have him running a shelter for homeless cats and I would watch ever episode twice. He'd be real busy and whatnot, but i'm sure he would enjoy the work. And I get the feeling that's what he's all about. He does it for the job satisfaction.

Slight exaduration aside - I don't know whether they could go back in time from the final arc or whether or not it would have the same feel in a wider somewhat modern setting. Either way, as long as they keep him fresh, the cases he gets involved with would follow.

Extreme fanboyisn aside - I think it would be different. That could be good, it could be bad, but, I can't imagine it going wrong with the formula they used with both the characters and art.

I watched the series again when TV was watching it and it was far better than I had remembered it. The final battle in the modern Bakeneko arc for instance ended so abruptly. I didn't remember it that way but I did appreciate how good it was when I viewed it again.

Better or not, the universe of _Mononoke_ is what it is and it is great.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He'd be real busy and whatnot, but i'm sure he would enjoy the work. And I get the feeling that's what he's all about. He does it for the job satisfaction.



That's one of the things about his character which really appealed to me: it's grounded in personal interest moreso than a higher calling. Although, I often can't help but wonder whether he took up the task willingly from the start, or if it was something laid upon that he must continue regardless of the enjoyment which he may or may not receive from it. 



> Slight exaduration aside - I don't know whether they could go back in time from the final arc or whether or not it would have the same feel in a wider somewhat modern setting. Either way, as long as they keep him fresh, the cases he gets involved with would follow.


Personally, I would hope for more stories set in the past. It's not that I disliked the setting of the final arc, but I enjoyed the color palette and scenery of the past in comparison. Out of all the episodes, the second Bake Neko arc was easily the least visually impressive for me. 



> Extreme fanboyisn aside - I think it would be different. That could be good, it could be bad, but, I can't imagine it going wrong with the formula they used with both the characters and art.


Like you said, I wouldn't be bothered should the dependent variables (setting, characters, goals, conflicts, etc.) change, so long as the independent variables (Kusuriuri and the artwork) remained the same. 

One thing I would wonder at them including if they ever made a second season is further information about the Medicine Seller himself. A lot of what I found so fascinating about him lay in his mysteriousness and ambiguous intent. So, I'm not sure how I would feel about him receiving significant development. Even though I want to know how and why he became what he is and does what he does, I sometimes wonder whether not knowing is better. 

What do you think?



> I watched the series again when TV was watching it and it was far better than I had remembered it. The final battle in the modern Bakeneko arc for instance ended so abruptly. I didn't remember it that way but I did appreciate how good it was when I viewed it again.



Yeah, the series had pretty amazing direction.


----------



## Memos (Jul 6, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> That's one of the things about his character which really appealed to me: it's grounded in personal interest moreso than a higher calling. Although, I often can't help but wonder whether he took up the task willingly from the start, or if it was something laid upon that he must continue regardless of the enjoyment which he may or may not receive from it.


You bring up a good point and one which we have nothing concrete on. Damn you, Meg.

His utter devotion to his job/task/hobby and almost hatred of mononoke makes me think he may have been either created for the job or some other, far more generic, possibilities.

I've always thought that he was human and the spirit of the Demon Slayer is what gave him the elf-like look and powers. Maybe knowledge too, but that would take away from any involvement by the human host.

I think that his relative powerlessness in comparison to some of the creatures he comes across, and the total reliance he has on the Demon Slayer, make it seem as though he could potentially die at any stage of his travels. This makes me think that he is either very young and we're following some of his first cases, or that the spirit of the sword finds different people to inhabit, at the cost of this demon slaying task, but with the benefit of potentially endless life. I just don't see how this guy could be the only mononoke slayer of the sort. Maybe he isn't the only one running around right now.


> Personally, I would hope for more stories set in the past. It's not that I disliked the setting of the final arc, but I enjoyed the color palette and scenery of the past in comparison. Out of all the episodes, the second Bake Neko arc was easily the least visually impressive for me.


I would agree wholeheartedly. (i bet you don't get enough of that) I just seem to be drawn to an ancient version of a setting in any media I come across, be it manga, anime or videogames. One of the reasons I liked _Ico_ and _Shadow of the Colossus_ so much was the incredible settings which evoked a sense of magic which a modern setting just can't do.

The final arc was the weakest of the bunch for me too. I think the main issue I had was the fact that Kusuriuri was neither involved in it much, or that he didn't seem to belong, even after he introduced himself and did his scaly thing. The arc-specific characters were also pretty weak and I ddin't care much for them. They were rather flat and expendable. I almost disliked that they all lived afterwards. XD


> Like you said, I wouldn't be bothered should the dependent variables (setting, characters, goals, conflicts, etc.) change, so long as the independent variables (Kusuriuri and the artwork) remained the same.
> 
> One thing I would wonder at them including if they ever made a second season is further information about the Medicine Seller himself. A lot of what I found so fascinating about him lay in his mysteriousness and ambiguous intent. So, I'm not sure how I would feel about him receiving significant development. Even though I want to know how and why he became what he is and does what he does, I sometimes wonder whether not knowing is better.
> 
> What do you think?


I did love the fact that we knew nothing about him and were mere spectators coming in the middle of this characters life and he didn't feel the need to entertain us in any way.

If we were to carry on watching him do random things, fine, i'd like that, but only as long as the creators can keep to the high quality that we got in the i don't know if i should call it original seroes or first series as both would be wrong without the second season even existing series. Saying that, I would love to get some backstory. To see if he had a teacher of sorts, how he came to have these powers/goals/beautiful totally non-gay make-up. I want to see his first kitty-cat encounter and the resulting phobia which he inevitably developed and the final arc in which he bravely overcame his fears and became a full-fledged Medicine Seller after slaying the monster.

Putting in another Medicine Seller would also change up the dynamics of the show. Make it more personal, but possibly a little generic. Seeing another Medicine Seller with a different, almost evil/cruel personality without the understand and maybe even compassion for humans that this one has, and with a different colour scheme would be nice.....not necessarily good or needed, but still nice.

Basically, I would be happy with either direction that another series may take. If he did get any significant character development it would be tentatively welcomed....bah, I just don't know. XD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWD1Lw4Cj1c[/YOUTUBE]

Who's ready for some more _Love and Peace_?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> No, there's a group that said there working on subs but there releases will be one week after each episode airs



That sucks, eh. 

Btw, anyone put this list up in the forum?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The top 25 rankings of all times TV anime best seller per disc (TVアニメ歷代売上累計平均ランキング最新版TOP25) is:

(only includes official VHS, LD, VHD, DVD, LD-Box, DVD-Box and excludes movie, compiled version and fan discs.)

Neon Genesis Evangelion, each disc average sold 173458 copies
Mobile Suit Gundam, each disc average sold 80928 copies
Mobile Suit Gundam Seed Destiny, each disc average sold 69247 copies
Mobile Suit Gundam Seed, each disc average sold 58563 copies
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam, each disc average sold 54994 copies
Code Geass, each disc average sold 44657 copies
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, each disc average sold 41037 copies
Cowboy Bebop, each disc average sold 40212 copies
Dragon Ball Z, each disc average sold 40065 copies
Martian Successor Nadesico, each disc average sold 37897 copies
Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water, each disc average sold 36821 copies
Full Metal Alchemist, each disc average sold 36519 copies
Lupin III first series, each disc average sold 35331 copies
Dragon Ball GT, each disc average sold 31696 copies
Future Boy Conan, each disc average sold 31158 copies
Initial D Fourth Stage, each disc average sold 29508 copies
Patlabor, each disc average sold 28514 copies
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing, each disc average sold 28469 copies
Fate/stay night anime, each disc average sold 26047 copies
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ, each disc average sold 26028 copies
Love Hina, each disc average sold 24013 copies
Air (anime), each disc average sold 23903 copies
Azumanga Daioh, each disc average sold 23725 copies
Card Captor Sakura, each disc average sold 20192 copies
Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd GIG, each disc average sold 19641 copies


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 8, 2009)

As soon as I saw this I said, "Wow, Omg O_o"


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> As soon as I saw this I said, "Wow, Omg O_o"


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> As in "wow, OMG, how could they fuck up another piece of great asian-influenced and produced piece of fiction." Right?



I'm at odds with myself at the moment. I don't know how to feel about it


----------



## Denizen (Jul 8, 2009)

> _M Night Shyamalan_



Needless to say, LOL


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I'm at odds with myself at the moment. I don't know how to feel about it



The last few pages of the Avatar thread made it pretty clear for me. The trailer looks nice enough but you really have to look at the actors and so on to get an idea of how this will go


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 8, 2009)

After hearing about the possibility of an _Oldboy_ remake directed by Steven Spielberg and starring Will Smith as well as the potential live-action_ Cowboy Bebop_ starring Keanu Reeves as Spike, I'm not sure I can even get upset by Hollywood stupidity any longer; I've already completely used up my supply of irritation. So, these days, I'm sort of apathetic towards their bastardization of foreign media and entertainment inspired by that of other countries.

It probably doesn't help that (regarding this particular example of adaptation-based destruction) I never even bothered finishing the first season of _Avatar_, despite having the boxset lent to me for over six months...


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2009)

halfhearted-chan, watch Avatar.

Also, that _Oldboy_ re-make may not happen....hopefully. There is a lot of funny legal goings on concerning the manga and the studio which owns the rights or some such. It's really complicated and I can get more clear details if you really care, but there may be good news either way.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 8, 2009)

Apparently It's determined that the _Cowboy Bebop_ movie is in production with Keanu Reeves starring as Spike. It was announced by Fox. I also read that _Akira_ is also being adapted into a movie.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to see Hisoka's childhood 

also I will try legent of the galactic heroes


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Apparently It's determined that the _Cowboy Bebop_ movie is in production with Keanu Reeves starring as Spike. It was announced by Fox. I also read that _Akira_ is also being adapted into a movie.



Oh, it's happening 

They are apparently changing Tetsuo's name in _Akira_ to....something else. Something really bad. I forgot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 8, 2009)

who saw the trailer for this new anime movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr4QBZfjtqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> halfhearted-chan, watch Avatar.



I've tried (really hard). But, I just can't seem to generate any interest in the series as a whole, the story, the world or any of the characters. At least, not after already watching about 4/5 of the first season and a few scattered episodes from the second and third seasons respectively. The only thing which managed to hold my attention for a few seconds was the animation, at times.

Although, I am able to understand why others like it so much, even if I can't connect with it. And, I still might try finishing the series one day but not before I complete a lot of other more pressing and/or interesting tasks. For instance, finally buckling down and learning how to file my own income tax return.



> Also, that _Oldboy_ re-make may not happen....hopefully.



​


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> I've tried (really hard). But, I just can't seem to generate any interest in the series as a whole, the story, the world or any of the characters. At least, not after already watching about 4/5 of the first season and a few scattered episodes from the second and third seasons respectively. The only thing which managed to hold my attention for a few seconds was the animation, at times.
> 
> Although, I am able to understand why others like it so much, even if I can't connect with it. And, I still might try finishing the series one day but not before I complete a lot of other more pressing and/or interesting tasks. For instance, finally buckling down and learning how to file my own income tax return.



It's certainly not for everyone. It's a great show when you consider the animation, music, VA's and so on, but I thgink it does a good job of being suitably fun and serious at the appropriate times.

If you didn't like the first series you're probably not going to like the second of third series much at all. It retains the same feel with the same balance of humour and drama while adding some nice characters and events to the mix. Prince Zuko is also given a lot more development and becomes a much more bearable character.

I really should go back and watch it.

---

In other news, what did you think of Monoke-something?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 9, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> ​





I forgot how cute she is 
really can't wait for Durarara!!,Has anyone read it ?​


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 10, 2009)

A random tidbit of news for the thread. Apparently Inuyasha might get another series.

*skldfjklsdjfldsjflsd*


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> In other news, what did you think of *Monoke-something?*



...?



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I want to see Hisoka's childhood



As do I. But, I wouldn't want to see it should Togashi use it to justify Hisoka's deviancy. Short asides in the series (i.e. the explanation of why Hisoka has his pansy gum), which started out seemingly sympathetic but ended up just re-emphasizing the character's established, less savory traits gave me hope that a full explanation of Hisoka's past would avoid that particular pitfall, though. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I forgot how cute she is



As are her reasoning abilities.


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> ...?


Bakemonogatari

Oops


----------



## El Torero (Jul 11, 2009)

Evangelion, Haruhi, Code Geass and Fullmetal Alchemist dominating 

And Gintoki in Top-10 :ho


----------



## Denizen (Jul 11, 2009)

Why do people still like Gundam SEED? Who _ARE_ these people? There has been a new gundam already, SEED is over, it was apparently total shit, Code Geass has come along before then, there's a new Gundam coming this Winter...

All these reasons should indicate people have forgotten this show, and yet it's almost as if there is still a strange cult of people who won't forget it and will not move on. I can see Gundam SEED still being popular in decades when there have been 10 Gundam sequels and more Code Geass spinoffs. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't such an awful show as people say.

Interesting to see Kuniko on the popular poll, perhaps Shangri-La isn't doing too badly?

And once again, too much KyoAni rubbish on the poll again. K-ON was boring and shallow, and Haruhi is still trolling its viewers with the very firm resignation to not make any semblance of a sequel.


----------



## Heero (Jul 12, 2009)

> Why do people still like Gundam SEED? Who ARE these people? There has been a new gundam already, SEED is over, it was apparently total shit, Code Geass has come along before then, there's a new Gundam coming this Winter...


i've also wonder'd this

Japan loves the characters i guess or just re-used animation

also fuck yeah Gundam Unicorn cant wait


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2009)

Is that Shinji I see at #3? o.o


----------



## Heero (Jul 12, 2009)

Gene said:


> Is that Shinji I see at #3? o.o


it sure is

Date Masamune at number 10?, fuck yeah Asuka #1


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2009)

She's become more popular with the elevens now that's she one herself.


----------



## Heero (Jul 12, 2009)

Gene said:


> She's become more popular with the elevens now that's she one herself.


i thought it was cause of her new plugsuit?


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2009)

Probably that too.

lol I wonder what they were thinking when they designed that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 14, 2009)

which one should I try first Ristorante Paradiso or Bartender ?


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> which one should I try first Ristorante Paradiso or Bartender ?



Definitely _Ristorante Paradiso_.

_Bartender_ achieves an interestingly calming atmosphere and gives a decent look at different acoholic beverages, but it can be found significantly lacking in the areas of plot, character, and theme. Art and animation are average, as is the music and voice acting. Overall, it's better than you think it would be but still not necessarily above a middling level of quality. 

On the other hand, _Ristorante_ achieves a fine balance between a well-paced slice-of-life/coming-of-age plot, integrated themes and unique characters, managing to find resolution for these aspects in only eleven episodes without feeling rushed. Art can be quite gorgeous, even if one is only looking at the background use of textures or how single sets of action frames are used to progress a scene. Music and seiyuu are unique and fit well within the series. And, overall, it takes that calming atmosphere _Bartender_ suggests to a whole new level. 

That being said, both series aren't necessarily the sorts of watches that everyone will like. So, if this is your first foray into the horeca subgenre, then I suggest going into the first few episodes of either show with an open mind.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks,then it's Ristorante Paradiso


is there any other horeca anime ?


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> thanks,then it's Ristorante Paradiso



No worries and enjoy!



> is there any other horeca anime ?



Off the top of my head, I can only think of _Antique Bakery_ and_ Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou/Yokohama Kaidaishi Kikou: Quiet Country Cafe_, when it comes to anime.


----------



## stardust (Jul 19, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> ​



I adore Saint Young Men. Glad to see someone else reading it. ♥

And I'm delighted to see Kaworu and Gintoki side by side in that popularity poll.



Somewhat surprised to see that Asuka finally took Rei's place. Although I feel like I shouldn't be; the amount of fanart for Asuka alone on pixiv is somewhat staggering. I don't even like Asuka all that much, but there is gorgeous fanart of her about.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Must be the eye patch.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Judging by the end-of-2008 anime thread, a lot of people didn't like Shikabane Hime - Aka.

I thought it was pretty good, eh.


----------



## stardust (Jul 31, 2009)

I actually didn't finish it. Left it at around episode four or so. I've every intention of getting back to it, but just not now.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 31, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I adore Saint Young Men. Glad to see someone else reading it. ♥



Same here! Admittedly, I have a penchant for gag manga. But, I've known about the series/been reading the series for nearly a year now, and you have to be one of the only people I've seen who also keeps up with it (Sidenote: Sort of reminds me of when I saw someone nominate _Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service_ for MotM). Well, you and whoever started a thread for it on Floor II some time ago. I suppose, it's just not a very widely read title.


*Spoiler*: _I actually first found out about it, when I saw fanart for the manga on a random Japanese website and tried to find out where it was from. The fanart in question_ 














Lucaniel said:


> Judging by the end-of-2008 anime thread, a lot of people didn't like Shikabane Hime - Aka.
> 
> I thought it was pretty good, eh.



_Shikabane Hime: Aka _was okay.

The show had few substantial drawbacks, but it didn't really have anything which drew me in either: everything it did had been done better in other series. Added to that, neither the characters nor the storyline engaged me; Keisei was decent, but overall it just felt like a bunch of stock personalities in stock situations doing stock monster-of-the-week leading to an even greater monster type things. Sometimes (particularly, if we add in _Shikabane Hime: Kuro_) things could rise slightly above the average; i.e. animation. But, that was inconsistent, and it was just as likely that other aspects of the show would dip below; i.e. voice acting.

Overall, it was an average, run of the mill show for me. Both when looking at it objectively and when calculating the personal enjoyment I got out of watching it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> _Shikabane Hime: Aka _was okay.
> 
> The show had few substantial drawbacks, but it didn't really have anything which drew me in either: everything it did had been done better in other series. Added to that, neither the characters nor the storyline engaged me; Keisei was decent, but overall it just felt like a bunch of stock personalities in stock situations doing stock monster-of-the-week leading to an even greater monster type things. Sometimes (particularly, if we add in _Shikabane Hime: Kuro_) things could rise slightly above the average; i.e. animation. But, that was inconsistent, and it was just as likely that other aspects of the show would dip below; i.e. voice acting.
> 
> Overall, it was an average, run of the mill show for me. Both when looking at it objectively and when calculating the personal enjoyment I got out of watching it.



I suppose that's fairly true. The plot barely ever progressed past Monster of the Week except to introduce a villain squad and some infighting. The characters didn't capture me much, either. What I really liked was the creepy atmosphere and the horror element, which was rather effective for me, especially with grotesqueries like the weird goblins that the children who died in the accident turned into, and the mother who died in childbirth.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> What I really liked was the creepy atmosphere and the horror element, which was rather effective for me, especially with grotesqueries like the weird goblins that the children who died in the accident turned into, and the mother who died in childbirth.



Ah, I can certainly understand your feelings in that sense. Generally speaking, I'm a fan of the creepiness which can be caused by spiritual/supernatural-based horror. And, the episode with the children was definitely my favorite for that reason.

But, despite my love of things that go bump in the night, the atmosphere as a whole didn't work quite as well for me. The malevolence was too fathomable. Trying to think of how to explain this: part of the eeriness of metaphysical horror for me is the unknowable or unexplainable quality of mystery that often serves as its base. It's not what is shown that is scary but what is not shown. It's not the danger you imagine in the darkness which is frightening, but the danger you can't even begin to imagine. 

Part of the whole point to _Shikabane Hime_ was its "Girls with Guns"/"Monster of the Week" subgenre status. And, because of that, everything supernatural became more upfront, immediate and hands-on. It was less about the horror and more about the horror being used as a vehicle for fight scenes. And, doing that pretty much destroyed the tension for me.

But, again, I do agree that some of the shows better moments were entirely due it achieving pretty creepy vibes.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 11, 2009)

I just watched the first episode of Baccano! and let me just say one thing "Amazing!".


----------



## Memos (Aug 12, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I just watched the first episode of Baccano! and let me just say one thing "Amazing!".



if you haven't already, you'll soon fall in love with Miria and Isaac.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 16, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> re: _Baccano!_
> 
> Who are your favorite characters so far, Ralphy? <3



It's so hard to say since the _Baccano!_ was a masterpiece and literally made me fall in love with just about every character in the series. If I really had to choose I'd go with _Isaac_, _Miria_, and _Firo _for various reasons. I really became a fan of the _Isaac_ and _Miria_ tandem simply because they provided some of the best comedic relief I've seen in any series thus far. On numerous occasions there antics made me laugh out loud and it was really touching to see that at the core of there characters they were warm, loving and kindhearted in nature. In regards to _Firo_ I would have too say I really like his character because he came off as a cool up and coming mobster that was still wet behind the ears. he was tough and yet there was a kind of "_heart of gold_" feeling about him. In the end that's what really drew me into his character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Judging by the end-of-2008 anime thread, a lot of people didn't like Shikabane Hime - Aka.
> 
> I thought it was pretty good, eh.



Given that the final episode has yet to be released (DVD Only release) and the previous episode ended on a cliff hanger,  I can understand the sentiment.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 19, 2009)

Had to change my set


----------



## Memos (Aug 20, 2009)

Gintama sets are pretty useless and boring. Especially of that Gintaki guy.

/throws the bull a red rag.

Next time i'm on a computer, i'll get the links.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Gintama sets are pretty useless and boring. Especially of that Gintaki guy.
> 
> /throws the bull a red rag.




/contemplates replacing K-chan's set with a Jet Black (_Cowboy Bebop_) x Batou (_Ghost in the Shell_) yaoi combo



​



> Next time i'm on a computer, i'll get the links.


​


----------



## Memos (Aug 20, 2009)

I think he meant "horny" and not "horney" but I guess thats just indicative of all your terrible sets.

I thought JB and Batou yaoi in their seperate verse's but that is brilliant  strangely enough, it fits XD


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think he meant "horny" and not "horney"



Since it's by a Japanese fanartist, I'm willing to cut them some slack as regards proper spelling of English slang. Of course, you are just hearing this revelation now...



> but I guess thats just indicative of all your terrible sets.



​


> I thought JB and Batou yaoi in their seperate verse's but that is brilliant


Yeah, I stumbled upon it about a week ago and had a good laugh; it's too bad the artist didn't make more than the one art for the couple.

In general, well done cross-fandom arts are pretty entertaining, though. 


> strangely enough, it fits XD


But, just barely; it's a good thing they both have such large bodies XD

/perverse

In a strange way, it really does. They both have the connection to the police/military, the cybernetic body parts, the solid physical frames, caretaking personalities, etc. Not to mention the fact that they are both my favorite characters in their respective series.


----------



## Memos (Aug 20, 2009)

Now I feel terrible  Sorry. I was joking anyway. 

And now Goku's upset 

/leaves in shame.

It somehow wouldn't work with a large hetero couple. Also, imagining how this could be what Batou is actually like and that Kusanagi is somehow the exception, which only works to confuse him much more about his feelings, and he is ashamed enough to hide it from her in fear of what she may think of him makes that pic great.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 20, 2009)

_Halfhearted-Chan_ much get Pm'ed at least 5 times a day concerning sets


----------



## Memos (Aug 20, 2009)

I got PM'd once....it was a reply from Halfy telling me what her set was from.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Now I feel terrible  Sorry. I was joking anyway.



​ 


> And now Goku's upset
> 
> /leaves in shame.


​ 


> It somehow wouldn't work with a large hetero couple.


I agree. I think that part of what makes the pair work is the sort of manly intimacy that's seen in the fanart, which wouldn't be possible were the image of a het couple. 



> Also, imagining how this could be what Batou is actually like and that Kusanagi is somehow the exception, which only works to confuse him much more about his feelings, and he is ashamed enough to hide it from her in fear of what she may think of him makes that pic great.


You have the makings of a great yaoi fangirl. 

Gender and sexuality in _Ghost in the Shell: SAC_ has always been of interest to me, though. Mostly my thoughts have focused on the possibilities which lay behind the Major's choices in clothing/appearance/etc. as they relate to the internal issues which might have arisen due to being placed in a cybernetic body prior/during puberty/sexual awakening. Almost as though she provokes male interest or attempts to visually engender herself to such an extent in order to make up for the lack of assurance she has regarding her own gender identity.

Because of that, anyone who has extensive cybernetics on the show becomes someone who is sexually ambiguous for me. So, Batou making sweaty man-love to someone as thick and muscular as he is himself is certainly a possibility; just as the fact of it confusing him in regards to his feelings for the Major also makes sense. Although, I don't think he would be worried about her feelings concerning the homosexuality of the relationship, so much as worrying that his having a relationship with someone else would cause her to place him in the "unavailable" category.



Ralphy0103 said:


> _Halfhearted-Chan_ must get Pm'ed at least 5 times a day concerning sets



Haha, I will admit that I get more messages concerning sets in my PM box, on my VM wall and in my rep than I do pretty much anything else XD


----------



## Memos (Aug 20, 2009)

Gay men just do it better.....not that I would know


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 20, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Gender and sexuality in _Ghost in the Shell: SAC_ has always been of interest to me, though. Mostly my thoughts have focused on the possibilities which lay behind the Major's choices in clothing/appearance/etc. as they relate to the internal issues which might have arisen due to being placed in a cybernetic body prior/during puberty/sexual awakening. Almost as though she provokes male interest or attempts to visually engender herself to such an extent in order to make up for the lack of assurance she has regarding her own gender identity.
> 
> Because of that, anyone who has extensive cybernetics on the show becomes someone who is sexually ambiguous for me. So, Batou making sweaty man-love to someone as thick and muscular as he is himself is certainly a possibility; just as the fact of it confusing him in regards to his feelings for the Major also makes sense. Although, I don't think he would be worried about her feelings concerning the homosexuality of the relationship, so much as worrying that his having a relationship with someone else would cause her to place him in the "unavailable" category.



I too have wondered about _The Major's_ sexual habits and tendencies many of times. If memory serves me right then I would think that she's no stranger to both the male and female sex. I recall in _Ghost In The Shell SAC 1st Gig_, _The Major_ sitting at night in her apartment thinking while her female attendants slept soundly in her bed. Weather it was just a tease or it was a scene insinuating that something had indeed went on is still left inconclusive. Though I like too think that The Major doesn't really have a preference and will participate in sexual activities with both sexes.

_Here a little more information on the Major's sexual tendencies._



> In the original manga, Kusanagi's portrayal differs from that of the movie. She has a much more slapstick, vivacious, and sexy personality. She participates in a lesbian sex splash panel and has a boyfriend. The in-universe explanation for the lesbian sex panel seems to be that only cyborgs of the same gender are compatible. This splash panel is apparently a "side business" for Motoko, as stated by Masamune in the back of the manga collection.
> 
> Apparently, "e-sex" (as depicted in the splash panel) is a lucrative but illegal act. This is because it ties together the users' nervous systems to allow shared simultaneous sensations; such intimate connections have the potential for serious complications; the signals generated by a prosthetic body attempting to interpret sensation from body parts that it simply does not have is quite painful, as illustrated by the accidental arrival of Batou.
> 
> ...


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Though I like too think that The Major doesn't really have a preference and will participate in sexual activities with both sexes.



Do you think that sex is anything like a priority for her? As in, is her primary motivation for sex related to any kind of emotional or physical feeling or is there often some other, more pressing reason for her to engage in the practice?

In the anime, I feel as though she becomes progressively less attached to organic processes as she searches to find what is the true sum of her being. So that much of the sexuality and hints of sexual activity we see in the first season turn from a veiled possibility into more of a front by the second season, one which she holds up and uses to her advantage. Until, of course, Hideo Kuze makes his way onto the scene...


> _Here a little more information on the Major's sexual tendencies._


I remember reading the manga way back when, and it _is_ quite different from the anime in respect to the Major and the general subject matter (like your quoted material mentions). One of the main ways was in the fanservice aspect which seems to have more purpose behind it in the anime, whereas the manga has a sillier, more generic take on its exploration of how fine-tuned cybernetic bodies can be. Not for that difference in perspective alone, but _GitS_ is one of the few franchises where I value the anime canon over the manga canon.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Do you think that sex is anything like a priority for her? As in, is her primary motivation for sex related to any kind of emotional or physical feeling or is there often some other, more pressing reason for her to engage in the practice?



I believe _The Major_ has come to the realization that the outer exterior of ones self does not make up or have anything to do with the emotional and spiritual nature of ones being. She knows that the ghost is what really defines the nature of life and is the only thing that matters. With that being said I don't think _The Major_ would have any real attraction for a physical body. I'd like too think that shes not that shallow and doesn't make a physical body her main attraction and or motivation for sexual relations.

I can't really say myself why she engages in the practice. However I believe her reason lie in her nature. _The Major_ likes to feel dominate towards others but I don't think that her reasons are manifested from blatant arrogance. What really confuses me is if she relies so heavenly on the dominance of others then why maintain a female shell? The male exterior would only help in strengthening her dominate nature. 

I concluded that she keeps her female exterior for reasons relating too her identity. Weather the underlying factor is indeed sex and her sexual nature is unknown to me.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I believe _The Major_ has come to the realization that the outer exterior of ones self does not make up or have anything to do with the emotional and spiritual nature of ones being.



I agree. And, I think that this was really well-established at the end of the first season, developed as an idea in the second and applied in the third film. 



> With that being said I don't think _The Major_ would have any real attraction for a physical body. I'd like too think that shes not that shallow and doesn't make a physical body her main attraction and or motivation for sexual relations.


Physical attraction doesn't necessarily equate to shallow interests, in my opinion. Unless, of course, it's the sole reason for attraction. But, being attracted to someone for only one of their parts is usually pretty shallow in feeling regardless of what part it is they are attracted to. 

But, I agree that it's unlikely for the Major to be drawn to someone because of their physical makeup. And, this gets into the possibility that she is not capable of romantic love, considering the way sexual attraction and desire are usually a part of non-platonic love. Although, I think that the way in which she identified with Kuze brought up a lot of questions in this area; both in her response to him and the insight it gave us as to her feelings for Batou.



> What really confuses me is if she relies so heavenly on the dominance of others then why maintain a female shell? The male exterior would only help in strengthening her dominate nature.


Batou actually asked her that same question, if I remember correctly. I don't remember her response, unfortunately.



> I concluded that she keeps her female exterior for reasons relating too her identity. Weather the underlying factor is indeed sex and her sexual nature is unknown to me.


I agree that she chooses to keep the body out of a need for some sort of stable physical identity.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Jumping back to another topic. _Halfhearted-Chan_ how many _Baccano!_ novels are there? Are they all translated in English? I've been meaning to get into some reading material. I wouldn't mind purchasing them if there indeed available in the states. I hear that the novels take place in various time periods within the _Baccano!_ verse and that there's even a manga. Is the manga an adaptation of the anime or it's own story?


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess the lack of the voice-work hits it hard as each character's personality doesn't only come out through their actions but also through their individual voices and way of speaking. I can see Miria being rather flat if you haven't heard her speak in the anime.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the information _Halfhearted-Chan _. I would have really liked to purchase the novels. For some reason it takes ages for a light novel to get translated into english and be released officially. I wonder why?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I guess the lack of the voice-work hits it hard as each character's personality doesn't only come out through their actions but also through their individual voices and way of speaking. I can see Miria being rather flat if you haven't heard her speak in the anime.



To be honest, I think that if the manga were adapted into an anime, it would be just as bad as the manga regardless of the voice acting. I was actually more annoyed by the artwork than I was anything else. For instance, this is Ladd's manga design:
*Spoiler*: __ 










It's basically like they took out the majority of what made the novel/characters so interesting and didn't replace it with anything or use any interesting storytelling techniques like the anime.

Although, something interesting to note is your reference to the importance of the seiyuu in relation to the quality of the anime and the definite emphasis on the sounds of voices and the rhythm of dialogue in the novel. There's actually a whole chapter which goes into Keith Gandor's lack of speaking.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the sound of Dhurarara, but I do want more Baccano

Come on, Brains Base


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

halfhearted, could you re-host that image when you get the chance as it isn't appearing for me.

I really want to read those light novels.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> halfhearted, could you re-host that image when you get the chance as it isn't appearing for me.



Sure thing. Here you go:





> I really want to read those light novels.


You really should. Incidentally, the formatting for the translations cross-posted on the livejournal is a lot better than Baka-Tsuki; in case you find yourself wanting a different style for reading, when you get around to it.



Denizen said:


> I like the sound of Dhurarara, but I do want more Baccano
> 
> Come on, Brains Base



I am interested in _Dhurarara. _It's one of the two shows this coming season which grab me with the names going into their creation to the point where I'm more excited for them than I am anything else. The other being _Kuuchu Buranko_, of course.


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Oh good lord  poor, POOR Ladd.  What have they done to you!


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity _Halfhearted-Chan_, _Kusuriuri-Kun_. What's your ten favorite anime series?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 22, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Just out of curiosity _Halfhearted-Chan_, _Kusuriuri-Kun_. What's your ten favorite anime series?



That's an insanely difficult question DX 

Just so you know in advance, whatever I post is not necessarily going to be completely accurate; since I could change my mind for no particular reason or because I decide to rewatch something and become temporarily infatuated. Nor will it be identical to my list of the "top ten best anime", since being insanely good doesn't necessarily mean I won't enjoy a slightly worse (or even an outright "bad") series more.

In no particular order (because paring it down under 25 titles was hard enough):

Gintama
Koi Kaze
Ghost in the Shell: SAC 
Baccano!
Mushishi
Bokurano
Persona -trinity soul-
Real Drive
Prince of Tennis
Samurai Champloo
Honey and Clover
Mononoke
Hunter x Hunter


(pretend that the above equals ten series rather than thirteen)

Honorable Mentions (in no particular order): 

 Paradise Kiss
Cowboy Bebop
Denno Coil
Eureka Seven 
Welcome to the NHK!
Ristorante Paradiso

And, as an added bonus, my top thirteen ten favorite OVA/movies are (in no particular order):

Kigeki
Pale Cocoon
Diary of Tortov Roddle
Genius Party Beyond
Kakurenbo
One Piece Movie 6: Baron Omatsuri and the Secret Island
Kai Doh Maru
Spirited Away
Diebuster
Tekkon Kinkreet
Perfect Blue
Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo
FLCL

And, what about you, Ralphy? <3


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> That's an insanely difficult question DX
> 
> Just so you know in advance, whatever I post is not necessarily going to be completely accurate; since I could change my mind for no particular reason or because I decide to rewatch something and become temporarily infatuated. Nor will it be identical to my list of the "top ten best anime", since being insanely good doesn't necessarily mean I won't enjoy a slightly worse (or even an outright "bad") series more.
> 
> ...


Quite the impressive lineup. As you stated I won't hold your listing as a definitive favorite or best all time. It's always nice too see another fan of _Ghost In The Shell SAC_, _Baccano!_, and _Mushishi_. _Gintama_ and _Samurai Champloo_ are amazing for obvious reasons. I hear great things about _Honey and Clover_, unfortunately I just haven't gotten around to watching it. Once this summer season is up I'll set some time to sit down and watch the series in it's entirety.



halfhearted said:


> And, what about you, Ralphy? <3



Well my list is in constant flux as I tend too fanboy over new anime material constantly. I don't hold this list as _"Best of all time" _in any sense of the phrase. This is simply my true current favorites.

*Eureka Seven*
This series still holds the true as my all time favorite. No matter how much time goes by I can rewatch Eureka Seven and take some new inspirations and draw various conclusions that never cease too amaze me. The story is a true epic and of course as I stated many times over I'm an avid fanboy of underlying themes of classical chivalry. This series happens to also be one of the select few that have been able to make me shed tears and actually open up emotionally. A perfect blend of nature, mecha, and heart warming romance.

*Ghost in the Shell SAC Series*
I love this series for one major reason. Ghost in the Shell forces it's audience to pay attention to every single detail in order to assimilate the plot in a cohesive manner. The first season was more ascetically pleasing. Reasons being that the series paralleled famous American novels, short stories, and general literature. The way the series used influences the novel "The Catcher in the Rye" left quite an impression on me. The second series was very intriguing bringing the audience into a case called the "Individual Eleven". You can't help but feel for Kuze and his plight. Kusanagi fan service was a great added bonus, no pun intended.

*InuYasha*
I know what your thinking. "Inuyasha, seriously, how could that be one of your all time favorites". Frankly I'm an avid fanboy of underlying themes of classical chivalry as well as a hopeless romantic. It would seem that those statements are most prevalent in relation to this series. I simply go into a tissy watching character interactions between Inuyasha and Kagome, Songo and Miroku, and Sesshomaru and Ren. I found these characters quest to be a massive undertaking and this series kept me on edge with great interest. Since the series is being continued I'm optimistic that InuYasha can one day hold number one in my heart.

*Wolf's Rain*
This is possibly one of the saddest anime series to have ever come to fruition. I didn't just cry, I wept like a little school girl when I watch the ending to this series. An epic tale of wolf's camouflaged as human searching for a promised paradise. This series completely drew in the emotions of its audience. Its a shame this series doesn't get the recognition it should. I rarely run into individuals who hold the series in high regard.

*Samurai Champloo*
This series was a bizarre combination of Edo period Japan and modern hiphop/post punk influences. The series tells the tale of a young girl named Fuu on a quest across japan looking for a samurai who smells of sunflowers. Due to certain circumstances she meets with two samurai who have amazing battle ability but are complete polar opposites of each other. Together they head out on an amazing journey.

*Baccano!*
It's truly hard to put into words just how amazing and unique this series is. _Baccano!_ combined themes of intellect, savagery, and adventure. The story was told extremely well and all the characters in the series had a unique charm and charisma that could never be duplicated. My only regret is that I had watched this entire series in a mere day. _Baccano!_ is something you savior like a fine wine. It's one of the few series where after I had watched the anime I instantly craved more of it in any media format.
*
Beck*
At Beck's core I could completely relate to the anime at every level. I felt as though i was right next too the characters as the interactions were happening. The music too the series was so amazing with a fusion ranging from alternative, indie, and The Blues. An amazing story about a young teen coming of age and joining a band.

*Akira*
When any true connoisseur of anime thinks of a classic a few anime come to mind. Among the list is Akira. I will admit I had been putting this movie off for a while. Even though everyone that I'd spoken to who had seen the movie all regarded it as a classic, I showed little interest due to my assumption of outdated animation and poor plot via story progression. What a fool I was. Akira is easily one of the best anime, no one of the best films I had ever seen. Even though it's decades old, It's animation holds true as one of the best. It truly is a classic.

*Neon Genesis Evangelion*
I have to admit that my watch of this series is seriously belated. I had placed my Neon Genesis Evangelion Archives deep in the far reaches of my hard drive and had refused too watch it. I remember watching an episode on tv long ago and really feeling uninterested in it, i believe this is mostly due to me just not paying attention. However I will make this statement clear. Neon Genesis Evangelion is a masterpiece.

*Mushishi*
This series felt like one big watercolored masterpiece. The character interaction were both eerie and mysterious, which gripped it's audience at every turn. There were life lessons too be had with each episode of the series. A true classic to enjoy.

*Honorable Mention*
_Black Lagoon
Bakemonogatari
CANAAN
Clannad ~After Story~
Code Geass - Hangyaku no Lelouch
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Gintama
Fullmetal Alchemist
Furi Kuri
Higashi no Eden
Howl's Moving Castle
Lovely Complex
Ouran High School Host Club
Rurouni Kenshin: Tsuiokuhen
Spirited Away
Sword of the Stranger
Tekkon Kinkreet
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Tetsuwan Birdy Decode Season 2
Trigun
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Welcome to the NHK_



			
				halfhearted said:
			
		

> *Thread Title:* _C12 Convo Thread II: The Speakeasy_


The funny thing is I was going to post about changing the thread title too _Speakeasy_. Coincidence


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

I literally lack the mental capacity or necessary attention span to answer that in any proper manner, i'm afraid.

Saying that, I will list some:

Mononoke
Akira
GitS
Kigeki
Seirei no Moribito
Diary of Tortov Roddle
Gintama
TTGL
EVA
Spirited Away <3
Mononoke Hime
Samurai Champloo

That comes nowhere close to my actual list which I can't recall properly, atm.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive read various recommendations for the series _Mononoke_. I myself haven't watched it yet however the animation looks stunning. Ive been watching _Ayakashi - Samurai Horror Tales _in order to prepare for my _Mononoke _watch.


----------



## Memos (Aug 22, 2009)

Mononoke is my definite favourite anime <3.

If you're watching Ayakashi just as a way into Mononoke, then you'll only need to watch the last 3 episodes of the series. Having said that, i'm not saying that you shouldn't watch the whole series as i'm sure it can't hurt to do so and also, I haven't seen it so I can't comment one way or the other about it's quality. Do let us know what you thought of it after watching it.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

I just watched the first episode of _Koi Kaze_ and let me just say_ simply amazing_. The first episode was beautifully executed and the quality overall was stunning. It didn't have the best animation but even so it shined through with elegant imagery. There was a sort of forbidden feeling that I felt as I watched _Koshiro_ and _Nanoka _interact. There actions drawn together made it just so damn beautiful. I won't rush this watch. I want to savor it and enjoy it as much as I can.

*Edit:* I just completed _Koi Kaze_. Here's my review

*Koi Kaze* *(13 Episodes)*

There's only one way to put this series and that's _simply amazing_. The series _Koi Kaze_ is one of those rare gems that truly stimulate the human mind and lets it's audience in on the real nature of life and how something like _i*c*st_ that might be grotesque to some can actually be something so beautiful. I'll admit I was a bit skeptical at first but _Koi Kaze_ demonstrated how a masterpiece should convey it's characters feelings, emotions, and problems.

_Koi Kaze_ is about an ordinary man named _Koshiro_ who works as a wedding planner.He lives at home with his father and goes about his daily commute as per usual. One day however a fateful encounter changed his life forever. _Koshiro_ met a beautiful young girl named _Nanoka_ on a train, As she was leaving she had dropped her pass, _Koshiro_ picked up the pass and returned it only too notice that this girl was very young and very beautiful. A seemingly normal encounter one would say, _"o' how mistaken you are"._ As fate would have it _Koshiro_ was getting a house mate and that this person would be his long lost sister. _Koshiro_ layed eyes on this new house mate only too find out that it was the girl whom he had met on the train. The road to love and i*c*st soon followed as the characters fight their feelings for each other.

The animation was decent and at time the imagery was vibrant and quite elegant. The animation definitely fit the tone of the series. The audio quality was also excellent. The voice casting was perfect fitting each character well. The music for the series fit the emotional sequences to a tee. In all this series had a perfect blend of element for a _Slice of life_ drama. every encounter the characters faced felt as though you could feel their pains and anguish. There were times were I actually felt nervous for the characters and how they went about facing there problems.

In conclusion _Koi Kaze_ was simply a masterpiece. If anyone is looking to get into a Slice of life that deals with a topic that not many take seriously and wants a real life take on the subject of i*c*st. Then please do give this series a watch.

*Rating:* *10/10*


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm glad that you enjoyed the series so much, Ralphy. It's my all-time favorite romance anime, and I always enjoy seeing it lauded. Especially considering the fact that its subject matter and pacing could easily lead anime fans to pigeonhole it as a certain type of show before they've ever even tried watching it. Speaking honestly, that was somewhat my attitude towards the title before I'd seen it. 

When I picked up the series I only had one point of interest as regarded its contents: Norio Matsumoto was a key animator on one of the final episodes (sidenote: this was also the main reason why I watched _Welcome to the NHK!_ for the first time, along with the fact that I had been going through a brief Daisuke Sakaguchi phase--which directly led to me seeing _Bokurano_, also). The obvious taboo twist to the subject matter, the fluffy, blushing little designs, etc. were all just something I was going to have to "put up with" in order to watch some nice Norio-drawn frames. So, when I fell into awkward and uncomfortable love with pretty much every aspect of the show, I was quite surprised.

The one thing in a series (besides certain seiyuu) which will never fail to draw my attention and admiration is a well-orchestrated "small" moment, one that draws on non-generic body language to explain how the character feels. Koi Kaze is filled to the brim with these. The focus of the frame and the way/distance the characters position themselves around each other, the tiny touches, the actions and expressions that tell the viewer more than the dialogue ever could: it was all so wonderful to me.

And, although I prefer the manga which does not pull any punches whatsoever and which brings the story to a better close, I greatly love and admire the relationship between the characters and its feeling of undeniable frankness. Probably the only series where I have so deeply hoped for the pair to find happiness together.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 26, 2009)

any idea on clannad after story ?
clannad season one was okay for me,after story is just  and pek

one of my favourite with(my list is both anime and manga )

hunterxhunter
one piece
sword of the stranger
vagabond
berserk
Seirei no Moribito
Baccano!
Evangelion
TTGL
FLCL
escanflown
death note
full metal alchmest(first one)
HajimeNoIppo
kaiji
Shigurui
slam-dunk

and could you tell me your top 10 manga ?

oh,I remembered something

The Platform

.....



halfhearted said:


> Gintama
> Koi Kaze
> Ghost in the Shell: SAC
> Baccano!
> ...



good,good 

yup,yup a HxHtard


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

_Kusuriuri your set is made of win_


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

Mononoke and Gintama sets tend to have that in common. I can't take an ounce of credit for it, though. I didn't make it.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 30, 2009)

how many convo threads do you hang out at memos

jesus


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm in love with Eureka 7


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and could you tell me your top 10 manga ?



No, I'm afraid I can't DX

I seriously read/have read way too many manga to choose. I could maybe sort out my top ten manga per genre, or the list of titles which I am most interested in at the moment (although, that doesn't necessarily/shouldn't imply general favoritism).



> .....


Oh wow, I've stayed pretty consistent XD 

But, as for what you were probably pointing out, I didn't see _Hunter x Hunter_ for the first time until the summer of '08, which is why it doesn't appear on that list.


> good,good
> 
> yup,yup a HxHtard


And, even more than that, a Hisokatard <3


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 30, 2009)

and memos you still have Eva in your favourites


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> I'm in love with Eureka 7



Good, good. Then everything went according too plan . Welcome to the Fandom.


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> how many convo threads do you hang out at memos
> 
> jesus



Just as many as you.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Just as many as you.



Floor 2 is the only one I'm a regular at


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2009)

Top 10 Anime for me

1. Dragon Ball 
2. TTGL
3. Xam'd Lost Memories
4. Eureka 7
5. Kannagi: Crazy Shrine Maidens
6. Toradora
7. To Love-Ru
8. Death Note
9. Clannad
10. Princess Lover


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

We need a new topic for conversation. I guess I'll be the one to pose a general question to stimulate the Speakeasy. Any manga/anime that's recently captured your attention and risen your infatuation into blatant fandom?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> We need a new topic for conversation. I guess I'll be the one to pose a general question to stimulate the Speakeasy. Any manga/anime that's recently captured your attention and risen your infatuation into blatant fandom?



Princess Lover 
I just love the fanservice of that anime.


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

Bakemonogatari has been brilliant. It really stands out with the way it develops character through equal measures of comedy and drama. The visual style compliments the tone perfectly and the use of the supernatural element is important but never overbearing.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Princess Lover
> I just love the fanservice of that anime.


I've been hearing a lot about _Princess Lover_. From my understanding its a _Ecchi_ series if I'm not mistaken. It's gained quite the following from what I've seen. Theirs a lot of people who watch it every week. I've been meaning to watch it but I have far too much anime on my plate so to speak. Perhaps when the summer seasons over I'll give it a try.


Kusuriuri said:


> Bakemonogatari has been brilliant. It really stands out with the way it develops character through equal measures of comedy and drama. The visual style compliments the tone perfectly and the use of the supernatural element is important but never overbearing.


Agreed wholeheartedly. _Bakemonogatari_ has time and time again proven too be infinitely entertaining with the installment of each new episode. Astonishing the way this series combines supernatural, dramatic, and comedic themes. Each character is unique and likable. There's also a sort of mysterious nature that seems to allude to the pretense of each characters background. I'm curious to see whether or not _Shaft_ will animate the novels that are not part of the linear plot in correlation to the _Bakemonogatari_ novel story. There's about 3 other novels. One of which primarily dealing with the events in which _Araragi_ became a Vampire. It'll be interesting too see if _Shaft_ adapts those novels into Ovas or something similar along those lines.


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

Arararagi's story seems to getting told through that annoyingly fast switching text at the beginning. I would definitely want to see more of his past and especially his relationship with his sisters.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

We can only hope that the anime gains enough attention and revenue to warrant some sort of animation sequel and or prequel to the _Bakemonogatari_ series. Seeing as how the anime has boosted the light novels popularity and has been seen in the _months top novel sales list_. I'm hopeful that _Shaft_ will have some sort of continuation in the works.

Some series that have gained my attention as of late are an already obvious _Bakemonogatari_. Along with _Baccano!_, _Koi Kaze_, _Rurouni kenshin_, and _CANAAN_. As previously stated _Bakemonogatari _holds a firm grip on my fandom for obvious reasons as it's proven time and time again to be amazingly unique. I've only recently completed _Baccano!_ and have already deemed it a masterpiece. I hope too one day be able to read the novels in there entirety. However it would seem that they have not all been translated. _Koi Kaze_ however short lived the watch was remains a magnificent animated piece. I don't think I could ever praise the series enough. I recently gotten into watching _Rurouni kenshin_. I know that the watch is a little belated. Nonetheless Ive grown quite fond of the series as a whole. I have yet to complete the series but from what Ive seen thus far a masterpiece is the only word that would do the series justice. At last that leaves me with _CANAAN_. The story as a whole is solid and understandable enough. I really enjoy the relationship between the characters or more precisely the relationship between Canaan and Maria.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> No, I'm afraid I can't DX
> 
> I seriously read/have read way too many manga to choose. I could maybe sort out my top ten manga per genre,



yes,please 
I read one of your recommendation ,Nijigahara Holograph and it was AMAZING

it will be better if you can sort them like that action/advensure,romance,sports,etc
not shonen,senien,etc




halfhearted said:


> But, as for what you were probably pointing out, I didn't see _Hunter x Hunter_ for the first time until the summer of '08, which is why it doesn't appear on that list.



I like you even more now 





halfhearted said:


> And, even more than that, a Hisokatard <3



Togashi 
it has been years with no Hisoka  (but still I'm a huge fan of the king and the ant arc)

my most anticipated fight of all time is Hisoka vs kuroro,I hope Hisoka wins



> Ralphy0103 said:
> 
> 
> > We need a new topic for conversation. I guess I'll be the one to pose a general question to stimulate the Speakeasy. Any manga/anime that's recently captured your attention and risen your infatuation into blatant fandom?



Bakemonogatari. 



Chuck Norris said:


> 5. Kannagi: Crazy Shrine Maidens



a sweet anime with excellent art/animation,you reminded me of something

I think the part from 0:34 to 0:52 



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYAMk0ABd8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




is a homage to that old anime at 0:42


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgHkdAA8fzw[/YOUTUBE]




they look similar to me,helps that that they  used a low no. of frames as the old days


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah so Ralph, you started enjoying OP eventually? That's good


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2009)

oh yeah,I started to DL random episodes of gintama

 very funny,Gintoki 

I watched like 4-5 episodes


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

Why random? was the traditional numbering method not working for you?

What madness is this?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2009)

I started with the traditional numbering method ,I saw the first 6 episodes however I started to  enjoy it by watching those 4 random episodes


common on,just recommand some random episodes 
((add one more fan to Gintama))


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2009)

Watch episode 25.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw it,someone recommended it before


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm gonna quit while i'm ahead. I've had a good run.

Seriously though, halfhearted would be the authority on this. Not to make more work for her but i'm sure she'll drop by anytime now and make some informed suggestions.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> Ah so Ralph, you started enjoying OP eventually? That's good



I wouldn't go as far as saying I'm enjoying it. I'd say it's more along the lines of simply being tolerated at the moment. As of right now I'm only on episode 59 and the situation plot wise is rather lagging. However I'll give it credit where it's due. The Arlong Arc was enjoyable however I'd say that was the only part of the story I liked thus far. At any rate I haven't dropped One Piece and no matter what the situation Iv'e decided to continue watching in order to understand what the rage is all about.

On a side note I'm rather taken with Zoro and Sanji. I like there character design and the overall way the characters handle dire situations. I can tell that later on in the story these characters will become immensely powerful. Nevertheless the artwork still bothers me. I have it at childish imagery at the moment. However I won't hold any real validity to this notion since I hear that the art work adapts a rather series tone further into the series. That being said again I'm hopeful that I'll become a true fan of One Piece. I really want to like the series as a whole perhaps it's just me taking One Piece too seriously and critiquing every detail. I'll just sit back, watch, and sum up some sort of conclusion when I get caught up.

*On another topic*
I've watched a couple more episodes of _Gintama_ and i can't praise it enough. It's been a few episodes in a row now that have made me laugh out loud uncontrollably. Though I can't help but think that about 30% of material in _Gintama_ per episode seems to just go right over my head. I'd say alot of themes geared toward the Japanese culture while being hilarious would be overlooked by myself due to my lack of understanding. i guess it's to be expected but i was wondering if anyone else also felt this way.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2009)

just finished koi-kaze,wow great,it's like discovering a buried treasure
I liked the ending but it could have been a little better

definitely my 2nd favourite slice of life just behind clannad after story(from ep.7 to ep.24 only)


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

I read chapters of it here and there, halfhearted. The most recent set of chapters I read was with the girl who wanted revenge for her father, with Okita allegedly having killed him. I sort of was expecting it to be another one of those 'serious' arcs, but it ended too quickly. Oh, well. I did enjoy the OkiKagu parts, though, since I adore that pairing.

To be honest Ralphy, some Gintama jokes _do _go over my head. Like, for example, in one of the more recent arcs that Rumbel subbed, the Ryugu-jo arc. While that's a commonly known Japanese folktale, I never heard of it before Gintama. Rumbel put some handy little notes about it at the start of the episode, and I went snooping around for information about it afterwards. Rumbel are amazingly helpful with the translator notes. Though they do get a fair bit of flak for it around the net, with people saying that they take it too far. But, what might seem obvious to us, mightn't seem obvious to other viewers. Like, I never heard of Ryugu-jo, but other viewers probably have, and may have been annoyed with Rumbel's lengthly notes at the beginning. I suppose that all genuinely amusing culture animated comedies are somewhat difficult to watch. I see countless people complain about Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, after all. But, they feel more authentic that way. I feel like some of the jokes that are played out in Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei could easily be said on stage by some Japanese comedian, that's how natural the jokes flow.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> To be honest Ralphy, some Gintama jokes _do _go over my head. Like, for example, in one of the more recent arcs that Rumbel subbed, the Ryugu-jo arc. While that's a commonly known Japanese folktale, I never heard of it before Gintama. Rumbel put some handy little notes about it at the start of the episode, and I went snooping around for information about it afterwards. Rumbel are amazingly helpful with the translator notes.


It's nice to know I'm not the only one encountering that problem. I thought I was just being inept. Seems like it's simply a lack of understanding between cultures. Jokes in _Gintama_ are bound to get lost in translation. At any rate _Rumbel Subs_ really do an amazing job with there little transitional notes they render throughout an episode, It really does help. I can't see why anyone would speak ill of it. Their merely providing a service for free and for a _Sub Group_ to go above and beyond in order to help a foreign audience understand certain aspects of a series can only translate as being a good thing.

Unfortunately for me I can't watch anymore _Gintama_ seeing as how my computer has no more space for archiving. Iv'e run up all my blank DVD's as well. I'll have to buy a new pack. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. It really is so disheartening to not be able to watch


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

Stop spamming that


----------



## Altron (Sep 20, 2009)

Finished all 5 seasons of Major so far, and seriously it was such an awesome series. It totally had the great feel Eyeshield 21 did, and it just plain rocked.


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Unfortunately for me I can't watch anymore _Gintama_ seeing as how my computer has no more space for archiving. Iv'e run up all my blank DVD's as well. I'll have to buy a new pack. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. It really is so disheartening to not be able to watch



Ah, that's a shame. You could always watch in on streaming sites, as a last resort. That's what I did when I went through my original Gintama binge.


----------



## Gene (Sep 23, 2009)

lol Conan did another anime dub segment on his show tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 23, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> It's nice to know I'm not the only one encountering that problem. I thought I was just being inept. Seems like it's simply a lack of understanding between cultures.



Actually, I don't think that it's just a lack of understanding between cultures. Much of the humor on the show is pointed out as being hard to understand for Japanese audiences as well, due to everything from the  obscurity of the joke to the age of the reference to the eccentricity of the comedy. At least once every ten to twenty episodes, someone will shout out (usually Gintoki or Shinpachi) that the audience is going to be totally lost when it comes to the humor. So, potentially, both Western and Eastern audiences can share in their confusion even if they can't get in on the joke itself XD

But, I do agree that it's a show which can be difficult for Western audiences to understand. And, I like how the series also calls attention to that fact on a few occasions; for instance, the opening segment where Gintoki bemoaned the overuse of still frames/culture references and the lack of entertainment this would hold for Westerners (followed by Shinpachi remarking that he should be worried about the effect those same things would have on Japanese audiences, as well).


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 23, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> But, I do agree that it's a show which can be difficult for Western audiences to understand.


I wonder if _Gintama's_ being the series that it is. Would actually turn off western company's from licensing it and dubbing it for audiences outside of Japan. _Gintama_ of course is amazing and I'm not taking anything from it. 

However some people who haven't watched much anime and don't have quite the understanding of Japanese cultural referencing along with the jokes that coincide with that. The series may not be accepted by those being newly introduced to it, or rather I can understand how newbies who don't necessarily watch anime purely subbed would be turned off by it.

*On another Topic*

I guess I'll pose a question to stimulate this thread and get some conversation going. I couldn't really get any good conversation out of the Convo thread via the manga section. So I thought this question here and  see what material people have recently been getting into. 

_What manga have you only recently began to enjoy and for what reasons?_

Ive been thoroughly enjoying _One Piece_ as many who are frequenters of that sub forum would know. Ive just really been absolved in _Oda's_ amazing writing ability and how he's able to seemingly keep most characters relevant. Ive really come to love _One Piece_ for it's ever expanding verse, grand feel for an amazing adventure, large array of intricate charismatic characters, and amazing story via depth and plot progression.

With that being said, _HalfChan_, I'm intending to get threw your manga recommendations as soon as I can. Ive just been really trying to focus on my 
_One Piece_ read, restricting myself to only reading that series, as too pay as much attention to minute detail and fully absorb the story as best I can. Once I'm all caught up I'll get right on that list you've posed <3.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 24, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I wonder if _Gintama's_ being the series that it is. Would actually turn off western company's from licensing it and dubbing it for audiences outside of Japan.



I think, it already has turned off Western commercial interest. Even if it's mostly tongue in cheek, the comedy centered around the marketing value of the show does have more than a little truth behind it (which is part of what makes it so amusing). I know that the manga is being released in the States, but I haven't even heard whispers of a dubbed version of the show. 

Although, the thought of them trying to force the series to fit into a Western paradigm or changing references and the like to mesh with figures and ideas which are more familiar to the global audience is unpleasant. Pretty much impossible also, considering how the show's so deeply embedded in Japanese cultural references from historical to mythological to linguistic (i.e. all of the jokes concerning the misuse of English words/names/cultural figures etc.; _Samurai Champloo_ did a fabulous job creating a communication boundary using only English, but this takes it to much higher, much stranger level).  It's not that I don't understand and accept changes to aid in marketing or understanding, but I think that _Gintama_ is one of those shows where change in that sense would destroy a good portion of the series' soul.

Also, more than any other series bar none, the cast deeply embodies the characters for me (there are even jokes made in the series where the seiyuu are directly mentioned; i.e. Ginpachi-sensei omake where Ginpachi references his seiyuu being harangued by his mother about his singing performance in an episode, "Tomokazu, you should try and sing better next time [paraphrase]" "But, mom, it's supposed to only be as good as Gintoki can sing [paraphrase]"). I can't imagine how they would go about casting different voice actors for the roles and actually make it work; it would be like watching a failed version of that _Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _episode where all of the seiyuu kept switching roles, only without the dysfunction being created on purpose.  



> However some people who haven't watched much anime and don't have quite the understanding of Japanese cultural referencing along with the jokes that coincide with that. The series may not be accepted by those being newly introduced to it, or rather I can understand how newbies who don't necessarily watch anime purely subbed would be turned off by it.


Is that really a problem? 

It is an issue when it comes to marketing the series for the West. But, should the series be judged on that sort of level, on how easy or difficult it would be to make it consumable en masse for Western audiences? If that's a quality someone wants, then it's easy enough to find it in hundreds of other shows.



> *On another Topic*
> 
> _What manga have you only recently began to enjoy and for what reasons?_


Is this question in regards to manga we've both recently started and enjoyed, as well as those we have previously started but only recently begun to enjoy?



> With that being said, _HalfChan_, I'm intending to get threw your manga recommendations as soon as I can... Once I'm all caught up I'll get right on that list you've posed <3.


Haha, no worries! Crushed under the weight of responsibility and terminally bereft of time, any lag in someone doing something comes off as completely natural to me. And, I can understand wanting to focus all of your attention on _One Piece_; it's a great series.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Is that really a problem?
> 
> It is an issue when it comes to marketing the series for the West. But, should the series be judged on that sort of level, on how easy or difficult it would be to make it consumable en masse for Western audiences? If that's a quality someone wants, then it's easy enough to find it in hundreds of other shows.


Ah, I guess your right. When it comes down to it, weather or not newbies to the _Gintama_ series come to accept it will in the end pose no threat to the immediate popularity and fandom it's amassed. Those who've come to enjoy it outside of Japan would support it no matter what.





halfhearted said:


> Is this question in regards to manga we've both recently started and enjoyed, as well as those we have previously started but only recently begun to enjoy?


I would say the question pertains to both. As in Ive only just started reading _Vagabond_ recently and been enjoying it thoroughly. While Ive gradually been reading _One Piece_ but only just recently fallen in love with the series.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone give me link to a place I can get RAWS of the anime Monster?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

this

I had a good laugh tonight.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Sophie*
> 
> I had a good laugh tonight.


_Shippuuden's_ the best huh 

The saying, "To each their own" would most likely be the best justification for such a claim, but I can't help but feel like that statement in general is a little pretentious and would only be posed by someone who simply hasn't been immersed in the many titles anime has too offer. I mean really, using _Dragon Ball Z _as a base comparison just seemed flawed. I can understand why _Shippuden_ itself is so popular but I would never call it the best. I actually dropped it a little more than a year ago.

Well if I had to stick my neck out and say which series I think were the best than I would say the series _Baccano!_, _Cowboy Bebop_, _Eureka Seven_, _Ghost in the Shell SAC_, _Fullmetal Alchemist_, _Koi Kaze_, _Mushishi_, _Neon Genesis Evangelion_, _Rurouni Kenshin: Trust and Betrayal_, _Samurai Champloo_, _Trigun_, and _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_ were at the very least some of the best works of art Ive seen thus far. I left out a few favorites, I didn't want to over shoot the list. I don't think I can pull out just one title and call it the greatest, there's just so many that are equally magnificent.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

I really need to expand my manga borders. As much as my time is going to free up, I need some shit to focus on.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 12, 2009)

Why are we being forced to stutter? lol

thethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethethe


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2009)

Susans daughter

So who's tuning in tonight? Honestly, I didn't even know Monster was licensed.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

Monster is licensed?

Since when?


----------



## Gene (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it was all the way back during the start of '08.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 1, 2009)

_Convo question for stimuli_

_Is there a series you've been adamant about starting, but for whatever reason haven't?_​
One such title for me would be _Great Teacher Onizuka_, I hear it's one of the greatest titles ever made yet for what ever reason Ive yet to watch and or read it. An underlying part of me can't help but feel like the series is dated, which all the more so contributes and fuels the reason why I have yet to commence said material. That's not to say my opinion on it is in any way malicious, it's just that it's harder to get into the more aged titles, perhaps even tedious I dare say. This is all to apparent when trying to watch _Kimagure Orange Road_, _Maison Ikkoku_, _Touch_, and _Slayers_

I constantly try to watch _Sailor Moon_ but some transient yet obscure reason that's left unknown and ambiguous, compels to to stay away from the series. It's suppose to be the father of all magical girl titles, or at the very least the most successful. I'm just wondering if I can actually sit down and take a _Sailor Moon_ watch seriously. I'm not out to belittle it or anything of the sort but I'm simply finding it increasingly difficult to sum up the courage to force a watch.

The last title I have difficulty starting is _Monster_, now i know what your thinking, "You haven't watch Monster? ". It's just that Ive been loaded with a ton of media material that keeps me from adding anything as involving as the _Monster_ series. Of course that's a rather poor excuse to put off a proclaimed "amazing title", but I've been simply overwhelmed to say the least.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2009)

So I was looking around animetake and saw that a PV for the Aki Sora OVA was out. Curious as to what it was, I looked it up. It sounded like a kind of sweet story...until I read the last sentence of the synopsis.


Oddly, I'm not sure if that makes me want to see it more or less.


----------



## Gene (Nov 20, 2009)

It's hentai at its core really. A faptastic one at that.

The OVA might soften it up though.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 20, 2009)

hey guys I need an expert for mahou animes

can you make a list of big boobed girls from mahou animes. As much as you can think of with the serieses they are from


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 13, 2010)

..............._nvm_


----------



## Nimander (Jan 15, 2010)

Fridays don't feel the same without DtB to look forward to.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 16, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Fridays don't feel the same without DtB to look forward to.


I have yet to finish it


----------



## Nimander (Jan 16, 2010)

I only watched the second season, and it's only 12 episodes.  So it won't take you long to catch up if you choose to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> _Convo question for stimuli_
> 
> _Is there a series you've been adamant about starting, but for whatever reason haven't?_​
> One such title for me would be _Great Teacher Onizuka_, I hear it's one of the greatest titles ever made yet for what ever reason Ive yet to watch and or read it. An underlying part of me can't help but feel like the series is dated, which all the more so contributes and fuels the reason why I have yet to commence said material. That's not to say my opinion on it is in any way malicious, it's just that it's harder to get into the more aged titles, perhaps even tedious I dare say. This is all to apparent when trying to watch _Kimagure Orange Road_, _Maison Ikkoku_, _Touch_, and _Slayers_



*Kimagure Orange Road*

After watching finishing the manga series early last year, I thought of giving the anime version a try. I lost interest after 3-4 episodes. I thought since I enjoyed reading the manga series which was quite old, I'd be able to handle the animation for the series as well, but couldn't. If you really want to get into this series, then I'd recommend the manga version.

*Great Teacher Onizuka*

This anime was simply a joy to watch. It had comedy, drama, and interesting character interaction. And as awesome as the anime series has been for me, it supposedly doesn't hold a candle to the manga version. I seriously say you can't go wrong with both versions. This is an anime you really should give a chance, because taking care of a class full of hardened delinquents is easy...taking care of a class full of rich and/or preppy kids can truly cost you your life 



> I constantly try to watch _Sailor Moon_ but some transient yet obscure reason that's left unknown and ambiguous, compels to to stay away from the series. It's suppose to be the father of all magical girl titles, or at the very least the most successful. I'm just wondering if I can actually sit down and take a _Sailor Moon_ watch seriously. I'm not out to belittle it or anything of the sort but I'm simply finding it increasingly difficult to sum up the courage to force a watch.



I'm pretty sure you would have enjoyed it in your youth or at least the infancy of your anime watching days. Now that you've been exposed to so many anime series, it's going to judged quite harshly. Just remember this was one of the first anime series that many Americans were exposed to and it really was revolutionary in that sense. I still put it in the top 5 of mahou shoujo series. But like I mentioned in my FC, *Card Captor Sakura* would be the mahou shoujo series that shows the genre at it's pinnacle. 




Nimander said:


> I only watched the second season, and it's only 12 episodes.  So it won't take you long to catch up if you choose to.



How in the world do you only watch the second season and not come out of it confused? I still needed to re-watch a few episodes from season 1 to fully appreciate a few things that were occurring in season 2.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2010)

I just finished watching Clannad After Story.

I've never seen an anime like Clannad and I wasn't really sure I was going to like it. I liked the first part because of the comedy, characters and some of the story, I loved everything about the second part.

It was brilliant, I loved all the drama and then the end came.......it destroyed everything the previous eps had built up just to get a happy ending. I might just be a sucker for having a sad ending but I liked how Tomoya became like his dad and then changing and recognising him and then finally the death of his daughter at this point I really was shocked and shouted out 'don't kill her too' but it was brilliant. Then he wakes up, I was disappointed.

I'm going to give it a 9/10. Would have got a 10 but the ending screwed it.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I've never seen an anime like Clannad and I wasn't really sure I was going to like it. I liked the first part because of the comedy, characters and some of the story, I loved everything about the second part.


I wholeheartedly agree, the first installment of the _Clannad _series was genuinely lighthearted and relatively easy to watch. It connected it's character interactions in a brilliant fashion that thus further enhanced its overall emotional value in conjunction to the impactful implications the series would have on its viewers later on.



Black Spirit said:


> It was brilliant, I loved all the drama and then the end came.......it destroyed everything the previous eps had built up just to get a happy ending.


I don't necessarily believe the ending destroyed the foundation of the series, actually, if anything; it connected the two intangent worlds set in the series wonderfully. I think it was already established that the metaphysical world would have some implications on the actual world Nagisa passed away in; it all worked out brilliantly in my opinion.


----------



## Gene (Jan 23, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Fridays don't feel the same without DtB to look forward to.





Nimander said:


> I only watched the second season, and it's only 12 episodes.  So it won't take you long to catch up if you choose to.


....

You should definitely check out the first season then.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

After finishing *Ookiku Furikabutte* I've come to appreciate sports anime a bit more. Yes, I've watched quite a few sports anime of my time (Prince of Tennis, Eyeshield21, Major, Cross Game, Overdrive etc...) and while Big Windup isn't even my favorite Baseball anime, it shown me that there are many sports series worth watching. 

Now, I'm planning to watch Hoop Days and Hungry Heart next. Are there any other sports anime I should watch out for? 

And non-sports related question: What do you all think of the series Beet the Vandel Buster? I haven't seen it but thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Fridays don't feel the same without DtB to look forward to.



Third season where?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to watch any new anime in over two weeks. I think I'll just stick to reading manga for the time being, Ive gotten into some fascinating material as of late.


----------



## stardust (Feb 16, 2010)

Same here. I'm kind of putting everything new this season on the back-burner, the one exception being DRRR!. And I know that if I don't get back to a certain series or two now, I don't think that I ever will, and will move them to the 'dropped' pile. Seems to be happening a lot these days.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

It's quite the opposite, where I'm piling up completed series/seasons (Skip Beat, Hungry Heart, Hatenkou Yugi) and watching them alongside my 

The day seems really boring if I'm not watching 10+ episodes per day ><


----------



## stardust (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh wow, Kira. I don't even get ten episodes of any series in a _week_ nowadays. 

Also, I'm pleasantly surprised seeing somebody else who's watching Denpa teki na Kanojo. I came across it by chance about a month ago when I was looking for some horror/mystery series, and that fitted the bill. I never really get startled when watching anime that are supposed to be creepy, but the second OVA of Denpa really threw me off. I was kind of expecting that the mother was dead all along going by an earlier scene in the kitchen, but I was pretty unprepared all the same when they showed the mother. I honestly cringed when Ayase threw open the door, and all the flies flew out. The image stayed in my mind for a little while after, and I couldn't shake it off.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Same here. I'm kind of putting everything new this season on the back-burner, the one exception being DRRR!. And I know that if I don't get back to a certain series or two now, I don't think that I ever will, and will move them to the 'dropped' pile. Seems to be happening a lot these days.


I usually just leave all the titles stagnant via my "currently watching list". I know at some point or another I'll get around to finishing them up, I really don't like dropping titles; I strive to always complete what I started.





Kira Yamato said:


> The day seems really boring if I'm not watching 10+ episodes per day ><


My days boring as hell, to pass the time; I usually read seven to ten volumes of manga daily >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Oh wow, Kira. I don't even get ten episodes of any series in a _week_ nowadays.


Yeah, I can usually get between 10-15 episodes per day of an assortment of anime, so when I'm all caught up with the series I'm currently watching I tend to supplement them with completed series I have yet to watch. 

It's probably why I rarely have time to re-watch series xDD



> Also, I'm pleasantly surprised seeing somebody else who's watching Denpa teki na Kanojo. I came across it by chance about a month ago when I was looking for some horror/mystery series, and that fitted the bill. I never really get startled when watching anime that are supposed to be creepy, but the second OVA of Denpa really threw me off. I was kind of expecting that the mother was dead all along going by an earlier scene in the kitchen, but I was pretty unprepared all the same when they showed the mother. I honestly cringed when Ayase threw open the door, and all the flies flew out. The image stayed in my mind for a little while after, and I couldn't shake it off.



I still get a bit queasy when I recall the second OVA. I'm usually not one to watch OVA or Movie series, but I'm glad I decided to give this series a chance.


----------



## stardust (Feb 17, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I usually just leave all the titles stagnant via my "currently watching list". I know at some point or another I'll get around to finishing them up, I really don't like dropping titles; I strive to always complete what I started.My days boring as hell, to pass the time; I usually read seven to ten volumes of manga daily >_>



I do that quite a lot too, heh. Eventually I have to tell myself, 'look, you're not going to watch it, just drop it or put it on hold'. Nah, I wouldn't hesitate to drop a title if it didn't hold my interest, or was just downright terrible. According to my dropped list on MAL, I've dropped over 28 series. But in fairness, my dropped list is a mixed bag. There's utter bilge like Onegai Teacher, or Rosario + Vampire (no, I'm not sure why I wanted to watch them either), and then there are series which are generally well received, like Kaiba and Hidamari Sketch. I suppose it all just comes down to taste in the end.



Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, I can usually get between 10-15 episodes per day of an assortment of anime, so when I'm all caught up with the series I'm currently watching I tend to supplement them with completed series I have yet to watch.



Wow. That's admirable, in a way. The only time I ever watched that many episodes a day was when I was first starting out with anime, watching series like Naruto and Bleach. They were weirdly addictive, looking back. But I guess if I'm watching a particularly enthralling series I could knock that amount back easily, but it seldom happens. My most recent example of that was probably Gankutsuou, which I marathoned in two days, I think.



Kira Yamato said:


> I still get a bit queasy when I recall the second OVA. I'm usually not one to watch OVA or Movie series, but I'm glad I decided to give this series a chance.



Urgh, it really _was _horrible, wasn't it? That was pretty effective, though. Makes the series stay in your head. Too bad we'll probably have to wait until the end of this year for the third OVA.

Speaking of OVAs, I saw that you recommended Eve no Jikan in the Blender anime thread~ is that actually good? I heard that it was an underrated gem with great production values, and something about a gay robot at the end? 



Tekken said:


> Wow, those titles are old. Haven't seen them in years.



I actually watched both Sailor Moon and Sailor Moon R during the Summer of 2008. I left Sailor Moon S at episode eight, and put it onto my Backlog of Doom. Of course, I've every intention of getting back to the series but just, not right now. I was kind of giddy first starting them, because of the sheer nostalgia involved. I suppose anyone would be. A bit too monster-of-the-week for my taste, but once those episodes stopped, there really was a thoroughly engaging story. Which is odd, because I've heard rumours that the anime deviated from the manga considerably.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 17, 2010)

Monster of the week is pretty much how I remember Sailor moon being like.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Wow. That's admirable, in a way. The only time I ever watched that many episodes a day was when I was first starting out with anime, watching series like Naruto and Bleach. They were weirdly addictive, looking back. But I guess if I'm watching a particularly enthralling series I could knock that amount back easily, but it seldom happens. My most recent example of that was probably Gankutsuou, which I marathoned in two days, I think.



Some series are easier to marathon through than others. *Hungry Heart* is difficult since I make it a point to watch at least 5 episodes each day. The animation is subpar, the voice work is atrocious and the music is irritating. But I decided to give this series a chance because I'm opening up my sports genre preferences and decided to give soccer a try. So, far, it's been Football (EY21), Tennis (PoT, Baby Steps, Badmintion Girl), and Baseball (Major, Big Windup, Cross Game, Taishou Yakyuu Musume), Cycling (Overdrive) and Basketball (Crossover).

On the other hand I'm limiting myself to only 2 *Skip Beat* episodes per day. I love this series and wonder why I hadn't started it earlier. However, I'm planning to finish this at the same time as Hungry Heart which means for every 5 episodes of HH (52 epi), I watch 2 episodes of Skip Beat (25 epi).

And add to that I'm watching *Hatenkou Yugi*, at a stunning 1 episode per day, since there's only 10 episodes total and again, I want to finish it at the same time as Hungry Heart. xD

1 sports anime, and 2 shoujo series (albeit different shoujo genres)

Now that's a total of 8 episodes so far. The remaining episodes come from anime that come out regularly (i.e. Bleach, Naruto, Hitman Reborn, Winter 2010 anime and/or remainder of Fall 2009 anime like Kimi ni Todoke)



> Urgh, it really _was _horrible, wasn't it? That was pretty effective, though. Makes the series stay in your head. Too bad we'll probably have to wait until the end of this year for the third OVA.



Yeah, one of the reasons why I usually avoid OVA only series is the fact that I have to wait what feels like ages to get to the next episode. And the first two episodes provided their fair share of mysteries. I'll admit that I was initially caught off guard both episodes as to who were behind the serial incidents. Well, I guess I was more surprised at the rationales and reasoning for those actions.  But that's what makes this series so interesting. It's sad that there's only 3 OVAs scheduled for this series. I sure wish the Light novels had more material out. 



> Speaking of OVAs, I saw that you recommended Eve no Jikan in the Blender anime thread~ is that actually good? I heard that it was an underrated gem with great production values, and something about a gay robot at the end?



LOL...gay robot xDD

No, there's no gay robot, if it's what I think that comments referring to then I'd liken it more to a father/son or dear confidant than anything remotely sexual.

Getting back to the main topic at hand, the series does have great production value, interesting characters and dare I say it, thought provoking. It really gets you thinking about what we define as what individual consciousness.

It's only 6 episodes, but it's a real gem that I wish more people given a chance.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 18, 2010)

I just started watching Slam Dunk. Can anybody tell me if the manga and the anime finished at the same place? Or was there still material the anime didn't cover?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I just started watching Slam Dunk. Can anybody tell me if the manga and the anime finished at the same place? Or was there still material the anime didn't cover?



It does follow the manga but apparently finishes before the National Tournament game storyline started.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 18, 2010)

Hm, that sucks. I hate having to switch anime to manga like that. Oh well...

Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 19, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Wow, those titles are old. Haven't seen them in years.


Well those titles are definitely dated, but I firmly believe its important to at least attempt to watch titles composed before the new millennium. I'm not saying I'm well versed in the more dated of animated media, though I will say that their have been some masterful works of art dating before 00'.





DragonTiger said:


> Hm, that sucks. I hate having to switch anime to manga like that. Oh well...


Slam Dunk was brilliant; the manga in its entirety was a nice, clean, easy read. 

Manga > than anime 


RetroElectro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I do that quite a lot too, heh. Eventually I have to tell myself, 'look, you're not going to watch it, just drop it or put it on hold'. Nah, I wouldn't hesitate to drop a title if it didn't hold my interest, or was just downright terrible. According to my dropped list on MAL, I've dropped over 28 series. But in fairness, my dropped list is a mixed bag. There's utter bilge like Onegai Teacher, or Rosario + Vampire (no, I'm not sure why I wanted to watch them either), and then there are series which are generally well received, like Kaiba and Hidamari Sketch. I suppose it all just comes down to taste in the end.


Sometimes I tell myself "just drop this incoherent tripe already", but then if I did drop a title; a part of me would feel like I left something half done, like I'm a quitter in some way, bah! I don't know.

The only titles Ive ever dropped were _Naruto Shippuuden_ and _Bleach_


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 19, 2010)

Like I said before, I'm watching alot of older and licensed titles. I'm honestly jaded of anime as a whole. So, I'm trying to back to how I remember it at it's best imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2010)

I sure wish I can tired of anime, but I always end up piling on more and more titles. I still find it odd that I've only dropped 11 out of 800 titles.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 19, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Like I said before, I'm watching alot of older and licensed titles. I'm honestly jaded of anime as a whole. So, I'm trying to back to how I remember it at it's best imo.


You have a "favorites" list, like your top 5 - 10 fav anime?





Kira Yamato said:


> I sure wish I can tired of anime, but I always end up piling on more and more titles. I still find it odd that I've only dropped 11 out of 800 titles.


CJ, your a faithful anime watcher, being able to stick it out with almost any title. What made you drop the ones you did?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> You have a "favorites" list, like your top 5 - 10 fav anime?CJ, your a faithful anime watcher, being able to stick it out with almost any title. What made you drop the ones you did?



They were either:

A. Awful (9 of those titles fall in that category)
B. Not my cup of tea (the remaining 2)


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> You have a "favorites" list, like your top 5 - 10 fav anime?



To be honest, I don't really have one. My methodology of judging anime always causes me to place all anime I watch at a comparable level. That is until one of them drops in quality and causes me to drop the series. Not to mention that quality is always fluctuating, it's not as rigid as people make it out to be. I just generally like anime.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 20, 2010)

But I'm sure there are a few titles your a strong fan of no?

_Baccano!_ is such a title for me, loved it beyond compare.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> But I'm sure there are a few titles your a strong fan of no?
> 
> _Baccano!_ is such a title for me, loved it beyond compare.



I have just started that, funimation licensed good titles.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 20, 2010)

Agreed, Baccano! was a great pickup for Funi; they also did a surprisingly good job with the dub.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Funi is really good these days, good pick ups and the dubs have gotten much better.

As for titles I feel strongly about, it depends on the genre. But, I tend to be completely absorbed by whatever I'm watching at the moment. Promptly forgetting everything else.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 20, 2010)

Tekken said:


> As for titles I feel strongly about, it depends on the genre. But, I tend to be completely absorbed by whatever I'm watching at the moment. Promptly forgetting everything else.


Excellent, I adore that feeling one gets when they genuinely become completely absorbed via intriguing material their indulging at current. It's definitely been a while since I last felt so genuinely drawn to an adaptive anime series, hopefully we see some great titles in the future.

On a side note, anyone know what the hell _Nintama_ is? I fanart for it all over the place.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 22, 2010)

_Nintama_, the anime no one's heard of


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 23, 2010)

Kira, whats the deal with So-Ra-No-Wo-To? I don't want to get into it if its just a K-On clone >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Kira, whats the deal with So-Ra-No-Wo-To? I don't want to get into it if its just a K-On clone >_>



It has more substance then K-On, but the moe factor is still ever present.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I usually just leave all the titles stagnant via my "currently watching list". I know at some point or another I'll get around to finishing them up, I really don't like dropping titles; I strive to always complete what I started.My days boring as hell, to pass the time; I usually read seven to ten volumes of manga daily >_>


WOW. It would take me a day to read 7-10 volumes of manga 

Watching Major. Great baseball manga. Not as good as OoFuri though. You can really tell it's a shonen baseball anime. Loveable characters. Wasn't expecting the main to be this cocky haha. I like it. Been a while since I've seen a cocky protogonist.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> WOW. It would take me a day to read 7-10 volumes of manga
> 
> Watching Major. Great baseball manga. *Not as good as OoFuri though.* You can really tell it's a shonen baseball anime. Loveable characters. Wasn't expecting the main to be this cocky haha. I like it. Been a while since I've seen a cocky protogonist.





Goro's awesomeness personified v_v

How far along are you into the series (what season)? 

And I loved Big Windup. The main character is quite a cry baby, but the team dynamic and attention they give to all of the characters is quite impressive. Didn't expect them to spend half of the first season on just one game, but it was pulled off well.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Still busy with first season. At episode 17. Goro's first official match against the Black Triangle. Good stuff.

I don't know. I liked OoFuri more, cause it took itself more seriously and it's obviously aimed at a older demographic then Major. 

Anyway, if Goro's already this good as a kid, I can't wait to see him as an adolescent. Anyway, I'm out. Peace.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> It has more substance then K-On, but the moe factor is still ever present.


Well I'm definitely not against my weekly Moe dose, having thoroughly enjoyed K-On! I just didn't want to get into a series aimed at being a mere imitation, though even if it was; I'd more than likely still watch it at some point or another.





Haohmaru said:


> WOW. It would take me a day to read 7-10 volumes of manga


The time it takes me varies a bit, but I wouldn't say it takes me an entire day.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got done with Slam Dunk. It was pretty awesome, but the 10 episode long games really take their toll >_> 

And Major is awesome. That's how you do a long running series. That's my next task. Rewatching. All of it.

I'll get to Big Windup after the second season airs.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm at episode 6 season 2 of Major.I freaking love the OP. Awesome! Awesome series, though I still feel like it's a lot more shonen then OoFuri and childish at time with all the moral they put in a lot of the episodes. Also what Goro is trying to do right now (becoming a lefty) is pretty much impossible. Toshi has become awesome as well. I was really surprised at his parents abondining him. A real WTF moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm at episode 6 season 2 of Major.I freaking love the OP. Awesome! Awesome series, though I still feel like it's a lot more shonen then OoFuri and childish at time with all the moral they put in a lot of the episodes..



I have saved all 5 seasons worth of OPs and I'd rank them:

Season 3 OP
Season 5 OP
Season 2 OP
Season 1 OP
Season 4 OP



> Also what Goro is trying to do right now (becoming a lefty) is pretty much impossible



It's pretty much one of his greatest defining moments. To come from that kind of adversity is praiseworthy. And even though I loved Season 2, season 3 is still my favorite to this very day and what made Goro so awesome in my books. Season 2 is what set up everything in season 3 to be so great  

I'm guessing since you're on episode 6, you haven't gotten to the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaido High School selection arc


 which occurs later on that season. 



> Toshi has become awesome as well. I was really surprised at his parents abondining him. A real WTF moment.



Yeah, I completely didn't see that coming. The series does a great job with the human aspects


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm guessing since you're on episode 6, you haven't gotten to the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched episode 6 and it's the start of that arc. I can already see a change in Toshi's personality. What a messed up thing to do of that scout. Damn him to hell 





			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, I completely didn't see that coming. The series does a great job with the human aspects


It does, though it's a bit to dramatic. But hey it's an anime, so who's complaining.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Just watched episode 6 and it's the start of that arc. I can already see a change in Toshi's personality. What a messed up thing to do of that scout. Damn him to hell



The scout was a bit crafty but I don't blame him since it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



leads both Goro and Toshi to becoming stronger baseball players by earning their way onto the Kaido. Heck, they should be thanking him for not giving them the scholarships.






> It does, though it's a bit to dramatic. But hey it's an anime, so who's complaining.



I like the fact that they don't shy away from that aspect. I'm also glad that they 
*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't bury it and it resurfaces later on with his sister reappearing in his life with serious repercussions.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm up to episode 13. I feel sorry for Komori. He was ditched after being a battery with Honda for so long  Honda x Toshi combi was inevitable, but still. I feel bad for him. Lol at academic test. How is Honda going to pass that? Best chance of him passing is copying from Toshi  Looking forward to seeing more of Honda x Toshi combi in Kaidou. Also Honda vs Mayumura is going to be awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm up to episode 13. I feel sorry for Komori. He was ditched after being a battery with Honda for so long  Honda x Toshi combi was inevitable, but still. I feel bad for him.  *Looking forward to seeing more of Honda x Toshi combi in Kaidou. Also Honda vs Mayumura is going to be awesome. Can't wait.*



Mayumura's a beast and the competition versus Honda will be epic. As for the battery duo...
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope you enjoy it for short amount of time it lasts.






> Lol at academic test. *How is Honda going to pass that? Best change of him passing is copying from Toshi *


*
Very interesting how that part was addressed later on*


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 4, 2010)

PLAAAAAAAAY THE GAAAAAAAME

Seriously, that's one of my favorite OP's ever. The song is just so damn catchy.

EDIT: Whoops. You guys are talking about season 2...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

^Season 3's OP is and always will be my favorite


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

Sad to hear about the battery combi  Continues watching.

Hahah where are Inui (coach on Dream Island) pupils? Is he a demon or something. It really looks weird.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 8, 2010)

Finished season 2. Final game was good. Honda really came a long way in those 6 month. It's going to be awesome seeing him face, Mayumura and Toshi. But I don't see him doing that all on his own. Judging from what I saw from the third OP. It looks like Honda's going back to Mifune.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Finished season 2. Final game was good. Honda really came a long way in those 6 month. It's going to be awesome seeing him face, Mayumura and Toshi. But I don't see him doing that all on his own. Judging from what I saw from the third OP. *It looks like Honda's going back to Mifune.*






*Spoiler*: __ 




Wrong answer

Honda likes taking the hard road. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Try going to a school that was previously all girls and only has 8 guys total in the school. Now try to make an actual baseball team with those 8 guys who don't want to even play baseball. And try making that rag tag team into a contender worthy of facing Kaido


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahhahah Goro you're really pushing it now. 

Also OP2>OP3>OP1.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2010)

^It's the sole reason why Season 3 will always be the best. Well, at least in regards in having the most exciting game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Since fininshing Hungry Heart: Wild Striker, I was looking for another Soccer series to get into. I came across  Does anyone know if I should give this one a shot?


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 27, 2010)

New (!) trailer for Takeshi Koike's Redline:

[YOUTUBE]guNey12itLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 30, 2010)

^Simply amazing right? That's going to be one hell of a movie. Takashi Koike ROCKS!

Anyway, I started the 4th season of Major and I'm really liking it so far. Season 4 is great. Finally Goro is having some trouble. He's not winning everything anymore and he's outclassed by other players. The only one who could outclass him in Japan was Mayumura. Gibson's son's remarks about Goro's father were unforgivable. I would've totally snapped. Guess something bad happened in those 2 years Gibson Jr. stayed in Japan. Continuing with episode 10 now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2010)

Gibson Jr. did suffer quite a bit of trauma so it's not surprising he'd take out his anger at Goro. Season 4 was pretty entertaining, since he's in a new environment taking on the Minor Leagues but I still hold Season 3 as my all time favorite, with Season 5 being a close second for a couple of reasons pek


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2010)

Least active convo thread on the board ha


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2010)

> In a recent interview, Miyazaki compared the iPad gestures to masturbation, and called the device "disgusting."



 I love Miyazaki.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd compare it more to coke.  You use it once and it loses it's appeal and you look like a loser for the rest of your life.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of Miyazaki, was I the only one really disappointed/bored with Ponyo? I know it was aimed at a very young audience, but I still didn't get anything from the movie. I felt none of the "magic" that's usually abundant in his works.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

I still haven't seen Ponyo



I don't know what's sadder, this news or the fact that Speed Racer doesn't have a thread


----------



## stardust (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, let's make this convo more active then. 

It always makes me more upset seeing articles like that when they've pictures of the deceased. Usually the pictures have them looking happy with smiles on their faces. The death of the mangaka who wrote Alive passed away earlier on this year, and that got me down. Not because I was reading the manga or anything (in fact, I only read the first three chapters this week), but because he was struggling with cancer while he was trying to finish that series. ANN said that he was eager to start a new series, and I think that line just cinched it. I looked at his MAL photo, and he also looked happy there. Really tragic.

The ANN news article about the Speed Racer guy does have a lighthearted note to it, though. With how he "finally got the attention and respect he deserved from the general public and mainstream press", so that's definitley a good thing. At least he had the attention while he was alive, eh? Even though it was a bit too late, but still. It was better to get praised at the end of his life than not get praised at all.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2010)

MORE TALKING IN THIS CONVO


----------



## stardust (Aug 6, 2010)

WELL WHY DON'T YOU, I DON'T KNOW, START TALKING OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2010)

We should talk about... Index.


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 11, 2010)

I wonder if animax will ever be more widespread as a TV channel. Honestly it'd be nice if you didn't need to be in certain areas to get it. There are a lot of series on there I'd love to watch.


----------



## squilliam (Sep 12, 2010)

we have a convo thread in here?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

Just want to say congrats to Suzuku.  And to see if anyone else figures out what I'm talking about before he explains it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2010)

I have absolutely no clue


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Just want to say congrats to Suzuku.  And to see if anyone else figures out what I'm talking about before he explains it.



Did he pierce the heavens with his drill?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

Close.  

Hint, he now has a lot more bearing on what people watch.


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations, bro. I'd be absolutely bricking it if I were you.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

So Retro has found out as well.  

Still Suzuku, I'm wondering how the heck you got this?


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm guessing, through a sparkling scene with roses everywhere, him and Divine started randomly talking, and then he got offered it?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

The Kamina pic implies he just came in there and usurped the place, but some shonen-ai would make the story a bit juicier


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 27, 2010)

I come back to my comp and my hard drive's in utter shambles. Will have to organize some files before I can watch some more anime/manga. I can't believe my TB only has 70gb left on it, it sure fills up fast when your just dumping crap in there.

BTW RetroElectro, how have you been finding Kingdom Hearts BBS, Liking it so far?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoa when did zomganime change it's format?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 16, 2010)

I heard that some kind of anti-anime law was approved in Japan. But since there is no thread about it here, I suppose that maybe that's not actually relevant.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2010)

It's being discussed in many sections actually.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

So apparently Chuck Huber had a major heart attack.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 31, 2011)

Dunno if this is the place to post it but I dont wanna start a new thread for one question. Anyone know what anime this is from?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 31, 2011)

^Strawberry Panic.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Lupin (Apr 15, 2011)

This convo is so dead


----------



## stardust (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to keep posting in here until it gets active.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooters, hooters yum yum yum

Hooters Hooters, on a girl that's dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2011)

I heard that Showtime is looking at making a live action version of Noir.  I think it's an intriguing idea.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2011)

lol I just now realized Toshiki Inoue was the writer of the Iron Man anime.  No wonder I hated it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2011)

do we have a thread for the summer season anime?

since most of my spring anime are done i was hoping there be a thread for the summer stuff


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2011)

Let's talk about fall.


----------



## Memos (Sep 28, 2011)

Fall is great.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, it looks great. Lots of big shows so I'm hoping the season doesn't disappoint. Last time I had any big expectations was in Spring this year, and stuff like [C] ended up disappointing me.


----------



## stardust (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree. [C] was just... I don't even know, man.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 8, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> I agree. [C] was just... I don't even know, man.



I put it in the category of interesting idea but poor execution and being a victim of a episode count. Sad since I had high hopes for it at first and liked the concept.


----------



## Tion (Oct 19, 2011)

Has 20th Century Boy been adapted into an anime? I know it's got a live-action series.It just seems like such a miss out if it hasn't been.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 19, 2011)

It hasn't, unfortunately.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2012)

What would you guys think of a Scarface anime?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> What would you guys think of a Scarface anime?



Please, no...


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2012)

Two Anime of the Month?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 8, 2012)

It's nothing really new. We've had up to 3 winners at once for this kind of thing before.

And in an attempt to make this thread less dead, how have you guys been enjoying Summer 2012's anime?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2012)

Random Member said:


> It's nothing really new. We've had up to 3 winners at once for this kind of thing before.
> 
> And in an attempt to make this thread less dead, how have you guys been enjoying Summer 2012's anime?



It's been pretty glop-- err, I mean pretty good.

I went from watching none for the last few seasons to about 6 this season.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 10, 2012)

Random Member said:


> And in an attempt to make this thread less dead, how have you guys been enjoying Summer 2012's anime?


Hehe, summers done past; however I find that its becoming more and more difficult to get back into anime. Ive been making an honest attempt, though with work and a wife; its definitely not easy =/.

Ill definitely watch whatever I have left on the _Gintama_ series. _LOTGH_ is something Ive put off for far too long, so Ill have too knock that one out before I go back on hiatus with life stuff going on. Ill say there's more than 50 titles lingering on my watch list. I should get around too cleaning that up soon.

_Ano Hi Mita Hana....._ was probably the last series I watched, "which was absolutely wonderful btw". That was a while ago though =P


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Member said:


> It's nothing really new. We've had up to 3 winners at once for this kind of thing before.
> 
> And in an attempt to make this thread less dead, how have you guys been enjoying Summer 2012's anime?



I was watching more than 20 shows during the summer 

*Dog Days 2* and *Horizon 2* were just as good as their first seasons, I would even say that Horizon 2 was the best anime in the entire summer, followed by *Kokoro Connect*.

*Kuroko no Basket* was also great, best sport anime I have seen in a long time, and *Oda Nobuna* gave a fairly serious historical background to the average harem-comedy theme. I liked *Binbougami* to, it was a very good comedy series but they should have cut back on the drama.

Campione, Ebiten, Hagure Yuusha, Joshiraku, KoiChoco, NakaImo, Arcana Famiglia, Tari Tari, YuruYuri2, all of them were mediocre. I didn't mind watching these while they lasted but non of them were memorable. 


As for the disappointments,
Dakara Boku H is probably the most generic and unimaginative ecchi-harem in years. It was a chore to watch each episode.
Muv-Luv is also pretty bad. The art and animation is lousy, the bad directing and the dragged out script make this otherwise interesting setting very boring.
And then there's *SAO, the biggest disappointment of the year*. It had a highly interesting premise but it could have used a coherent story as well. The plot is all over the place, thus the character development doesn't make much sense. There are only two important characters, yet both of them are basic stereotypes, while all the others have no real roles at all. The series has so many flaws I don't even want to count them - most of them due to the amateur director and the bad script. 
Well, at least it's not as boring as Muv-Luv


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 13, 2012)

After going through some newly added movie titles via MAL, I noticed some things that have thus peaked my interest. _Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki_, _Karigurashi no Arrietty_, _Hotarubi no Mori e_, and _Colorful_ all look quite wonderful. I'll probably take some time out next week to watch a few, while enjoying a nice tobacco pipe in hand.

On a side note, Ive recently been craving some good ol' _Dragon Ball_. I made that watch years ago, though I still have such fond memories of the series itself. Might try to watch the entire series from start too finish, though the entire experience would more than likely; be rather time consuming. Though it would probably be quite rewarding and I might find a greater appreciation of the series as a whole.

No opinion on the _Kai_ series, seeing as how Ive yet to watch the reboot. If someone could shed some insight on that, it would be greatly appreciated. Id like to know if its even worth watching, I watched the original series; so I'm somewhat on the fence at this time.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 21, 2012)

Fall is fucking amazing. Best new series being JJBA & Little Busters!

Best returning would be Kintama(being the best this whole season), & Jormangund: Perfect Order, & Bakuman 3 coming in close. 

Hex is such a bad ass.

Watching Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom right now. Don't see what is so great about it, but it is decent. I also regret not starting Mawaru Penguindrum earlier. Good shit.

Stilllllllllll waiting for Ichizon.


----------



## Vasco (Oct 22, 2012)

can anyone recommend me some animes like Texhnolyze?
it doesn't have to be scifi, i'm searching for dark and psychological stuff mostly
i watched death note, monster, ergo proxy and paranoia agent in a row and i'm hungry for more


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Itamashi said:


> i'm searching for dark and psychological stuff mostly



You definitely have to watch the Kara no Kyoukai movies then 

Also
Mirai Nikki (TV)
Mnemosyne
Denpa teki na Kanojo
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Another


----------



## Harlita (Oct 27, 2012)

Doing a quick check through here as well, does anyone know if the Kenshin live action has been released with subtitles yet? I'm checking in several different sections to see if it's already posted somewhere. I was pretty certain it should be by now, as it came out in August.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 1, 2012)

Anybody have any particular "rituals" you adhere to when watching your favorite or anticipated anime? For example, do you always watch it while eating a certain food, or at a certain time?

Myself, i prefer to have a mug of cold chai tea with me, and preferably late at night, when i feel most comfortable.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 1, 2012)

^ Uhh, does watching them in a specific order count?

Like on Saturdays I organize my anime:

1. Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
2. Sword Art Online
3. JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
4. Shinsekai yori
5. Hunter x Hunter
6. Little Busters!
7. Bakuman 3 

Of course it differs night to night based on airing anime & other series I watch. It is best to watch the least best first(not saying it is crappy), then to watch the headliner, this case being Bakuman 3.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody have any particular "rituals" you adhere to when watching your favorite or anticipated anime? For example, do you always watch it while eating a certain food, or at a certain time?
> .



I shut my door 
and before that tell everyone that don't bother me unless their's a life threatening emergency


----------



## Vasco (Nov 1, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody have any particular "rituals" you adhere to when watching your favorite or anticipated anime? For example, do you always watch it while eating a certain food, or at a certain time?
> 
> Myself, i prefer to have a mug of cold chai tea with me, and preferably late at night, when i feel most comfortable.



turn off the lights to maximize my concentration on the screen 
and when doing marathons i prefer to start 12pm and go to 1am - my concentration fails at that time and watching good anime without focusing on all the back-stories properly is like i'm insulting it


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 27, 2012)

Dead convo thread is dead 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z30Y572EmCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Nov 27, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Dead convo thread is dead
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z30Y572EmCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



OMFG YES     


Repped


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

So.. Anything interesting Spring 2013? I skimmed a few of the threads on the first page but nothing really caught my eye..


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing yet.
Try Maoyuu Maou Yuusha, if you had liked Spice & Wolf


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

That reminds me, I still need to watch Spice and Wolf. And Wolf's Rain...

Although I did see the PV for that and it looked promising. Based off a LN right? Most anime recently has been.


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, it's originally a LN but also has several manga adaptations. The character designs are closer to the LN though, so they are adapting that version.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> So.. Anything interesting Spring 2013? I skimmed a few of the threads on the first page but nothing really caught my eye..



Well everyone is pumped for Shingeki no Kyojin. The PV just blew everyone away. There is also Sunrise's new mech anime, Valvrave the Liberator.


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, Spring season. I mistook it for the current one 

Spring looks much more promising than the Winter chart. 
I'm not too hyped about the Attack on Titan, but the animation looks very good indeed. Then we'll have a batshit crazy, psychopathic and suicidal anime *Aku no Hana*, second seasons for *OreImo, Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san, Hyakka Ryouran*, some romantic harem comedies like *Hentai Ouji* and *Photo Kano*, supernatural action *Date A Live* and *Devil Survivor 2*, space adventure *Suisei no Gargantia* and even a fantasy shoujo *Arata Kangatari*


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2013)

i need recommendation for the new spring/current animes 

haven't bothered with watching them yet xD

i need a gem like girls und panzer from last season


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 12, 2013)

Watch Vivid Red Operation


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone please find me an anime where the main male lead is a scumbag who can clearly read the intentions of all the female characters that have a crush on him, and uses and abuses them at will by taking advantage of their feelings. 

BECAUSE I AM SO SICK OF THIS BETA MALE BULLSHIT.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2013)

Highschool DxD? The first season is meh, but the second one should be better.

Also, mods forgot to unlock the Chuu2 thread.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure Issei a scumbag. Only thing that comes to mind right now is School Days and Hagure Yuusha no Estetica. And the Chuu2 thread should be open now. Sorry about that.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 8, 2013)

I would SO watch this, if it was made into a show


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 8, 2013)

just watch rahxephon, most boring and bland NGE clone I've ever watched thus far.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Someone please find me an anime where the main male lead is a scumbag who can clearly read the intentions of all the female characters that have a crush on him, and uses and abuses them at will by taking advantage of their feelings.
> 
> BECAUSE I AM SO SICK OF THIS BETA MALE BULLSHIT.



School Days.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 7, 2013)

Just leaving this newest nina comic right here..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to give Honey x Clover yet another try. I tried twice before and ended up dropping it before episode 9 of the first season. But that was 6-7 years ago and I think my tastes have changed since then.

I've gotten into and enjoyed a ton of Josei series since then like:

Usagi Drops
Nana
Paradise Kiss
Chihayafuru
Nodame Cantibile
Sakamichi no Apollon
Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
Eden of the East


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 30, 2013)

So what series do you guys/gals keep watching over and over again?

Even though you know what goes on, and could probably quote the main points (if not the entire series) by heart?

For me, its Tenchi muyo (both the "ryoki" and "universe" storylines) and FMA brotherhood.


----------



## Melodie (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft screwed up big time. (If anyone here read about Xbox 1)


----------



## ibrahim2712 (Jul 1, 2013)

*General anime discussion*

This is a general discussion forum all anime all topics


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2013)

Gen Urobuchi's Sanity
???? - 2013


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2013)

So what's wrong with MAL as of late?  I'm losing track of things.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2013)

hey Mider T, have a look at one of the main characters in Urobuchi's new show


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm back, feels so good too be back here after so long. Alot of personal life stuff going around but it's all good. Kira, it's good to see you on the forum still =P

Anyway, I haven't watched much anime in about two years. Or at the very least, I haven't completed a series in it's entirety for quite some time now. I dabble in manga every once in a blue moon; but even that's come to a stand still. I'm wholeheartedly looking to get back into some material and hoping to enjoy it thoroughly. I might need some recommendations and some thoughts on various titles since I've been away. I'll browse around until I see something that sparks my interest.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2013)

Why this dumb restructure?


----------



## Oahgneg (Nov 28, 2013)

A friend was talking to me about Gundam Build Fighters; is it a good anime with a well-written story? Bearing in mind I find series like Dragon Ball & One Piece uninterestingly shallow & only for immature young boys' minds


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 17, 2013)

Mider, what's up 

Just finished _Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica_ and was blown away. Definitely wasn't expecting what I got out of the series; especially because of the common plot tropes used in magical girl anime.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Ralphy.  Don't stop, go on to watch the movies for even more excitement.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 17, 2013)

Yea, I finished the movies last night; right after I spent the day going through the original series. I'm waiting for a BDRIP of the third film so I can go ahead and watch it. I hear there's cam rips floating around but I don't want to sully the experience. I hope they don't shit all over the original series ending though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like bringing Madoka back, It would make her sacrifice for nothing



I'm going to start watching _Steins;gate_ now, I want to see what all the fuss is about. I hope its a good one.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Muk (May 10, 2014)

need anime recommendation for this spring?  sidonia alone isn't gonna do it


----------



## OodboO (Aug 5, 2014)

Advertising Mister "Naruto" Preliminaries held in _House of Uzumaki_ at the moment in every convo thread on Naruto Forums...

click -> 

And welcome. ​


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2014)

I have so many shows I have yet to finish in my Crunchy queue and Fall season just started and there's already so many new shows


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Dec 28, 2014)

Would I be able to post episode reviews in the review forum?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2015)

What happened to the index thread?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 9, 2016)

thought I'd post it here and in KCC whatchalong 

Just in case you guys are interested gonna inform you on this.



Saru and me decided to watch famous, magnificient and amazing anime movie *Tekkon Kinkreet* this week. Saru is watching it for the first time, I am re-watching it.
We feel it's the more the merrier case so everyone interested can join!
We are giving it a try* tomorrow, on 1 pm (13:00) by London time.*
Nobody's  hosting it or anything, no Skype convos - just watch it the way you  like it. The point is the further discussion.   looks pathetical and we gotta revive it.

So, what I am suggesting.
Everyone who cares can watch it by Monday and join the discussion 

Also* info links on Tekkonkinkreet*:


*Screenshots:*

*Spoiler*: __ 











This anime is so worth seeing.

Minotaur take me home


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 16, 2016)

Well so yesterday "well technically also today since I went past 00 o clock." I got to watch Nadia:The Secret of blue water.
At the beggining it was fun alright, not the jhonny quest in the water that I was quiet expecting but alright.
But then the Garlock/Yamato elements began to slip in and I started to gross out, however not even in my wildest dreams I could have imagined how sick the ending was going to make me feel.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, Electra complexes with most of the girls everywhere. It was really gross and made me feel like this had been a colossal waste of my time.

Not only does the show have no relatable characters for me "all males are beta, cucks, cowards" unless the wanabe garlock Nemo. Which is so awesome and self inserted by the writters that all the woman get wet at his sight, also all the girls have the "that's how aa womans heart thinks" bullshit, because all of them where pairing fodder.
Not even the little girl was spared which was what made me go the most into revulsion, huaaaagck. I seriously do not recommend it to no one.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2016)

Havnt really gotten any new anime since itsuwari no kamen, and even on that one i mostly lost interest about 3/4 or so thru the series. Now and then give a slight thought to picking up hero acad', but even that is kind of "meh" on my sense of priority's right now. Dont think i've lost my interest in anime..just feeling "bleh" about it right now.

Maybe if news comes out of about a new season of something that i -really- want to see, i may get more excited about it again >.>

And hot-damn is this a slow moving discussion if it was started back in jun of -2009- ....


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2016)

If you only watch that few shows, you're probably missing out on some that you WOULD enjoy


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2016)

Probably.

Been quite a few shows that i ignored when they first came out, only to pick them up out of boredom or needing something new to watch a year or more down the line, just to find that i liked them. But past 1/2 year or so i've just been pretty "meh" on getting new anime to watch. Dunno if it's the other stuff in my life that's keeping me more occupied right now, or if i'm just getting bored of the same ol' same ol' in the industry in general.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2016)

Supposedly, this is just a soundtrack cover, 
But oh man, it's great seeing these guys drawn by KyoAni again. 


Soundtrack cover or not, hope for a season 3 by them is alive within my heart once more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Supposedly, this is just a soundtrack cover,
> But oh man, it's great seeing these guys drawn by KyoAni again.
> 
> 
> Soundtrack cover or not, hope for a season 3 by them is alive within my heart once more


So beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 18, 2016)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Supposedly, this is just a soundtrack cover,
> But oh man, it's great seeing these guys drawn by KyoAni again.
> 
> 
> Soundtrack cover or not, hope for a season 3 by them is alive within my heart once more


I'm in 2007 again... i really miss that show lol it was like seeing new anime fans pop up every day when Haruhi came out


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2016)

Had no idea Fate Zero was so hardcore.

What the hell was the first Fate/Stay Night. Nothing in comparusin


----------



## Felt (Jul 30, 2016)

> The official website of  has announced that the series will temporarily suspend its broadcast after the fourth episode. Issues related to the quality of the series was reasoned in the announcement. The series is scheduled to resume broadcast on September 1, 2016 and is expected to start over from the first episode. Due to the suspension, the BD and DVD release of the series will be delayed by a month.



For anyone who watches.


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2016)

posted in the wrong place


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 25, 2016)

Can we get some votes here.


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2017)

Watching Mirai Nikki again.

Feels like forever since I seen a boy meets girl anime. I was thinking Inuyasha but too long.


----------



## Marco (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome to Akihabara District's first ever Mafia game, based on One Punch Man. Depending on interest, we hope to make this a recurring event, eg: a Code Geass game when the next season airs, Attack on Titan game when the next season airs, etc.
​
----------------------------------------------------------​
*What is this?
*
Some of you may already be aware of what a mafia game is. For the rest of you, here's a brief "explanation".

Imagine you're stuck in a building with 9 other people. There are 3 traitors hidden among the 10 of you. You cannot leave the building until you find and kill these 3 traitors. And the traitors cannot leave the building until they kill the 7 of you. Every day, all 10 of you must vote to eliminate one of you in the hope that you get a traitor - this is called a lynch. And every night, while the innocent sleep, the traitors will kill someone of their choice - this is called, you guessed it, a kill. The first "team" to succeed in their objective wins and gets to leave the building.

----------------------------------------------------------​
*So you're going to lock us up in a building and force us to kill each other?
*
That sounds fun, but we generally just replace the building with a Game thread and deaths with removal from the game.

Game size can range from as low as 7-10 players to as high as 60-70 players and the duration can vary from 2-3 real-time days to as high as 3-4 real-time weeks. Around two weeks is considered the average duration of most games.

The hosts (in this case, Law and me) are the game-masters. It's their job to assign everyone their roles (town cop, town bodyguard, mafia godfather, mafia hitman, etc) via PM, and then run the game by processing actions (eg: you using a kill on Player_Y by PMing the host your intentions), lynches, moderating the game to make sure everything is above board, etc.

----------------------------------------------------------​
*Why do I want to play this?*

Detective angle. As an innocent townie, your job is basically to read everyone, find clues, gather evidence, etc in order to find the traitorous scum.
Mastermind angle. As a traitorous mafia, your job is basically to fool everyone, manipulate them, put grand (and also, simple) plans into action, etc in order to stay hidden and eliminate the innocent town.
"Roleplay". While not roleplay in the traditional sense, a themed mafia game will most probably see the townies and traitors playing characters from the theme. This game will be based on One Punch Man, and you can expect to see/play characters from OPM.
Power trip. When you translate themes like Dragonball, DC Comics, Fullmetal Alchemist, etc to a mafia game, you're bound to have monsters running around. It's always great fun to get high on your own in-game power.
Having a good time with friends. At the end of the day, it's a fun time and it's with friends.
If any of these sound good, you'll probably have a good time.

----------------------------------------------------------​
*Okay, I think I'm interested. Tell me more about this particular game.
*
Since this game is aimed at gauging interest, we're hoping for at least 10-12 players. But depending on interest, we'll be able to accommodate as many players as required. The theme, as mentioned above, is One Punch Man.

This game will be hosted by Law and me, the Mafia section moderators, sometime in March. The game will be fairly simple, to introduce people to the way the game is played.

The game will have 2 phases - day phase and night phase - which make up one cycle. So Day 1 and Night 1 make up Cycle 1, Day 2 and Night 2 make up Cycle 2, and so on. The number of cycles will depend on how the game proceeds, i.e. on the players' actions.

Each phase will be 24 hours long, except the first dayphase which will be 48 hours long to give players some time to "warm up".

Make sure to read the opening posts of the Game Thread when the game starts as it will contain more detailed information about the rules and mechanics.

----------------------------------------------------------​*
I'm in. How do we do this?
*
Just let us know of your intention to play by making a post in thread. Also, go through these rules and code of conduct before the game starts. Also, to show that you have indeed read through most of this post, please bold your name in one of your posts.


*Spoiler*: _Rules_ 



*1. One Game, One Account*

Naruto Forums has a site-wide restriction on duplicate accounts, so don't make them. Breaking this rule skips the host's level of authority, and may result in an immediate ban. It's simple, you are only allowed to use one account.


*2. Play To Win*

You are expected to play to your win condition(s). Intentionally undermining your team is not allowed. Joining a game with the sole intent to troll is not allowed. This doesn't mean you must always make the optimal choice, nor does it mean you are barred from doing things differently from the norm. However, deliberate and pre-meditated efforts to sabotage your win-condition, or those of the faction/group you are in are prohibited. If you sign up for a game, be prepared to play as any role, not just your preferred one.


*3. Do Not Try To Use Private Correspondence With The Host As An Advantage*

You may not screen-capture or directly quote or specifically refer to any private correspondence with the host. You may, however, paraphrase in a way that leaves room for reasonable doubt. (Rather than copy and pasting an entire investigative result directly from the host, you could say: "I investigated Law, he's the Belligerent Sleepwalker, and doesn't realize he makes a nightly kill.")

You may not ask other players questions with an intent to make them break these rules. ("What color was the word "Town" in your Role PM?" "How did the host specifically word your failed attempt?" Are not permitted.)

_Fake_ screenshots, correspondence, and quotes will be treated the same as _genuine_ ones.


*4. Do Not Exploit Loopholes*

You are expected to abide by the spirit of the rules, not _merely_ the letter. If you are misusing the rules in bad faith then action _will_ be taken. Consequently, if we believe a player broke the letter but not the spirit of the rules, we will likely be more lenient. Mistakes happen, but deliberately trying to find loopholes is premeditated.


*5. Do Not Discuss Ongoing Games Outside the Game*

As long as a game is ongoing, you may talk about that game only where the host gives you explicit permission.

Simply mentioning ongoing games without elaboration ("I'm playing in Game Q") is potentially dangerous. You can severely compromise a game's integrity by adding a new and unwanted source of information to the game. Discussing a topic brought up in the game, while not specifically referencing the game itself, can also reveal too much information about those involved in the conversation. Just wait until the game is over to talk about it.


*6. Do Not Make or Utilize Ciphers*

All information in a game thread needs to be accessible to all players. Secret codes requiring keys are thus banned. Videos of yourself commenting on the game are banned, as not all players can watch such videos. (Note that leaving gentle clues that anyone can piece together, is allowed. Links to videos and images made in good fun are allowed. We're a meme-addict community, after all.)


*7. Beware Flaking*

Signing up for a game is a commitment.

It is unfair to the host and the other players if not everyone signs up able to meet this commitment. You are expected to meet your host's definition of sufficient activity. If an emergency prevents you from being able to play the game, then you should contact the host and request to be replaced. There are many reasons why a player might sub out of a game, or fail to show up during it. Some are legit, and some are not. Real life always comes first, but if you aren't sure you'll be able to play, you should probably abstain from signing up.

You can always sign up as a replacement if you're unsure of your availability, in which case you will be asked to replace someone.

Hosts absolutely have the power to deny a player from signing up for a game if they have a history of flaking on games for any reason.


*8. Do Not Edit or Delete Posts*

You are not allowed to edit or delete your in-game posts, even if you believe it to be an innocent action (fixing a typo, for example). Post edits and deletions can be used to send unauthorized private messages and cheat. (Also avoid links to Google Drive, Dropbox or other dynamic content, given that documents uploaded here are "live" and can be edited at any time.)


*9. Do Not Post After You've Died Or When It's Night*

You're dead, _act like it_. Your momentary annoyance is not worth compromising the integrity of the game. Wait until it's over to cuss out whoever killed you, or to say "I told you so!"

Players are also not allowed to talk in the night. Once the lynch occurs, all players must not post in the Game Thread until the next day starts. Some roles allow you behind-the-scenes chatter, like mafia having a private thread to communicate, and these roles may continue talking at night in their *private thread*.

*10. In-Game Posts Have No Enforceability Elsewhere*

Bets made within a game are not enforceable outside a game (we are not going to make someone change their avatar just because they made a deal with you in the game and lost). A concession is not valid unless sent to a host privately. All posts made within a game are assumed to be part of the game. Note however, that this doesn't give players permission to break basic Forum Rules and the Code of Conduct. It may be 'part of the game', but if you break a site-wide rule, it's broken.


*11. Do Not Bash Other Communities*

It is completely unacceptable to bash other communities or other players based on how they usually play where they are from. You can disagree with a playstyle and you can even be upset with it, but you are under no circumstances allowed to insult a whole community or in any way make another person feel unwelcome because of cultural differences. If you want another person to adapt to a new environment, try a gentle and friendly approach.


*12. You Are Not The Enforcer Of Rules*

If you see someone break a rule in a game, your first choice of action is to PM the game's host about it, rather than confronting the individual in the thread. If that doesn't work for whatever reason, you should PM a Section Moderator (Law or Marco) rather than confront the offending player while the game is ongoing. Fun note: We are both hosting this game.

Do make sure to check the rules again once the game starts as there will be more game-specific rules.



*Spoiler*: _Code of Conduct_ 



In order to foster a healthy community, we must all agree that participation is both voluntary and a privilege, and that we must establish a standard of behavior which is friendly and respectful to all. Our goal is to create a community welcoming and fun to all people who want to be a part of it. All users and staff adhere to these, and if you do, you'll steer clear of any moderating in the future. Some selections in this list overlap with the rules, they're just that important!

You must also become familiar with the .



1) *Treating others as you would like to be treated is sometimes not enough. Do more.* Lowering your own standards does not grant you the right to mistreat others. Treat others as _they_ wish to be treated.

2) *Forum mafia is a game between friends*. Not all players wish to be competitive, and no one is required to be excellent at the game; that is an individual's right. Do not degrade your fellow guests and fellow players by calling them stupid or bad. In particular, we have a very low tolerance for flaming or personally insulting other players. _Attack the post, not the poster._ Failure to understand this basic principle will attract the most attention from staff.

3) *Remember that while you are playing for fun, others take the game seriously*. Please do not play in a manner which is deliberately harmful to your faction. When a host states they require 'X' posts of activity from you, they don't mean 'X' music videos, 'X' pictures of cats, or any other completely irrelevant 'shit-posting'. Have fun, but also play the game you signed up for.

4) *Show Visitors Why They Should Play Mafia on Naruto Forums.* Do not spam, troll, sabotage, or be passive-aggressive. Do not threaten or otherwise provoke people. Read the rules of games before signing up to them. Read the forum rules and adhere to moderator's instructions. Make our community welcoming. Be the reason people come back. Welcome new players in discussions. It's the job of staff to decide if a new account is a duplicate or not, you don't need to investigate for us.

5) *Play with a sportsmanlike attitude.* It is unsportsmanlike to mock another person's win/loss record, their performance within a game, or to attempt to circumvent the rules and cheat. Refer to the Mafia Section Game Rules and each individual game's rules for definitions of what constitutes cheating. Once a game is over, refrain from engaging in pointless debates about why what someone did during the game was "stupid". Don't be a sore loser, or a sore winner.

6) *If you are warned or spoken to in a PM by a Section Moderator, or temporarily removed from a thread*, it is not a punishment, and it is not an attempt to publicly or even privately shame you. It is our way of guiding you toward our expectations for the health of the community. We want you to feel welcome here, and you always will be if you make an honest attempt to follow the rules.


For more information about mafia, take a look through thread.


----------



## Felt (Jul 16, 2017)

If people are enjoying a show but there is no thread, please make one!  It's likely others are also watching and wanting to post.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2017)

where's the evangelion thread?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 3, 2017)

Soul Hunter is getting a new anime:

Tackling climate change and shaping a new energy future

I fucking LOVE Soul Hunter. I never thought it would see the light of day again.

<3


----------



## wibisana (Aug 30, 2017)

@Kira Yamato do you watch Mahoujin Guru guru 2017? I watched the old series (havent finish it tho, i just dont have time) and currently watch 2017 version ep 1-3 
it has nice art and but the joke is inferior and the story feel rushed. I feel nothing watching ep 1.

i really like Kukuri and Nike tho, i will feel sad to pass this anime, but it kinda meh


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 30, 2017)

Just dropping by to post this if it hasn't been done already.

It was originally aiming for first season dub funding. It's been less than 20 days and it's already hit funding for the full Natural season dub stretch goal.

They're aiming to dub and master BDs for everything (Origination, Arietta, Avvenire) as the final (?) stretch goal of 360k.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2017)

wibisana said:


> @Kira Yamato do you watch Mahoujin Guru guru 2017? I watched the old series (havent finish it tho, i just dont have time) and currently watch 2017 version ep 1-3
> it has nice art and but the joke is inferior and the story feel rushed. I feel nothing watching ep 1.
> 
> i really like Kukuri and Nike tho, i will feel sad to pass this anime, but it kinda meh



I actually have it on my backlog list but haven't had the time to actually sit down and watch it. The premise sounds interesting though but I can't compare it to the original since I haven't seen that either.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2017)

@Platypus can you explain to me in simple words what exactly is this new domain and what does it mean? catthinks


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2017)

It means you'll be browsing NF on *narutoforums.org* _instead of_ *narutoforums.com* or *forums.hero-academia.com* from now on.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## wibisana (Sep 10, 2017)

New 2017 Mahoujin Guru-Guru actually cool lol

they cut so many plot but i enjoy it after ep2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2017)

Little Busters Kud spinoff movie??

raised over $3 billion


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

Stay Alive goddammit .... breath!


----------



## Lew (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow this convo is really dead.

What have people been watching over the new year break?


----------



## Babby (Jan 1, 2018)

Trying to find any semi decent show in this cesspool of awfulness.


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2018)

What?? There's been tons of good stuff this year!


----------



## Babby (Jan 1, 2018)

Felt said:


> What?? There's been tons of good stuff this year!



Bullshit, most of it was horrible, I can literally count the good shows on one hand. When the industry stops catering to autists as their general demographic then we can start getting some shows that are original and innovative and not 'Light Novel adaptation #1010230' or 'A failed adaptation of a good source material because we're an inept studio #3939192'


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Ohh its alive !
it worked !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 1, 2018)

Babby said:


> Bullshit, most of it was horrible, I can literally count the good shows on one hand. When the industry stops catering to autists as their general demographic then we can start getting some shows that are original and innovative and not 'Light Novel adaptation #1010230' or 'A failed adaptation of a good source material because we're an inept studio #3939192'



Hey, some light novel adaptions aren't bad. But I agree that the industry does pander to crappy weeb flavour of the month bait, like all the isekai anime we keep getting recently...thanks SAO


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

SAO was the final key


----------



## Lew (Jan 1, 2018)

SAO had a good premise, that's the only good thing I can say about it.


----------



## Babby (Jan 1, 2018)

Lew said:


> SAO had a good premise, that's the only good thing I can say about it.



Does it though? SAO's premise has been done and dusted years before SAO was a thing


----------



## Lew (Jan 1, 2018)

Babby said:


> Does it though? SAO's premise has been done and dusted years before SAO was a thing



Still a decent premise though, if not original.


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Lew said:


> SAO had a good premise, that's the only good thing I can say about it.


they did produce a few good waifus ... i won't point any fingers but..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obviously Strea, Yui and Shinon


----------



## Babby (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> they did produce a few good waifus



No 

Thats literally the worst thing about SAO, outside the writers warped and childish idea how romance and drama work.


----------



## Babby (Jan 1, 2018)

Why the fuck did it triple post


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Babby said:


> No
> 
> Thats literally the worst thing about SAO, outside the writers warped and childish idea how romance and drama work.


well it did get kind weird when its suddenly on Rom Com mode .. but then again.. the characters I've mentioned were never involve with his love affairs


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Babby said:


> Why the fuck did it triple post


it sometimes does that... when i press post reply and nothing happens..and i spam click it out of frustration

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Babby (Jan 1, 2018)

@Araragi Come on Shane, do your fucking job and make the section popular.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 1, 2018)

Babby said:


> Trying to find any semi decent show in this cesspool of awfulness.


finish prisma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Babby (Jan 2, 2018)

Araragi said:


> finish prisma



No


----------



## Lew (Jan 2, 2018)

There's too much anime in the Fate series!  Where do you even start? 

I guess since prisma is lewd, I'll start there


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Lew said:


> There's too much anime in the Fate series!  Where do you even start?
> 
> I guess since prisma is lewd, I'll start there


must always start at Prisma.. its a starter pack


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Araragi said:


> finish prisma


can never go wrong with Prisma


----------



## Babby (Jan 2, 2018)

Prisma is only less degenerate than Apocrypha.


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

how good is Apocrypha in other people's opinion...

its pretty fine for me tbh


----------



## Babby (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> how good is Apocrypha in other people's opinion...
> 
> its pretty fine for me tbh



On a scale from Abunai Sisters to School Days, yes.


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Babby said:


> On a scale from Abunai Sisters to School Days, yes.


wow... i guess my standards are pretty low...or maybe because I'm just a Fate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
and anything Type Moon related is 10/10


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> wow... i guess my standards are pretty low...or maybe because I'm just a Fate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> and anything Type Moon related is 10/10


even Canaan...

but that was a good one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 2, 2018)

best thing type moon has ever done is carnival phantasm without a doubt 


Priscilla said:


> how good is Apocrypha in other people's opinion...
> 
> its pretty fine for me tbh


the writing is overall not that great from where I'm at and it just gets worse from what I hear. Only good thing are the characters themselves before they get fucked over. 



Priscilla said:


> can never go wrong with Prisma


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Araragi said:


> best thing type moon has ever done is carnival phantasm without a doubt


No doubt at all .. its still in my phone .. never deleted.. even tho i watch anime in TV nowadays .. i just keep it in my phone in case i get bored or something  
i can never get tired of it tbh
can't wait for 20th anniversary..perhaps another Carnival phantasm


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Araragi said:


> the writing is overall not that great from where I'm at and it just gets worse from what I hear. Only good thing are the characters themselves before they get fucked over.


i can somehow understand.. its one my reason of watching the anime..because i particularly like the Characters


----------



## Araragi (Jan 2, 2018)

nah 20th anniversary we'll finally get the tsukihime remake

I would rate my own post optimistic if I could


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

and in just a split second..ur name turned green..


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Araragi said:


> nah 20th anniversary we'll finally get the tsukihime remake
> 
> I would rate my own post optimistic if I could


i also want to dream..when is that shit coming


----------



## Araragi (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> and in just a split second..ur name turned green..


it happened on new years 



Priscilla said:


> i also want to dream..when is that shit coming


no one knows 

Have you seen the pre-released designs for arc and co?


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Araragi said:


> it happened on new years
> 
> 
> no one knows
> ...


I did... apparently the age of Legs has Influenced it .. overall pretty cute

I didn't even notice u got promoted


----------



## Araragi (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I did... apparently the age of Legs has Influenced it .. overall pretty cute
> 
> I didn't even notice u got promoted


Ye me and Lew are mods for this section now 

ye all of them look pretty good. Legs


----------



## Felt (Jan 2, 2018)

the only reason i watched more Fate (didn't like stay/night)  was because I wanted to watch Prisma   But Fate/Zero turned out to be good so I stayed around.


----------



## Lew (Jan 3, 2018)

Watched the first two episodes of Girls Last Tour last night. They're so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 6, 2018)

So I've completed Girls Last Tour. Probably the cutest post-apocalyptic show I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 6, 2018)

Have been hearing pretty good things about it. Been thinking about checking but I am not really that much into cute stuff...


----------



## Lew (Jan 10, 2018)

I've already fell behind on my seasonal watch list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 13, 2018)

Guest Passes for Crunchyroll

     expires 27th Feb

     expires 5th April

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Has anyone watched Urahara yet? 

I'm having second thoughts about it ... 

is it good?


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2018)

^^ I watched the first 2 eps and then dropped it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Felt said:


> ^^ I watched the first 2 eps and then dropped it.


I only word i need ... 
apparently the Art and animation is good... but then again i watch for story .. 
thank you 

Now...for Yuuki Yuuna then .. I'll go with this


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> Guest Passes for Crunchyroll
> 
> expires 27th Feb
> 
> expires 5th April


can i use this ???


----------



## Lew (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> can i use this ???


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> Yes


thanks a lot


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

so anyone here seen devil man cry baby yet ????


----------



## Lew (Jan 14, 2018)

I have. I'd recommend it if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> I have. I'd recommend it if you haven't seen it yet.


its on crunchyrool i thought it was on netflix


----------



## Lew (Jan 14, 2018)

Really? Thought it was Netflix only...


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> Really? Thought it was Netflix only...


lol thats what i m asking you


----------



## Lew (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm confused


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

don't be just checked its not 
let me requote it 


Mohit said:


> its on crunchyrool ????
> i thought it was on netflix


you said yu recommended it  i thought you were talking about your crunchyroll account


----------



## Lew (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh okay I see were I got confused. I thought you were saying Devilman was on Crunchyroll. 

Nah it's Netflix exclusive.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

is it that good like people are saying ??? cause i dont want to be disappointed by getting my hopes up


----------



## Lew (Jan 14, 2018)

It is. It's probably one of the best animes released in recent times, and is a contender for anime of the year already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

wow ok then i have my work cut out for today then


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

now that i think about it i shouldn't have redeemed that gift card today


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2018)

anyone in Oregon that can confirm?


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

What did he smoke while he was there?


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi

Could someone please explain the movie Hana Yori Dango to me. I've just finished watching it and I'm struggling to make sense of it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Katou (Mar 17, 2018)

Hana Yori Dango.. 

wooo .. Good times


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 17, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Hana Yori Dango..
> 
> wooo .. Good times


Indeed it was fun to watch.

I only recently started watching Jap movies.

My first proper watch was Sekisekirenren, last year, but I mostly watch Chinese for Asian movies.


----------



## Katou (Mar 17, 2018)

i recall watching the Sekisekirenren Live action


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 19, 2018)

Araragi said:


> best thing type moon has ever done is carnival phantasm without a doubt
> 
> the writing is overall not that great from where I'm at and it just gets worse from what I hear. Only good thing are the characters themselves before they get fucked over.


The novel was very good, tho getting translations was a drag


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 19, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i recall watching the Sekisekirenren Live action


I've never really been interested in live actions and other spinoffs as I'm usually interested in the 'truth' of the story, instead of the formatting.

I suppose that's why I've dropped anime as of late and am mostly into manga


----------



## Katou (Mar 20, 2018)

pretty sure at that time.. i didn't know it had an Anime


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2018)

Index S3 will be 2 cour!


----------



## Araragi (May 2, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Index S3 will be 2 cour!


lol i dropped index at like season 2 iirc


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 9, 2018)

Production IMS has announced Bankruptcy.

They animated _The Testament of Sister New Devil _and_ Sora No Otoshimono_, among others.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2018)

Mari Okada's directoral debut


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2018)

Any watchalongs?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2018)

Aw shit, I didn't see the thing with Production IMS. That's sad. 

Also, I have dibs on Release the Spyce Thread.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 7, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Also, I have dibs on Release the Spyce Thread.


Gomenasai


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2018)

b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-BAKA~!


----------



## Mako (Oct 7, 2018)

Maximum comfy.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2018)

Mako said:


> Maximum comfy.


so many


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 12, 2018)

Damn NF is dead.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2018)

GrimaH said:


> Damn NF is dead.


not if I have to say anything about it!

--
I think it's safe to say I'm the only one here that now owns THREE COPIES OF FLYING WITCH IN BLU RAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Nov 25, 2018)

Why 3 copies?


----------



## Mako (Nov 25, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> not if I have to say anything about it!
> 
> --
> I think it's safe to say I'm the only one here that now owns THREE COPIES OF FLYING WITCH IN BLU RAY!



*SHALALALA~ x 3 *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2018)

hahahahahahhahahah


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Why 3 copies?


best buy sent me 2 copies accidentally, and the 3rd one I got from the sentai filmworks sale. I was planning on returning my best buy order since the sentai one was much cheaper, but they sent me 2 copies. And now even after returning one copy to Best Buy this evening, I can't even send Sentai back their copy because of their return policy. So in the end, I still have 2 copies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako (Nov 26, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> best buy sent me 2 copies accidentally, and the 3rd one I got from the sentai filmworks sale. I was planning on returning my best buy order since the sentai one was much cheaper, but they sent me 2 copies. And now even after returning one copy to Best Buy this evening, I can't even send Sentai back their copy because of their return policy. So in the end, I still have 2 copies.



I'd buy a copy, unless you really love Flying Witch. 

----

So, Netflix got the streaming rights for Neon Genesis Evangelion + 2 other movies (I assume its Rebirth and End of Evangelion). I wonder if they're getting the HD remasters for this, especially for EoE. Thoughts?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2018)

figh dolla


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2018)

NF staff is looking for a handful of regular members to become advisors. If you're interested, let us know in the .


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

also here's my haul from the sentai filmworks black friday sale. not as many as years past, but I got some good ones.I regret not getting Ajin from the sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2018)

zombie guy is seriously number one?


----------



## Katou (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm not even sure if Rimuru should even be in the male category


----------



## Lew (Dec 11, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I'm not even sure if Rimuru should even be in the male category



it makes the most sense since he was male and now his genderless.


----------



## Katou (Dec 11, 2018)

Lewd said:


> it makes the most sense since he was male and now his genderless.


Fair enuff.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2018)

> ( , ) is directing an original anime film project titled _Hello World_ for release next fall at the studio  ().  (_Bablyon_ novel series, ) is writing the screenplay, and  (, , ) is designing the characters. The Anime! Anime! website describes the project as an "innovative yet traditional science-fiction love story."



sounds interesting


----------



## Mako (Dec 11, 2018)

Would love to see a resurgence of sci-fi anime soon. I'm interested.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2018)

Mako said:


> Would love to see a resurgence of sci-fi anime soon. I'm interested.


the new Ghost in the Shell series coming out in 2020 will spearhead it


----------



## Mako (Dec 11, 2018)

I will happily support GITS and the upcoming Blade Runner for more decent sci-fi. How many years has it been since the last SAC? 10+ years? Jesus. It's bizarre that we're already inching closer to 2020.


----------



## Katou (Dec 12, 2018)

jesus... 2020... hopefully I'll be still alive until then


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2018)

Makoto Shinkai's new movie. Calling dibs on the thread


----------



## Katou (Dec 13, 2018)

My tears are ready


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Binge watched Parasyte this weekend. Though I think the author did a rather poor job on the endgame  (it feels like he had no plan), it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Top 2


----------



## Mako (Dec 23, 2018)

Damn. I'm surprised IDOLM@STER is higher than Love Live.

>The Greatest Showman
Ah yes, my favorite anime starring Zac Efron.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)

Mako said:


> Damn. I'm surprised IDOLM@STER is higher than Love Live.
> 
> >The Greatest Showman
> Ah yes, my favorite anime starring Zac Efron.


who knew japan loved some zac efron


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 27, 2018)

legendary


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

so i watched Thumbnail from Yt that This season has "gone too far fan service moment"

can anyone help me name the of the anime and specific episode. pretty please

also thanks in Advance

it prolly will censored AF but still


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> so i watched Thumbnail from Yt that This season has "gone too far fan service moment"
> 
> can anyone help me name the of the anime and specific episode. pretty please
> 
> ...


what thumbnail?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> what thumbnail?


I cant remember but upskirt or something.

Is this season has something like that?


----------



## Mako (Dec 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> I cant remember but upskirt or something.
> 
> Is this season has something like that?


Do you have the link to the video at least?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

Mako said:


> Do you have the link to the video at least?


If i have link or have watched it  i wouldnt ask lol.

My YT is monitored by my wife so I just see the thumbnail

Sorry


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> If i have link or have watched it  i wouldnt ask lol.
> 
> My YT is monitored by my wife so I just see the thumbnail
> 
> Sorry


was the video recent? was it related to this current season of anime? Was there an actual person talking or is it just like a slideshow of clips and scenes of anime?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> was the video recent? was it related to this current season of anime? Was there an actual person talking or is it just like a slideshow of clips and scenes of anime?


Iirc the channel typically someone talking about anime. Judging by thumbnail and tittle i would say he is telling this season is sexier (echi-er) than other season.

I think it is about 2 weeks - 1month ago

About 1-2 week after Gridman mountain swimsuit episode

The thumbnail is anime girl lifting a leg/foot and showing panties iirc


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Iirc the channel typically someone talking about anime. Judging by thumbnail and tittle i would say he is telling this season is sexier (echi-er) than other season.
> 
> I think it is about 2 weeks - 1month ago
> 
> About 1-2 week after Gridman mountaib swimsuit episode


does the person show his/her face? Or just talking over the video?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> does the person show his/her face? Or just talking over the video?


cant remember tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> cant remember tbh.


what if I list a bunch of anime from this season. will you be able to recognize the characters? lol


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> what if I list a bunch of anime from this season. will you be able to recognize the characters? lol


Nah
Lmao


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> The thumbnail is anime girl lifting a leg/foot and showing panties iirc


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


>


And captioned (text on thumbnail) have this season gone too far?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

not exactly 100% but is it this one? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> not exactly 100% but is it this one? lol


Since i cant watch it. (My wife monitor my Yt)

Can you list the anime on channel 

Please


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

And the specific episode


----------



## Lew (Dec 30, 2018)

This sounds like any other romance anime out there


----------



## Lew (Dec 30, 2018)

Kiss x Sis dupe?


----------



## Lew (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow Winter looks like it's sorely lacking anything good bar second seasons of stuff and a couple new shows.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Wow Winter looks like it's sorely lacking anything good bar second seasons of stuff and a couple new shows.


It's a good time to work on the backloog.


----------



## Mako (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Years and here's to more slice of life and sci-fi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lew (Jan 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> It's a good time to work on the backloog.



True, currently making my way through Space Brothers


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2019)

I do not know why I thought that Karakuri Circus was worth checking out and now it is "Hello, I have found you dying of blood loss in Japan and that is exactly why I have brought you right from the debris to the hospital in America, Illinois state".

Why am I doing this to myself.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2019)

I am sorry it was too much I had to let it all out


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 5, 2019)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude Zombieland Saga killin it


----------



## Mako (Jan 5, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I do not know why I thought that Karakuri Circus was worth checking out and now it is "Hello, I have found you dying of blood loss in Japan and that is exactly why I have brought you right from the debris to the hospital in America, Illinois state".
> 
> Why am I doing this to myself.



Thank you for your noble sacrifice.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2019)

Mako said:


> Thank you for your noble sacrifice.


I did not manage tho, we all are still going to die


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2019)

Crunchyroll anime awards voting is up


----------



## Mako (Jan 12, 2019)

>Best fight
>Anzu vs. Hina


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2019)

I sooo hope that wins lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

hm, looks like the dragon maid thread got put in the landfill.


----------



## Lew (Feb 10, 2019)

Production company unknown, if it's not kyoani then I have no hope.


----------



## Mako (Feb 10, 2019)

Good point. No other director and studio seems appropriate for Kobayashi other than Kyoani. I don't think Kyoani announced they had anything plan other than more Eupho. I don't see why not. Fuck, nevermind they're working on another Free film and Violet Evergarden. 

I want more E U P H O.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Production company unknown, if it's not kyoani then I have no hope.


shiet, I never thought about that. I frakkin hope Kyoani does it. The blu-ray/dvd sales were weren't real strong with couple thousand BD copies per volume, but I want to believe. it could've been more successful in boost of manga sales and other merchandise.

EDIT: now that I think about it, the wrap around band explicitly shows anime Tohru. So it NOT being a Kyoani production would be kinda misleading imo.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2019)

I recently bought the Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya OST and it came in the mail today. The first track is almost making me cry


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 16, 2019)

Crunchyroll is having their Anime Awards show on Twitch


----------



## Mako (Feb 17, 2019)

>Best movie and fight: My Hero Academia
Probably the weakest choice out of their respective categories. Not like we expected anything outstanding from CR's award show.

Reminder: Please watch Liz and the Blue Bird


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2019)

Mako said:


> >Best movie and fight: My Hero Academia
> Probably the weakest choice out of their respective categories. Not like we expected anything outstanding from CR's award show.
> 
> Reminder: Please watch Liz and the Blue Bird


Hina and Anzu fight should've won


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2019)

NOMINEES FOR BEST OPENING SEQUENCE


"Fiction" by Sumika—_Wotakoi: Love is Hard for Otaku_


KISS OF DEATH by Mika Nakashima x Hyde—DARLING in the FRANXX


"Deal with the Devil" by Tia—Kakegurui: Compulsive Gambler


POP TEAM EPIC by Sumire Uesaka—Pop Team Epic


"Aggretsuko Theme" by Miura Jam—Aggretsuko


"Fighting Gold" by Coda—JoJo’s Bizzare Adventure: Golden Wind



Winner: KISS OF DEATH by Mika Nakashima x Hyde—DARLING in the FRANXX




NOMINEES FOR BEST ENDING SEQUENCE


Kakatte Koi yo by NakamuraEmi—MEGALOBOX


"Akatsuki no Requiem" by Linked Horizon—Attack on Titan Season 3


"Ref:rain" by Aimer—After the Rain


"Star Overhead" by the pillows—FLCL Alternative


"Fly Me to the Star" by Starlight Kukugumi—Revue Starlight


"Spiky Seeds" by the pillows—FLCL Progressive



Winner: "Akatsuki no Requiem" by Linked Horizon—Attack on Titan Season 3




NOMINEES FOR BEST BOY


Kotaro Tatsumi—ZOMBIE LAND SAGA


Honda-san—Skull-face Bookseller Honda-san


Izuku Midoriya—My Hero Academia Season 3


Sakuta Azusagawa—Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai


Haida—Aggretsuko


Joe—MEGALOBOX



Winner: Izuku Midoriya—My Hero Academia Season 3





NOMINEES FOR BEST GIRL


Anzu—HINAMATSURI


Hinata Miyake—A Place Further Than the Universe


Lily Hoshikawa—ZOMBIE LAND SAGA


Asirpa—Golden Kamuy


Nadeshiko Kagamihara—Laid-Back Camp


Mai Sakurajima—Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai



Winner: Mai Sakurajima—Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai




NOMINEES FOR BEST VOICE ACTOR PERFORMANCE (JAPANESE)


Mamoru Miyano as Kotaro Tatsumi—ZOMBIE LAND SAGA


Soma Saito as Honda-san—Skull-face Bookseller Honda-san


Megumi Han as Miki Makimura—Devilman Crybaby


Nao Toyama as Rin Shima—Laid-Back Camp


Rareko as Retsuko—Aggretsuko


Reina Ueda as Akane Shinjo—SSSS.Gridman



Winner: Mamoru Miyano as Kotaro Tatsumi—ZOMBIE LAND SAGA







NOMINEES FOR BEST VOICE ACTOR PERFORMANCE (ENGLISH)


Kari Wahlgren as Haruko Haruhara—FLCL Progressive


Christopher Sabat as All Might—My Hero Academia Season 3


Erica Mendez as Retsuko—Aggretsuko


David Wald as the Narrator—Mr. Tonegawa: Middle Management Blues


Tia Ballard as Zero Two—DARLING in the FRANXX


Erika Harlacher as Violet Evergarden—Violet Evergarden



Winner: Christopher Sabat as All Might—My Hero Academia Season 3




NOMINEES FOR BEST FIGHT SCENE (PRESENTED BY CAPCOM)


Hina vs. Anzu—HINAMATSURI


All for One vs. All Might—My Hero Academia Season 3


Naruto & Sasuke vs. Momoshiki—BORUTO: NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS


Jiren vs. Goku—Dragon Ball Super


Yami vs. Licht—Black Clover


Satan vs. Devilman—Devilman Crybaby



Winner: All for One vs. All Might—My Hero Academia Season 3




NOMINEES FOR BEST PROTAGONIST


Retsuko—Aggretsuko


Yumeko Jabami—Kakegurui: Compulsive Gambler


Joe—MEGALOBOX


Violet Evergarden—Violet Evergarden


Rimuru Tempest—That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime


Sakuta Azusagawa—Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai



Winner: Rimuru Tempest—That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime





NOMINEES FOR BEST ANTAGONIST


Ryo Asuka—Devilman Crybaby


Akane Shinjo—SSSS.Gridman


All For One—My Hero Academia Season 3


Yuri—MEGALOBOX


Tokushiro Tsurumi—Golden Kamuy


Momonga—Overlord III



Winner: All For One—My Hero Academia Season 3




NOMINEES FOR BEST ANIMATION


Violet Evergarden—Kyoto Animation


Devilman Crybaby—Science SARU


MEGALOBOX—TMS Entertainment/3xCube


A Place Further Than the Universe—MADHOUSE


Bloom into You—Troyca


My Hero Academia Season 3—BONES



Winner: Violet Evergarden—Kyoto Animation







NOMINEES FOR BEST CHARACTER DESIGN




Violet Evergarden—Designs by Akiko Takase


Devilman Crybaby—Designs by Kiyotaka Oshiyama Based on Original Designs by Go Nagai


ZOMBIE LAND SAGA—Designs by Kasumi Fukagawa


MEGALOBOX—Designs by Hiroshi Shimizu


Aggretsuko—Original Designs by Sanrio


JoJo’s Bizzare Adventure: Golden Wind—Designs by Takahiro Kashida Based on Original Designs by Hirohiko Araki



Winner: JoJo’s Bizzare Adventure: Golden Wind—Designs by Takahiro Kashida Based on Original Designs by Hirohiko Araki







NOMINEES FOR BEST CONTINUING SERIES (PRESENTED BY VRV)




The Ancient Magus’ Bride—WIT STUDIO


Dragon Ball Super—Toei Animation


Black Clover—Pierrot


March comes in like a lion—Shaft


One Piece—Toei Animation


BORUTO: NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS—Pierrot



Winner: Dragon Ball Super—Toei Animation




NOMINEES FOR BEST DIRECTOR




Masaaki Yuasa—Devilman Crybaby


Atsuko Ishizuka—A Place Further Than the Universe


You Moriyama—MEGALOBOX


Yohei Suzuki—Planet With


Taichi Ishidate—Violet Evergarden


Hiroko Utsumi—Banana Fish



Winner: Masaaki Yuasa—Devilman Crybaby







NOMINEES FOR BEST FILM




_Night is Short, Walk on Girl_—Science SARU


_My Hero Academia: Two Heroes_—BONES


_Mirai of the Future_—Studio Chizu


_Liz and the Blue Bird_—Kyoto Animation


_Mazinger Z: Infinity_—Toei Animation


_Fireworks_—Shaft



Winner: _My Hero Academia: Two Heroes_—BONES







NOMINEES FOR ANIME OF THE YEAR




A Place Further Than the Universe—MADHOUSE


Devilman Crybaby—Science SARU


MEGALOBOX—TMS Entertainment/3xCube


Violet Evergarden—Kyoto Animation


HINAMATSURI—feel


ZOMBIE LAND SAGA— MAPPA



Winner: Devilman Crybaby—Science SARU


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2019)

studio trigger live drawing now!


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2019)

@blakstealth I think there might be a few too many sticky threads


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2019)

Lewd said:


> @blakstealth I think there might be a few too many sticky threads


I was actually thinking about it this morning. I might have to seek help from Mario Kondo since I think they're all important and I don't want to get rid of them


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I was actually thinking about it this morning. I might have to seek help from Mario Kondo since I think they're all important and I don't want to get rid of them


maybe merge the dvd/bd sales with the TV ratings and the q&a thread with the legal streaming sites and directory thread.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm not against consolidating these into larger stickies. All of this is definitely a work in progress as the Rules post is old and needs to be updated, and plans of the "thread template" sticky are still up in the air. 

I can definitely combine the streaming sites and directory together. I made them, so it would be easy to control. And while we're on the topic, maybe add the thread template info with the future combined sticky. Combining sales and ratings wouldn't be a bad idea either. But I would keep the Q&A separate just cos of the inherent nature of the thread and it doesn't really belong with the other two.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2019)

RIP Kalafina. They gave us so many bangers.


----------



## Mako (Mar 18, 2019)

I really regret not seeing Kalafina perform live in Chicago a few years ago.

I haven't been watching anything other than Mob since I started my Spring class. Luckily it's Spring Break and my class ends in 3 weeks. 

Also, I just pulled the trigger and bought tickets to AX. Anyone else going?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2019)

Mako said:


> I really regret not seeing Kalafina perform live in Chicago a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't been watching anything other than Mob since I started my Spring class. Luckily it's Spring Break and my class ends in 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, I just pulled the trigger and bought tickets to AX. Anyone else going?


they were at Chicago? wowzers

And no, I'm not going. Maybe one day

And I haven't even watched any of Mob Psycho S2, yet.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2019)

Gundam vs. Hello Kitty collab project announced


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2019)

anime awards are coming soon. I hope y'all are ready


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Anime Awards 2018 is on, guys!

Head over to the Lounge to check it out!


----------



## Lew (Apr 11, 2019)

Will create a thread for it when I can be arsed but damn Carole and Tuesday looks like it's going to be a great anime.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Will create a thread for it when I can be arsed but damn Carole and Tuesday looks like it's going to be a great anime.




:rimusmug


----------



## Lew (Apr 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> :rimusmug


Change the tag so I can see it then!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Change the tag so I can see it then!


 clearly, someone didn't use the tv guide


----------



## Lew (Apr 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> clearly, someone didn't use the tv guide


Tags are easier to see


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Tags are easier to see


you're breaking my heart


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

fug


----------



## Lew (Apr 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> fug


hahaha


----------



## Lew (Apr 20, 2019)

Someone remind me later to create a Hitoribocchi no Marumaruseikatsu thread later


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2019)

Lew said:


> Someone remind me later to create a Hitoribocchi no Marumaruseikatsu thread later


yeah do it


----------



## Lew (Apr 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yeah do it


I'm too drunk right now


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2019)

Lew said:


> I'm too drunk right now


you need to drink responsibly


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2019)

Oh, god. this is incredible.


----------



## Mako (May 2, 2019)

Too lazy to post in the original thread, but damn, Bloom Into You was really good. I finally got a chance to watch it. Season 2 when?


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2019)

Mako said:


> Too lazy to post in the original thread, but damn, Bloom Into You was really good. I finally got a chance to watch it. Season 2 when?


Only a few episodes into that one. I was digging it when I was watching it.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 3, 2019)

Posting from the actual Akihabara, Tokyo.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Posting from the actual Akihabara, Tokyo.




see any cool stuff?

........see any weird stuff?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 3, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> see any cool stuff?
> 
> ........see any weird stuff?



I've been in Asia long enough that I'm kind of unfazed at this point. Most of these toys and games you can get outside of Japan too. It's just the sheer volume of it all concentrated in one place that's kind of impressive.

More _gaijin _tourists than Japanese here, TBH.

As for weird... you know those plushy anime girl dolls that people get married to? I saw the BDSM version of that.


----------



## blakstealth (May 4, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> As for weird... you know those plushy anime girl dolls that people get married to? I saw the BDSM version of that.




--
love this tat


----------



## blakstealth (May 6, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Melodie (May 23, 2019)

7Seeds manga is incredible when i read it long time ago, but that anime staff is questionable af. Cautiously optimistic, could be a sleeper gem.


----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2019)

it looks okay


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2019)

May this person have as much of a Divine Birthday as they have a @Divine Death . Happy Birthday  enjoy the day....or night......or afterlife.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Divine Death............................... if it's really your birthday


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2019)

I've started watching Youjo Seki 


That's one crazy loli


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I've started watching Youjo Seki
> 
> 
> That's one crazy loli


I liked that show more than I thought I was going to. Too bad I missed the movie in theaters


----------



## wibisana (Jul 4, 2019)

Watchin Railgun.
S1 ep 10 maybe
Definitely a classics

Tho Saten being stupid beyond believe is kinda annoy me.

I mean i get the director tried make her sympatetic by making her jealous/hate being powerless, but she was no coward. So why she share the level upper with everyone. She said she afraid to use herself. This one that get me. That annoy me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 5, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Watchin Railgun.
> S1 ep 10 maybe
> Definitely a classics
> 
> ...


I remember liking season 2 much better


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2019)

so i finished S1.
I loved it

S2 Ep 6
I get why prolly people thinks that S2 is superior.
It is more action packed and less "fillery"

Tho yeah S1 is full of things that seems filler but I like that S1's pace.
S2 is just too fast


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Mako (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh god, my hotel was just down the street from OPM sighting. Anime Expo is a _wild experience_.

Witnessed the infamous linecon
Earthquake during the aqours concert -- I couldn't make it to the PROMARE screening thanks to the aqours conflict 
Enjoyed the Eupho movie. If anyone wants a free poster let me know.
I can't say I can recommend it to everyone, but I had a blast thanks to local friends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2019)

Mako said:


> Oh god, my hotel was just down the street from OPM sighting. Anime Expo is a _wild experience_.
> 
> Witnessed the infamous linecon
> Earthquake during the aqours concert -- I couldn't make it to the PROMARE screening thanks to the aqours conflict
> ...


How was the Aqours concert?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2019)

Mako said:


> Oh god, my hotel was just down the street from OPM sighting. Anime Expo is a _wild experience_.
> 
> Witnessed the infamous linecon
> Earthquake during the aqours concert -- I couldn't make it to the PROMARE screening thanks to the aqours conflict
> ...


How was the Aqours concert?


----------



## Mako (Jul 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> How was the Aqours concert?


It was really good! They had a solid set list and we were able to complete the aqourrainbow + aquarium penlight projects. There was a mini delay due to the earthquake, but none of the girls were hurt and etc. The concert itself is worth going because of the energetic crowd.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2019)

Mako said:


> It was really good! They had a solid set list and we were able to complete the aqourrainbow + aquarium penlight projects. There was a mini delay due to the earthquake, but none of the girls were hurt and etc. The concert itself is worth going because of the energetic crowd.


their safety and wellbeing is more important than anyone else's. also, you got a free eupho poster or something?

--


----------



## Lew (Jul 14, 2019)

Has Crunchyroll just picked up a bunch of shit this season?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2019)

Lew said:


> Has Crunchyroll just picked up a bunch of shit this season?


Wish I could tell you. I haven't started any new shows yet


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2019)

This is so fuckin sad. My favorite anime studio literally up in flames. RIP to those that perished in the fire.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2019)

That is so sad and fucked up. RIP


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 18, 2019)

Aparently there have been confirmed deaths. One person so far I think.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2019)

It's a fucking nightmare


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Lew (Jul 18, 2019)

It was deliberate? That's so sad.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2019)

Ripped off? Sounds like an entitled piece of shit.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 18, 2019)

12 people? Man...


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like the death count went up to 33. I hear that Yasuhiro Takemono, director of Hyouka, FMP, Haruhi, Amagi Brilliant Park, etc., also died. So fuckin horrible.


----------



## Lew (Jul 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Looks like the death count went up to 33. I hear that Yasuhiro Takemono, director of Hyouka, FMP, Haruhi, Amagi Brilliant Park, etc., also died. So fuckin horrible.



Up to 33 now. This is terrible.

Apparently witnesses said the person detained was shouting about them copying something and being ripped off.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Lew (Jul 23, 2019)

that's so sad


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2019)

I was just thinking about Youjo Senki and honestly... Being X only has himself to blame for failing to convert Tanya. All he had to do was to put her through a proper reincarnation with *memory erasure*. No more atheist beliefs, which means a better chance at convincing her. 

But maybe it was a pride thing. Being X wouldn't get the satisfaction of making that rebellious salary man submit without preserving the latter's mind.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 26, 2019)

Well, it was long feared but now fully confirmed. Yasuhiro Takemoto - director of  Dragon Maid and many other great works - was killed in the fire. RIP


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 26, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well, it was long feared but now fully confirmed. Yasuhiro Takemoto - director of  Dragon Maid and many other great works - was killed in the fire. RIP


Truly saddening.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 27, 2019)

Death count up to 35 :/


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2019)

Goddamn 

Rest In Peace friends


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 29, 2019)

official statement from KyoAni



took a translation from ANN:


--
"An unprecedented atrocity has robbed many of our friends and colleagues of their bright futures and has left many deeply injured.
News from all over the world tells us that amazingly many number of people has sent us their hearts and prayers, which are like candles in the darkness, for those of us trapped in the darkness of deepest grief.
There are many friends and colleagues who are hospitalized and suffering, fighting for their lives.
Please give us some time.
We promise that Kyoto Animation will continue to create animation that help people have dreams, hope and impress them.
Kyoto Animation will continue to make its employees and staff lead happy lives, and contribute to society and local community.
I assure you that Kyoto Animation will not give up, we will not go quietly into the night...we will not vanish without a fight!"

Kyoto Animation Co. CEO Hideaki Hatta
--



stay strong!


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 29, 2019)

finally, a ray of hope in these dark times.


----------



## Lew (Jul 29, 2019)

a little bit of decent news at least


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2019)

Yuki Kajiura is one of my absolute favorite composers. She's one of the Greats

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2019)

Speaking of which

Still can't believe that KALAFINA is disbanded


----------



## Melodie (Aug 18, 2019)

Why is the haikyuu thread in landfill


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2019)

Fang said:


> Speaking of which
> 
> Still can't believe that KALAFINA is disbanded


it's too bad there were management and ego problems



Melodie said:


> Why is the haikyuu thread in landfill


Hm, lemme look into that.

edit: it was moved back to the Off the Air section


----------



## Melodie (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice, season 4 is announced to be january so was asking.

---

There are rumors that Kalafina might return due to all of them leaving that agency.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2019)

endgame spoilers a plenty


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2019)

Trigun is awfully similar to Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday to one of the best in the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2019)

I miss dragon maid, re zero, and romcom snafu


----------



## Katou (Oct 4, 2019)

I really wish they dont skip so much in snafu this time.. But with the amount of volumes left...i doubt they will


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## wibisana (Oct 7, 2019)

idk that there is stein-gate 0


----------



## wibisana (Oct 7, 2019)

i  prolly dont want to watch depressing movie tbh


----------



## Katou (Oct 8, 2019)

i can watch Wholesome anime everyday.. 

but i can only watch and finish a serious tone anime once a month


----------



## Katou (Oct 12, 2019)

liking Azur Lane so far


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2019)

lmao. definitely more creative than a god light.


----------



## Lew (Oct 13, 2019)

Anyone picked up anything interesting this season? I still haven't got around to browsing what's released.


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

I like this anime already


----------



## Katou (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## wibisana (Oct 16, 2019)

i just realize that it is called Police genre and most of good rated one is detetctive Conan and Ghost in shell 
lol


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

have u tried


----------



## wibisana (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> have u tried


after Psycopass.  ill try.


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

wibisana said:


> after Psycopass.  ill try.


hmm that just reminded me to re watch that before S3 ends


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2019)

Lew said:


> Anyone picked up anything interesting this season? I still haven't got around to browsing what's released.


Oresuki


----------



## wibisana (Oct 16, 2019)

wibisana said:


> it kinda stupid, and break my suspension of disbelieve.
> I mean why/how could Japanese govt approve to let the train blow up (killed people)
> what the justification? the Plutonium? so they willing to sacrifice whole train because they think it will help to recoer plutonium? that is pretty unbelievable.


Lmao, it even getting stupider. why the FBI can pull crazy shits without any oversee/supervisor. endangering civilian.
and suddenly nine and 12 become the good guy.


----------



## Lew (Oct 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Oresuki


Good suggestion, really liked the first 3 EPs.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2019)

Lew said:


> Good suggestion, really liked the first 3 EPs.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like people can finally start streaming the Studio Ghibli movies next year. I wonder what changed their minds. Was it just a matter of time to stay relevant?


----------



## wibisana (Oct 18, 2019)

watching Drifter ep 6 Right now.
the Orte emperor was/is Hitler lol

just realise that Drifter suppose to be not bad guy.
I mean it is established than "End" is the one pure evil.

so is this whitewashing Hitler lol again.


for the anime so far, i like it, it didnt pull punches


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2019)

"
Kyoto Animation president Hideaki Hatta held a press conference in Kyoto on Friday, and announced that 27 of the 33 victims injured in the fire at the company's Studio 1 building have returned to work.

Hatta stated during the conference, "until July 18, Person A, Person B, and Person C were all at the company. And suddenly, those people all passed away. It's incredibly tough mentally." He added, "Many staff are still feeling extremely stressed. The staff are talking and supporting one another while dealing with starting work again. We are working with medical institutions to provide psychological care." Hatta stated that the number of people who retired from the company after the incident is very few.

Hatta expressed his gratitude for all the messages from everyone around the world such as the "Pray for KyoAni" and "hang in there" messages, as well as all the donations the company has received.

The city of Kyoto announced on Thursday that the bank account accepting donations on behalf of the company has reached 2,915,460,000 yen (about US$26.8 million).

Hatta also talked about work on the delayed Violet Evergarden film, and the upcoming Free! film slated to premiere next summer. He stated that the company is working first on getting Violet Evergarden into theaters after April 2020. Then while working on that, the company is also looking at the situation for what will come afterward.

Violet Evergarden was originally slated to open on January 10, but Kyoto Animation announced on September 6 that the film is delayed.
"


----------



## Katou (Oct 19, 2019)

nice to know they're still alive and kicking


----------



## wibisana (Oct 28, 2019)

Katou said:


> have u tried


this is genius
from good turned into great

pls dont spoilme, i still at ep 9. they throw bajjilions twist in one episode
a roller coaster of emotion


----------



## wibisana (Oct 28, 2019)

I just finished Kanata no Astra, i really liked it, i loved it. some problem here and there but because i nitpick it. and overall it is solid great anime in my standard.

it is hard to make fit/good conclusion for a great story, that is why i sometimes prefer they make it open ended, like just make the end in the time they reach earth and make audience decide how i end for them.
what i got in 40 min ep 12 is not bad, not disappointing but just weird.
I mean we have these great female chars but in the end of their story they become housewife and singer.
Quitterie is good medical officer
Aries also have photogenic memory that would be useful to have as crew member.
trap guy/girl also is useful

I get the same feeling in Planetes ending, the female char isnt getting proper "ending" in the name of japan culture.

that is just my small rant.


anyway got another good recommendation ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 29, 2019)

there's also Dororo.. 

but you've probably already watched that


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't know where else to post this.



There goes Vic Mignogna's career. Though, things won't be quieting down anytime soon, if past activity is any indicator.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Don't know where else to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> There goes Vic Mignogna's career. Though, things won't be quieting down anytime soon, if past activity is any indicator.


Who's voice does he do again?


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Who's voice does he do again?



I believe it’s broly


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2019)

"
Studio Ghibli's roster of critically acclaimed animated films will be available for purchase on digital platforms ahead of the Christmas holidays, the first time the animation house's movies will be available digitally, distributor GKIDS said Monday. 

The famed Japanese animation house's catalog, which includes _Spirited Away,_ _Howl's Moving Castle_ and _My Neighbor Totoro,_ will be available for digital purchase starting Dec. 17 on digital platforms in the U.S. and Canada, including Apple TV, Amazon VOD, Vudu, Google Play, Sony, Microsoft and Fandango Now. 

The digital purchase release comes ahead of the entire Studio Ghibli catalog streaming exclusively on the upcoming platform . 

Launched in 1985 by animation directors Hayao Miyazaki and Isao Takahata, Studio Ghibli has become world-renowned for its original animated stories of fantastical worlds and epic sagas centered on heart-warming protagonists. Studio Ghibli's films have received six nominations in the animated feature Oscar category, winning one in 2003 for _Spirited Away_.
"

pretty cool if you're into that


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2020)

Been sick since Christmas and have missed so much anime in the past month. gotta catch up


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 9, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Been sick since Christmas and have missed so much anime in the past month. gotta catch up



Make sure you check out Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu - AKA, Rise of the Shield Loli.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 10, 2020)

What happened to NNT?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> What happened to NNT?


aw man, this show has fallen so far.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> What happened to NNT?



The 8th Sin of QUALITY has arrived


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Divine Death !!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2020)

@Divine Death


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2020)

Damn this convo is pretty dead


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2020)

Summer season is just about upon us


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2020)

The MC from Maou Gakuin is my favorite this season so far


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 13, 2020)

Let's see, this season, I have Maou Gakuin, God of Highschool, Oregairu 3, and . . . . that's it? Was thinking of catching up with Re Zero and SAO to follow up with their current seasons, but . . . I might hit up the 80s/90s to get into something with a bit more teeth. Bubblegum Crisis looks to the first on my retro hitlist. I've been watching that opening number over and over again and I can't get enough.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2020)

Amazon is retarded, what else is new.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Aug 4, 2020)

NUUUUU SEKI, IRUKA SENSEEIIII
Hope he recovers soon....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kira Yamato !!!


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys
Do you have anime you consider as underrated? Or it was rated ok but you love it?

(Disclaimer. I dont really watch many anime so be gentle)
For me it is Black bullet.
It doesnt even have 2nd season T.T


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Guys
> Do you have anime you consider as underrated? Or it was rated ok but you love it?
> 
> (Disclaimer. I dont really watch many anime so be gentle)
> ...


Uma Musume Pretty Derby comes to mind. It's a niche premise, but I absolutely loved it.


ah, good times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Xam'd was the headlining premier anime on PSN's video download service on the Playstation 3 (and I think it was the only one at that), and it was released and could only be seen exclusively on there. It was later aired on the usual Japanese tv channels. But yeah, it had an odd release schedule.


yeah, I remember that. I remember watching the trailer for it many times cos I thought it was so cool how they released it for that service.....but I never watched the show lol.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 31, 2020)

New Haruhi Light Novel incoming


My long-held theory for its long absence is that the author fell for Aya Hirano, and then her scandals came out and it broke him. And thus he was unable to continue. 

Until now. 



blakstealth said:


> yeah, I remember that. I remember watching the trailer for it many times cos I thought it was so cool how they released it for that service.....but I never watched the show lol.



That was the trailer that drew me in for it and got me intrigued for psn's potential for new anime back then. The official online streaming anime landscape has changed a lot since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2020)

Note: Bleach, Hunter X Hunter and Death note songs have failed to include any song in the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't even like Gurenge that much. From the Edge is better


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi guys, I need a good anime to watch. Ideally something that have good English dub, so I can multi-task while working from home. Can someone recommend something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi guys, I need a good anime to watch. Ideally something that have good English dub, so I can multi-task while working from home. Can someone recommend something?


Baccano!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 2, 2020)

So Horrible Subs called it quits.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 2, 2020)

Where's the sig from?



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> So Horrible Subs called it quits.



Saw that. Goddamnit....


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Where's the sig from?




Maze☆The Mega-Burst Space Fanservice ova
in the middle of that scene, I cut it out because of too much exposure


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> So Horrible Subs called it quits.


COVID doesn't discriminate


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## WolfusFH (Oct 4, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi guys, I need a good anime to watch. Ideally something that have good English dub, so I can multi-task while working from home. Can someone recommend something?



I personally rewatch some abridged on youtube while doing something more "mechanical" at work. Mostly I just listen to it actually but it still entertains.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks guys. Watching re:zero it’s awesome.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 23, 2020)

As soon as they died a million groups started doing the exact same thing they were doing, so I guess it's fine.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 27, 2020)

the speakeasy? is this a riverdale reference?



also, has anyone watched blood of zeus on netflix? is it realistically based off of the greek mythology? looks dope. just looks super dark palette-wise, wish it were a bit more colorful/brighter ;_;


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> the speakeasy? is this a riverdale reference?
> 
> 
> 
> also, has anyone watched blood of zeus on netflix? is it realistically based off of the greek mythology? looks dope. just looks super dark palette-wise, wish it were a bit more colorful/brighter ;_;


needs more blood


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2020)

Everything looks so different.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2020)

RIP Trowa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 20, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> RIP Trowa


Dragonball Z's Ocean Dub is still a shinning pinnacle of quality in my eyes- though I had no idea Mr. Morrow possessed so many other memorable roles as well. Many actors and voice actors alike are always fascinating to look up, as you discover so much more to their talent than you had previously been aware. Thanks for sharing this- he'll always live on in the magic of art and entertainment!


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 20, 2020)

While on the subject of surprising voice acting careers, one interesting example of stumbling upon a trail of talent always comes back to me:

While enjoying a childhood series of mine: "Hey Vern! It's Ernest!", I once musingly looked over the various acting roles of the lesser known cast. One actress, Debi Derryberry, who actually only played a minor part being that of a young male clown named "Skeeter" (for years I had no idea that the actor wasn't a "he"), I came to find had a surprisingly memorable career in animation, film and video games soon afterwards. She voice, among others:

-Ryo-Ohki from the Tenchi series
-Zatch from Zatch Bell
-Wednesday from the Adam's Family
-Jimmy Neutron the Boy Genius
-the Aliens from Toy Story
-Feena from Ys 1+2
-Coco Bandicoot from the Crash Series
-Noishe from Tales of Symphonia
-Love Wilcox from Killer7

That's really the sort of bizarre discovery one can only have made on a whim, and could've never expected to find. Truly an odd thread that I didn't connect throughout years of my entertainment life; I highly recommend searching out any and all actors or voice actors who may interest you, as you'll sometimes be in disbelief at what interesting paths you can discover.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2020)

Myrman9 said:


> While on the subject of surprising voice acting careers, one interesting example of stumbling upon a trail of talent always comes back to me:
> 
> While enjoying a childhood series of mine: "Hey Vern! It's Ernest!", I once musingly looked over the various acting roles of the lesser known cast. One actress, Debi Derryberry, who actually only played a minor part being that of a young male clown named "Skeeter" (for years I had no idea that the actor wasn't a "he"), I came to find had a surprisingly memorable career in animation, film and video games soon afterwards. She voice, among others:
> 
> ...


holy shit, Jimmy Neutron was voiced by a woman? incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2020)

I was super into Miyuki Sawashiro after her performance as Kanbaru in the Monogatari series, and going through her animeography of voice acting was a trip. Always knew she had a tomboyish voice, but she has voiced her fair share of men.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Altace (Nov 21, 2020)

Sawashiro is my favorite voice actor of all time that has mad talent just to voice any type of character.

Whether that be the tomboy Kanbaru Suruga Monogatari to Makoto of Yakuza 0 who is innocent and frail.

God damn I love her so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 7, 2021)

Just finished Railgun T, and boy am I glad they didn't end it with the regular obligatory Saten filler arc. I wish Index 3 could have been as good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2021)

Noticed that my directory has been absolutely fucked and most of the links are gone now. Gonna bring it back soon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2021)

Watched my first anime in a very long time


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2021)

Directory's back. And with all the old and cringy threads too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2021)

Rewatching Monogatari right now. There's so much content in every episode that I feel a missed a lot of stuff on my first watch. Hitagi is still as fantastic as I remember, and the fanservice for Nadeko makes me as uncomfortable as it did the first time through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Rewatching Monogatari right now. There's so much content in every episode that I feel a missed a lot of stuff on my first watch. Hitagi is still as fantastic as I remember, and the fanservice for Nadeko makes me as uncomfortable as it did the first time through.


Season 1 Hitagi is a 10/10


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 6, 2021)

Look what's coming back:




It's called Macross Frontier: The Labyrinth of Time, some kind of short theatrical movie from what I've read, supposedly dealing with the girls while they're older.

Frontier was my intro to Macross. Not big on where it went, but man those first 7 episodes were magic. I still rewatch them every now and then. Enjoyed the older stuff too. Delta tho . . . . I could sit through Basara singing the same song for 50 episodes, but I couldn't keep that attention for Delta.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 7, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Look what's coming back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never watched it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Season 1 Hitagi is a 10/10


Agreed. I am dreading my re watch of Nise currently. I am not a big fan of ecchi, and i am not cultured enough to appreciate the toothbrush scene.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 9, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2021)

jesus christ, that income is making me sad.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2021)

this is getting out of hand!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2021)

rip


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 23, 2021)

goddamn, jabami would be proud.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2021)

The worst feeling is realizing a day late (last week) that the legendary Shunsuke Kikuchi died

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (May 13, 2021)

Truly a classic


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Fang (May 15, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2021)

Kentaro Miura died?


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Kentaro Miura died?


He did, the cause was aortic dissection

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2021)

It remains to be seen if Beserk's ending and final story will be done by Miura's assistants since he was already delegating a lot of his notes and writing scripts to them


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Kinjin (May 27, 2021)

Semifinals of the MC popularity tourney are up. Vote!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2021)

Simon > Goku
Yusuke > Yugi


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2021)

Backlong anime I've finished since 2012, though I got back to following seasonal anime back in spring 2012 after a long hiatus of taking a break from them after 2009:

- Steins;Gate
- Shiki
- Love Live
- Girls und Panzer
- Kara no Kyoukai
- Mondijitachi
- Wooser
- Fafner - Dead Aggressor
- Yoroden Samurai Troopers (Ronin Warriors)
- Mawru Penguindrum
- Kill Me Baby
- Konosuba
- Seto no Hanayome
- Magi
- Mob Psycho


Backlog anime I still need to work on:

- Heavy Object
- Kemono Friends
- Dagashi Kashi
- Macross Delta
- Owari no Seraph
- K
- Gochuumon
- God Eater
- Gatchaman Crowds
- Nisekoi
- One Punch Man
- Gunslinger Stratos
- Log Horizon
- Shirobako
- Yuri Kuma Arashi
- Military!
- Amagi Brilliant Park
- Sabagebu
- Persona 4 Golden The Animation
- M3
- Bakuon!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 27, 2021)

I've been on the seasonal anime grind since 2010, and goddam it's so weird to see this medium reaching into the mainstream. Just yesterday I saw a Youtube ad for Taco Bell's Nacho Fries using animation in the style of Japanese animation.

Maybe one day I'll be able to watch a hella weeb movie like KonoSuba or Kizumonogatari in a theater like AMC so I won't have to drive for an hour to some city theater. A weeb can dream.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2021)

hahahhahahahha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Maybe one day I'll be able to watch a hella weeb movie like KonoSuba or Kizumonogatari in a theater like AMC so I won't have to drive for an hour to some city theater. A weeb can dream.


We're already in that reality!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> We're already in that reality!


They didn't show them in my backwater country town.

I drove three hours to see the last Kizu movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> They didn't show them in my backwater country town.
> 
> I drove three hours to see the last Kizu movie.



time to move  

My local AMC, Cinemark, and Regal theaters are already showing anime movies, but I do live in a city. How many theaters do you have where you live if you have an AMC theater but not show at least one popular anime movie?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> time to move
> 
> My local AMC, Cinemark, and Regal theaters are already showing anime movies, but I do live in a city. How many theaters do you have where you live if you have an AMC theater but not show at least one popular anime movie?


2(one AMC, and one Regal), but the only "popular" anime movies we get are the movies for the 90s nostalgia weebs(Yu Gi Oh, DBZ), and the latest big shounens like My Hero or Demon Slayer.

The closest theater with Your Name was an hour drive away.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2021)

This shit CANT be over. IT JUST CANT


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 20, 2021)

Holy shit, I just finished my rewatch, and I somehow have never seen Zoku Owarimonogatari! Time to correct that.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Holy shit, I just finished my rewatch, and I somehow have never seen Zoku Owarimonogatari! Time to correct that.



yeah, I'm slacking as well.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2021)

Unsurprisingly Japan fucking hates the Western project on Cowboy Bebop live action series that Netflix is dropping in November


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> racists


On a serious note

Its little wonder why Hollywood and Western entertainment are trying to latch themselves parasitically to Japanese media; manga destroys comics, Demon Slayer alone has made more in one year of circulation then most Marvel and DC comics have together in the last couple years together, people are ditching the MCU series since Phase 4 has been atrocious, etc...

I think Japan is gonna be fine from all this


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2021)

@wibisana

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2021)

Fang said:


> people are ditching the MCU series since Phase 4 has been atrocious, etc...


these people are dumb


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> these people are dumb


Have you not watched Black Widow?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 28, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @wibisana


stupidest censor i remember was when there is this famous imported cartoon from Malaysia (Upin Ipin) and we censor the scene where they paint their house into Malaysian flag.

maybe those old fart think that if kid see other nation flag they will get confused and be less patiotic/less nationalism.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2021)

wibisana said:


> stupidest censor i remember was when there is this famous imported cartoon from Malaysia (Upin Ipin) and we censor the scene where they paint their house into Malaysian flag.
> 
> maybe those old fart think that if kid see other nation flag they will get confused and be less patiotic/less nationalism.


I heard that Malaysia had pretty much no censors prior to 2016...is this true @kluang ?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 28, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I heard that Malaysia had pretty much no censors prior to 2016...is this true @kluang ?


indonesia also bit lax in censor back after 1998 reformation to early-mid 2000s 

i remember watching anime with boobs and rape in broad daylight.

our mindset back after deposing soeharto was free = better, censorship = dictatorship.

then religious peoole got in power. we got stupid laws.

also the wwe/wwf accident didnt help.
rumor said kid died get suplexed by his friend at school.

not we cant even show punch/contact punch in cartoon/movie that run in TV. they always cut short before the contact

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2021)

Fang said:


> Have you not watched Black Widow?


I did. Great movie!

and people jumping ship over one movie (the first movie, no less) of phase 4 is silly.


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I did. Great movie!
> 
> and people jumping ship over one movie (the first movie, no less) of phase 4 is silly.


We have polar opposite opinions then, I thought it was terrible.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2021)

wibisana said:


> not we cant even show punch/contact punch in cartoon/movie that run in TV. they always cut short before the contact


Sounds like the 1990s Animated Spider-Man cartoon, surprisingly it was very good though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2021)

Fang said:


> We have polar opposite opinions then, I thought it was terrible.


I guess you just hate female leads!


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I guess you just hate female leads!


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 29, 2021)

*Upcoming Prince of Tennis CG Movie
*


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2021)

Sinoka said:


> *Upcoming Prince of Tennis CG Movie
> *


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2021)

I never noticed but dead anime mothers tend to have a side braid

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I never noticed but dead anime mothers tend to have a side braid


I'll never unsee this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2021)

Like how we can supposedly assume that no bad guys in hollywood use iphones


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2021)

Shuumatsu no Ragnarok really is a power point slide show


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2021)

Fang said:


> Shuumatsu no Ragnarok really is a power point slide show


Is it at least a nicely produced slide show?


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Is it at least a nicely produced slide show?


Yeah, it is. I believe a second season is in then works. But yeah there wasn't much QUALITY however there was hardly any animation as well to begin with.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2021)

I haven't seen the anime, so I think I might watch the netflix series first.


----------



## Majorian (Oct 4, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I haven't seen the anime, so I think I might watch the netflix series first.


How shameful.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2021)

Majorian said:


> How shameful.


Guilty as charged


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2021)

I need these


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 3, 2021)

*Quality sub
*


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2021)

Miyazaki has one last one coming out.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2021)

not my anime


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2021)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2021)

Didn't realize one of the singers from fripside retired 2 months ago.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2022)

Any good new shows this season?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Any good new shows this season?


Takagi Season 3!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Feb 1, 2022)

*Note: this is nomination list in japanese alphabetical order not ranking*


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2022)

I see Nic Cage is a man of culture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2022)

nawwwww


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 19, 2022)

If only same with MAPPA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2022)

#newdeal4animation


----------



## Sinoka (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2022)

ok hi
so you should be the people who know this best
what are the online netflixes but with anime? with some casual affordable subscriptions and english subtitles
please share <3


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2022)

Catamount said:


> ok hi
> so you should be the people who know this best
> what are the online netflixes but with anime? with some casual affordable subscriptions and english subtitles
> please share <3


If you're looking for anime-focused streaming services, then I recommend looking into these:

Crunchyroll
Hidive
Funimation


----------



## Catamount (May 8, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> If you're looking for anime-focused streaming services, then I recommend looking into these:
> 
> Crunchyroll
> Hidive
> Funimation


Yeah, I want something official, like not 420px pirating. 
Thanks, I will check these.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (May 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2022)

*50/50*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 9, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> *50/50*


I'll wait for the official announcement, but awesome. 
The manga went in a wild direction compared to the anime from what I remember. 

Hopefully JYB comes back for the dub!


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2022)

Just thought I would share the sad news here, voice actor Billy Kametz died. He was in JoJo's, Fire Emblem, Demon Slayer, Boruto, Evangelion, and a whole bunch of other shit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah, wow. He was indeed in a lot of stuff. RIP


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2022)

I was just laughing at this earlier. It is wild how many of these things exist without even these excuses. It's just grown man loves child. 

The only weird time travel one I can think of is _Ookumo-chan Flashback _which is the one where the dude goes back in time and takes over his teenage dad's body and slowly starts to fall in love with his mom, but umm his mom's really cute and they even made her a mangaka so the jury is mixed on this one because it's clearly for the audience of....hopefully adults.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2022)

Look like The Trigun remake will be cgi, to be done by studio Orange (Land Of The Lustrous/Beaststar) according from the leaker


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 16, 2022)

Oh no!


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2022)

It feels weird to still follow seasonal anime, every season, as I have done so for the past roughly 12 years without talking with @Blind Weasel, @Zaru, @Xin, @Blunt, @Blue, @Felt, @Lord Yu, @Shodai, @OniTasku, @afg, and many others. Kind of takes the wind out of your sails when you can't enjoy it as much with people you regularly talk to and with when stuff airs.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 29, 2022)

*NIGHTMARE FUEL*


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2022)

Extreme


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 2, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> *NIGHTMARE FUEL*


no no no no no no no no


----------



## Yamato (Jul 7, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


>


Ayy


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2022)

Is this re: something animes interconected? In what order i should be watching.or i can jump in in each tittle


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 14, 2022)

fuckin exposed


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2022)

God I hate twitter


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 25, 2022)

It'll probably be terrible

The Simpsons has been awful the last 12+ years


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2022)

I don't think anyone will be taking legal action.


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I don't think anyone will be taking legal action.


Sunrise might if they feel the need to flex though its unlikely


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 3, 2022)

Fang said:


> Sunrise might if they feel the need to flex though its unlikely


they should sue this artist as well while they're at it


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2022)

I wonder which ones specifically incurred losses


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Sep 2, 2022)

*Don't believe whatever they say the episode was delay because of covid*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2022)

misaka chan~~~~~~


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2022)

That should be interesting

--


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2022)

love it


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2022)

Is Lumine a lesbo


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2022)

true


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

Glad to see someone mention Gintama. I think my fav song would be Samurai Heart/Some Like it Hot for Gintama.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey, I thought we had a thread for Lookism animation too, but we don't, right? Only for web comic.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Hey, I thought we had a thread for Lookism animation too, but we don't, right? Only for web comic.


nope, no thread for it


----------



## Catamount (Dec 11, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> nope, no thread for it


Okay, thank you


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2022)

ugh, they always make it look so good


----------



## Catamount (Dec 12, 2022)

This ad left me so confused right now but I don't want to ruin the magical lack of sense with subtitles.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2022)

Catamount said:


> This ad left me so confused right now but I don't want to ruin the magical lack of sense with subtitles.


something something i'm hungry something something big mac


----------



## Catamount (Dec 12, 2022)

But chair-chan


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 14, 2022)

Catamount said:


> But chair-chan


chair's can't talk, silly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 2, 2023)

Anime Industry Report 2022: The Japanese Anime Industry Is Now Worth Nearly 3 Trillion Yen, Its Largest Ever Recorded Since 2002


----------



## Sinoka (Monday at 8:13 AM)




----------

